# Me estoy poniendo como un hijoputa a comprar Audax ( Fersa)



## ex pepito feliz (17 Mar 2018)

Análisis de Resultados de Audax, Ejercicio 2017 - Éxito Bursátil

Ranking Empresas Comercio de energía eléctrica | Ranking Empresas 

menuda joyita jua jua

el lunes , despues de consolidar la zona euro, la ultima sesion rompio resistencia de 1,21.. 

la cual le costó unas sesiones. primera resistencia seria 1,41 despues vamos a por el 1,60..

pero yo de esto no se nada ehh.



las Solaria me empiezan a quemar un poco. pero aun las mantengo ( y mas despues de 

aguantar la ultima correccion)


----------



## ex pepito feliz (17 Mar 2018)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo llevo solaria desde 1 euro y no las vendo en menos 10.



No llevas FERSA????


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> No llevas FERSA????



Fersa es mas bien eolica, veo mas potencial a largo plazo en solar.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (17 Mar 2018)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo llevo solaria desde 1 euro y no las vendo en menos 10.



Yo las pille a 2,35 las Solaria.

Fersa tengo buena media la verdad sobre 1,09

el lunes entrare a por unas pocas mas. pero pocas ehh

anoche me comento alguien que de esto sabe un buen rato,

que tanto Solaria como Fersa, llegarian y superarian en menos de dos años los 6 ienso:

---------- Post added 17-mar-2018 at 21:55 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Fersa es mas bien eolica, veo mas potencial a largo plazo en solar.



Quizas si, desde luego en varios aspectos.

pero eolica y solar van cogidas de la mano. el crecimiento en ambos sectores 

va a ser brutal


----------



## AdrianL (17 Mar 2018)

"Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa yo lo vendo todo (John Davidson Rockefeller)"


----------



## ex pepito feliz (17 Mar 2018)

AdrianL dijo:


> "Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa yo lo vendo todo (John Davidson Rockefeller)"






Que dices ??

el limpiabotas de Rockefeller, sabia latin :XX:


----------



## Coinbase (18 Mar 2018)

Yo venderé el Lunes, solo entré para intradiar.
Las tengo por debajo de 1,10€


----------



## Rauxa (18 Mar 2018)

Realmente el sector de las renovables tiene que petar pero bien. Otra cosa es que una empresa determinada la gestionen mal, pero el sector en sí, es un win-win en toda regla.

Me acuerdo cuando mi padre, allá por el 2007, me llamó para decirme que el día siguiente se estrenaría en bolsa una empresa llamada Solaria, y que ese sector sería el futuro. 
Compré 2.000 euros. En poco tiempo le gané 800 euros y vendí. 
Creo recordar que debutaron a 10 euros. No tardé en volver a comprar. Compré ya a 18 euros y puse orden de venta a 23 euros. Y creo que se frenaron a 22,96. Y ahí empezó el gran hundimiento, hasta llegar a cotizar a 0,27. 
O sea, de 2000 euros invertidos tenía unos 200. Fue tocar fondo y tuvieron 2 buenas sesiones que permitió cierta recuperación hasta 0,50. Había riesgo claro de quiebra y disolución y al ver que la cosa no iría a peor, empecé a promediar. Con el tiempo subieron a 1 y poco y cuando vi que hacía las paces volví a vender.
Y en 2014, al pensar que cambiaría alguna ley patria para potenciar el uso de las renovables volví a comprar con vistas a multiplicar. Compré varias veces y mi último paquete fue el mismo día que falleció mi padre (noviembre de 2014). Ahí me planté. Fue como cerrar un círculo con él. En total: 10k a un promedio de 0,97.
Y también con la idea de multiplicar por 10. 
2015-2016: perdiendo dinero. Se movieron de 0,60-0,90. Rajoy, haciéndose el sueco.
1 enero de 2017: 0,74. Terminan el año siendo el tercer valor que más subió. Más de un 100%
2018: creo que es el tercer valor del continuo. Suben más de un 100%

Expectativas increíbles y además, cambian el modelo de negocio: ya no fabrican paneles solares, sino que generan energía a través de la tecnología fotovoltaica y además, adquiriendo plantas de generación operativas para ir creciendo.

La duda es si se hará un Gamesa subiendo en un solo año lo que no está en los escritos o si irá a otro ritmo, con sus paradinhas. 

Solaria es mi apuesta personal y no sé si acabaré multiplicando por 10, si venderé antes o terminaré con un x20. 

Y por otra parte, tengo un par de carteras más con el objetivo de ir sacando 2-3%. Compro y vendo rápido para así ir ganando algo y tocando el dinero.

Compré Amper con quien ya había hecho algunas entradas. Pero en la última me lucí. Las tengo a 0,34 y ahí están.
Y en Julio compré Ercros. a 3'29. Pues podridas ahí varios meses, hasta que las pude vender la semana pasada con un +3%. 
Y rápido aproveché para comprar Audax. En un mismo día le saqué un 5%. Estoy convencido que el recorrido de Audax será el de Solaria. Ha tardado en despertar, pero la subida ha sido aún más vertiginosa. 

Yo no soy partidario de tener el dinero mucho tiempo en Bolsa para ir haciendo crecer la bola, porqué al final explota. Uno no sabe cuando vender, porqué siempre creerá que puede seguir subiendo y subiendo. Con Solaria me la quise jugar como una apuesta personal, por creer en el sector y por esperar a ver que la empresa realmente no quebrara. Una vez hecho suelo y viendo las expectativas a nivel europeo de las renovables, ya no quedan dudas.

Con Audax, no quiero hacer lo mismo que con Solaria, pq quiero ir tocando dinero y no sacarlo dentro de 5 o 10 años. Ya le saqué un 5% este viernes. Mañana estaré atento para ver si sube e intentaré sacarle otro 2-5% rápido. 

Lo bueno es que no veo en los mass-mierda muchos comentarios sobre estas empresas. Sí, sobre el sector (cada día más), pero no sobre las empresas en sí. Creo que las MF están comprando a la chita callando. Y cuando necesiten vender (espero que sea más tarde que pronto), luego empezarán con la matraca de que son la gran inversión, el futuro y bla bla bla... Ahí es cuando se tendrá que vender. 
De momento a dentro y a esperar que poco a poco y sin estridencias, vayan subiendo las 2.


----------



## Coinbase (18 Mar 2018)

El problema de los renovables es que siempre se han visto como la horma en los zapatos de las eléctricas. Todos los gobiernos que han llegado, siempre les han puesto trabas.

¿Como es posible que el país con mas sol de toda Europa tenga UNA TERCERA PARTE de paneles solares instalados que Alemania? y como todos sabemos en Alemania no hay ni de lejos el Sol que hay en España.

Ahora parece que el sector, sin ayudas/subvenciones puede tirar para adelante y ya no se está limitando su instalación. Lo del "impuesto al Sol" fue de traca.

Cada casa en este país tendría que tener un panel solar en el tejado.

En cuanto a la Bolsa, hice un intradia el otro día, con gran éxito, hice caja. Luego volví a entrar por debajo de 1,10 y para mañana tengo puesta de nuevo orden de venta.....dinerito fresco para pasar la Semana Santa a lo grande. A largo plazo lo normal es que sigan subiendo (Solaria y Fersa), pero al corto plazo es un misterio ya que llevan unas revalorizaciones bestiales.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Mar 2018)

Coinbase dijo:


> El problema de los renovables es que siempre se han visto como la horma en los zapatos de las eléctricas. Todos los gobiernos que han llegado, siempre les han puesto trabas.
> 
> ¿Como es posible que el país con mas sol de toda Europa tenga UNA TERCERA PARTE de paneles solares instalados que Alemania? y como todos sabemos en Alemania no hay ni de lejos el Sol que hay en España.
> 
> ...



Si, yo tenía la idea de que en con la reelección de Rajoy, algo se mejorara, pero nanai de la china... Suerte que soy paciente. En el fondo pensaba que Rajoy perdería y ahí los sociatas, apoyarían este sector.

La bolsa se mueve por expectativas. Y estas, siempre vienen antes de la realidad. Es anticiparse. Me hubiera gustado que esto se disparara en 2014, pero lo está haciendo en 2018. 

Irán corrigiendo. Pero la tendencia a largo plazo es subir. Son empresas relativamente pequeñas, en un sector que se va agigantando y tienen una deuda controlada y beneficios que se van multiplicando. Y cuando a nivel legislativo, en este estercolero, nos beneficie, no descarto una OPA amigable por parte de algun grupo potente (árabe, chino...) y luego sí ya que nos podemos ir todo el floro al Caribe 

Mañana a partir de las 8:30, a ver como la la subasta y si abre al alza, intentaré sacarle un 3-5%.


----------



## aventurero artritico (18 Mar 2018)

yo las tengo a 0.64......vendi un paquete en 1.5 y las recompré a 1.09......

pero tengo poquitas.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Mar 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Realmente el sector de las renovables tiene que petar pero bien. Otra cosa es que una empresa determinada la gestionen mal, pero el sector en sí, es un win-win en toda regla.
> 
> Me acuerdo cuando mi padre, allá por el 2007, me llamó para decirme que el día siguiente se estrenaría en bolsa una empresa llamada Solaria, y que ese sector sería el futuro.
> Compré 2.000 euros. En poco tiempo le gané 800 euros y vendí.
> ...



Mañana se espera un festival bueno en Audax. 


desde luego que es un valor muy volátil y vertical. por eso es muy importante saber donde te metes

y con que objetivo.

pero esque son normales estos movimientos. ahora mismo son el Ferrari del continuo ( junto a Solaria)


----------



## Rauxa (19 Mar 2018)

Pues ya le hemos hecho el intra.

He visto que salía desbocada. He comprado a las 9:00. No sabía si comprar a precio limitado, por lo mejor...al final compra a mercado.
He comprado a 1'30 y he vendido 5 minutos más tarde a 1'34. 2'5% de plus. 500 euros más para la saca. 
Y Solaria subiendo más de un 5%...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Mar 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Pues ya le hemos hecho el intra.
> 
> He visto que salía desbocada. He comprado a las 9:00. No sabía si comprar a precio limitado, por lo mejor...al final compra a mercado.
> He comprado a 1'30 y he vendido 5 minutos más tarde a 1'34. 2'5% de plus. 500 euros más para la saca.
> Y Solaria subiendo más de un 5%...



por tecnico tenia bastante mas recorrido. 

pero es tu forma de operar y asi te va bien.

1,41 


Amper empezando a calentar motores..


----------



## Coinbase (19 Mar 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Pues ya le hemos hecho el intra.
> 
> He visto que salía desbocada. He comprado a las 9:00. No sabía si comprar a precio limitado, por lo mejor...al final compra a mercado.
> He comprado a 1'30 y he vendido 5 minutos más tarde a 1'34. 2'5% de plus. 500 euros más para la saca.
> Y Solaria subiendo más de un 5%...



Yo compré en 1,08€ y vendidas esta mañana en apertura en 1,30€. Ahora en 1,42€ ya me parece peligrosa, se corre el riesgo de quedarse pillado.
Aunque igual se va a 2€, vete a saber.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Mar 2018)

Coinbase dijo:


> Yo compré en 1,08€ y vendidas esta mañana en apertura en 1,30€. Ahora en 1,42€ ya me parece peligrosa, se corre el riesgo de quedarse pillado.
> Aunque igual se va a 2€, vete a saber.



Claro que se van a 2 pavos.

y ademas no tendras que esperar mucho para verlas a ese precio.

yo no vendo ni una


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 Mar 2018)

yo tampoco vendo........

por lo menos los 1.6 deben de llegar...


----------



## Rauxa (19 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> por tecnico tenia bastante mas recorrido.
> 
> pero es tu forma de operar y asi te va bien.
> 
> ...



Sí, por técnico también Ercros en su momento y me he tirado 8 meses para sacarle un mísero 3% :rolleye:

Al final, con que vaya sacando 4 o 5 picos del 2-4% al mes, ya tengo más que suficiente.

Solaria va a lo suyo progresivamente y en Audax, a medida que tenga algún día de corrección, entraré otras veces.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Mar 2018)

Mañana vamos a buscar el 1,61.

correccion al nuevo soporte 1,41 ( quizas algo mas) y con las mismas cohete !!

si lo veo muy claro, igual vendo y vuelvo a entrar mas abajo.

a ver como amanece la criatura.

antes de fin de mes seria una decepcion muy grande no verla por encima de 2 pavos.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Mar 2018)

he vuelto a entrar en 1,40


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Mar 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> he vuelto a entrar en 1,40



Hoy consolidando, tanto Audax como Solaria.

muy muy sano este comportamiento.

me esperaba otro arreon esta mañana temprano. pero casi mejor asi.

hoy espero cerrar por encima de 1,5

bueno.. max 1,48 hizo esta mañana. 

lo visitaremos de nuevo en breve.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Hoy consolidando, tanto Audax como Solaria.
> 
> muy muy sano este comportamiento.
> 
> ...



Habia puesto orden de venta en 1,48 y ha saltado.
1000 euros mas pa la saca.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Mar 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Habia puesto orden de venta en 1,48 y ha saltado.
> 1000 euros mas pa la saca.



Pero como vendes !!


megacontrato 

Cox y Audax firman el mayor contrato de venta de energía solar a largo plazo

Antes de fin de mes estamos consolidando los 2 ( si no mucho antes..)


La noticia es para muy largo plazo.. vamos a tenerr Audax para rato.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Pero como vendes !!
> 
> 
> megacontrato
> ...



Si, lo he leido. Pero para largo ya tengo a Solaria. En Audax iremos haciendo estas entraditas. En total este mes he ganado 3k que ya tengo en el bolsillo. 
Al final se trata de eso; de ir ganando y tocando el dinero.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Mar 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si, lo he leido. Pero para largo ya tengo a Solaria. En Audax iremos haciendo estas entraditas. En total este mes he ganado 3k que ya tengo en el bolsillo.
> Al final se trata de eso; de ir ganando y tocando el dinero.



Bien hecho.

si finalmente no puede con el 1.5 bajara a coger algo de impulso.

aunque yo no me la juego para entrar y salir como esta el patio.

tu puedes aprovechar algun 2-5% mas

suerte !!


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Mar 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> Sin que este comentario constituya ninguna recomendación
> 
> y declinando cualquier responsabilidad por lo que le pueda ocurrir al que me escuche,
> 
> ...



Esta mañana toco los 1,36 y ya mañana dudo que veamos estos niveles otra vez.

pero con lo puta que es, igual pillas una correccion de esas del 30% ::


----------



## aventurero artritico (20 Mar 2018)

obj 1.6 y 2.02


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Mar 2018)

1,48 muy buen cierre.

mañana esperemos que el 1,5 sea historia


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Mar 2018)

Eduard Romeu (Audax): "No hemos recibido ningún acercamiento por parte de Repsol" - Bolsamanía.com


Ya ya, claro


----------



## Rauxa (20 Mar 2018)

Qué pasaría si a Solaria o Audax, las compran o absorben?
Cual sería el escenario?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Mar 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Qué pasaría si a Solaria o Audax, las compran o absorben?
> Cual sería el escenario?




Ya tiene que ser un pez muy muy gordo 

tanto Solaria como Audax no estan en venta.

veo mejor este escenario.. *Solaria y Audax se fusionan para ofrecer al mundo 
energia fotovoltaica y eólica para aburrir :XX:!!
*

de hecho las directivas se llevan de puta madre. quien sabe, quien sabe ienso:



por cierto, Audax en breve tendra el doble de potencia instalada...

sacar conclusiones...........


----------



## Rauxa (21 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Ya tiene que ser un pez muy muy gordo
> 
> tanto Solaria como Audax no estan en venta.
> 
> ...



Bueno, sea lo que sea, mejor que nos pille estando Solaria a 8 euros que no en 4 ::


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Mar 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Bueno, sea lo que sea, mejor que nos pille estando Solaria a 8 euros que no en 4 ::



Estas me van a jubilar. voy muy fuerte en las dos.

al 50%


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Mar 2018)

Quereis mas ?? pues tomad mas !!

JP Morgan quiere el sol de España: invierte cerca de 500 millones en fotovoltaica. Noticias de Empresas


TR: 1,525

MAX: 1,57

MIN: 1,5

vamos al asalto del 1,6 en 3..2..1..

---------- Post added 21-mar-2018 at 10:08 ----------

Solaria acaba de pasar los 4 

VAMOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Coinbase (21 Mar 2018)

Vendidas en 1,55€ las compradas ayer en 1,480€, 500€ netos a la saca. 
Hice varios intras en toda ésta subida, pero me retiro ya, empiezo a verla peligrosa.
Suerte


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Mar 2018)

1,58 !!!!!!!!!

Solaria 4.09 !!!!

---------- Post added 21-mar-2018 at 10:27 ----------

1,61 !!!!!!!!!!!! madre mieeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## aventurero artritico (21 Mar 2018)

a partir de 1.82 hay todos los pillados de 2009, asi que la subida se va a estabilizar en 1.82-2-2.15

---------- Post added 21-mar-2018 at 10:40 ----------

1.66 también es resistencia, han salido 600000 títulos en venta en 1h


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Mar 2018)

1,79 max en subasta !!!

1,65


----------



## aventurero artritico (21 Mar 2018)

es venta a 1.66

alguien ha vendido 90000 títulos en 1 tick....irá a 2 pero quizás va a descansar un tiempo, hoy está entrando gente que ve que se superan máxs anteriores...cambio de papelitos.

---------- Post added 21-mar-2018 at 11:36 ----------

joder 1.75........y yo fuera.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Mar 2018)

Hoy cerrará sobre max ( si no los supera..)

y mañana vamos a por los 2 pavos.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Mar 2018)

Volamossssssssssss 1,77


----------



## Coinbase (21 Mar 2018)

El 5 de Marzo cotizaba en 0,648
Hoy 21 de Marzo (solo 12 sesiones después) está cotizando casi en 1,800

Prácticamente ha multiplicado su cotización x3 en apenas 15 días.

Yo esperaba una corrección salvaje cuando superase el 1€, abrir cualquier mañana con un -15% e irse a -25% durante el día, luego esperaba la corrección al aproximarse al 1,50€ (era doble techo), pero.....sube y sube y sube, y hoy parece, otra vez mas, que va a cerrar en máximos. Sencillamente increíble.


----------



## El que te focka (21 Mar 2018)

Joder, que canguelo... ¿Creéis que habrá corrección mañana o seguirá como un cohete?


----------



## aventurero artritico (21 Mar 2018)

k mal he vendido............

en medio de la nada. entre resistencia y resistencia........

zona 1.83-2 ya es de antiguos pillados en 2009 y hará de freno temporal


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Mar 2018)

1,85 menuda tela...


----------



## Coinbase (21 Mar 2018)

y además, ha dejado varios gaps al alza en días anteriores, que en teoría debería bajar a cerrarlos, pero está desbocado y sube, sube, sube
mañana me parece que abre en los 2€


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Mar 2018)

1.9 .....................

porque no me hicisteis casoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## aventurero artritico (21 Mar 2018)

mañana a 2-2.2......ahi es fuerte resistencia, es venta a MP


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Mar 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> mañana a 2-2.2......ahi es fuerte resistencia, es venta a MP



Mañana abre sobre los 2,10 ( igual me quedo corto)

eso lo sabian, y muchos han entrado como locos en 1,9-1,95 porque saben que mañana va a ser la rehostia!!


correccion?

la espero cuando lleguemos a primera hora a 2,2 2,3 

de todos modos cuando llegue el momento se notará. la estampida puede ser de infarto :XX:


----------



## Rauxa (21 Mar 2018)

Audax y Solaria, son 2 subidas distintas.

Audax: se he despertado tarde y nos ha regalado varias subidas del 20-30%. En pocas semanas se ha triplicado.
Solaria: ha venido subiendo desde el 1 de enero de 2017. Subidas del 3-10%. Menores pero constantes.

Obviamente en algún momento corregirán algo y a lo mejor están varias sesiones medio paradas. Pero la corrección más fuerte deberá venir de Audax. No es lo mismo ir subiendo con picos del 3% que con picos del 20%.

A todo esto, yo iría muuuuuuuy tranquilo a largo. En su momento aposté por Solaria. Desde 2014. Así que me da igual que mañana corrijan un 15%. Ahora simplemente son expectativas, rumores...a medida que vayan saliendo noticias, leyes... irán subiendo más y más.
Cualquier valor que tenga negocio con las renovables, subirá.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Mar 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Audax y Solaria, son 2 subidas distintas.
> 
> Audax: se he despertado tarde y nos ha regalado varias subidas del 20-30%. En pocas semanas se ha triplicado.
> Solaria: ha venido subiendo desde el 1 de enero de 2017. Subidas del 3-10%. Menores pero constantes.
> ...




Por eso son una jodida maravilla este par de joyas. porque si estas dentro, pero te acojona hacer intras,

pues te estas quietecito, cervecita en mano y a ver como te hacen rico  porque es importante

recordar que son dos empresas para largo plazo. que es lo que mas acojona verdad? hasta donde llegaran?ienso:

hoy muy poco margen de maniobra para los intras. 

mañana tras correccion ( si esque corrige..) puede ser buena entrada para un 2-5% sin exponerse. porque no se como abrira..


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Mar 2018)

Coinbase dijo:


> y además, ha dejado varios gaps al alza en días anteriores, que en teoría debería bajar a cerrarlos, pero está desbocado y sube, sube, sube
> mañana me parece que abre en los 2€



Mientras el sentimiento y la confianza del mercado este al 100% con Audax, vamos a bajar a tapar pocos gap.

hoy ante oleadas de ventas masivas, Audax se sacudia como si fueran migas de pan. la presion compradora ha sido en toda la sesion brutal. no podian

frenarla. era imposible.

varios inversores, que despues de estar viendo durante la sesion lo que se estaba conciendo,

sin cojones para entrar en ningun momento, se decidian finalmente a meter una orden a mercado 

para comprar a 1,95

y lo mas importante.. estan escondiendo el premio gordo

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 00:21 ----------

Ante todo mucha precaucion. 

a largo plazo es caballo ganador. a corto plazo puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Mar 2018)

yo creo que cerrará la semana por debajo del cierre de hoy.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Mar 2018)

Vaya bandazos...a más de uno le habrá saltado el stop.


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Mar 2018)

se acabó la subida, 2 millones de titulos vendidos en 2.20


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Mar 2018)

Bueno pues segun el guion.. todo correcto

subida tras apertura hasta 2,2 correccion muy muy sana hasta 1,9 y a consolidad los 2

mejor no se pueden hacer las cosas.

una vez que consolidemos los 2, bajen las ventas.. nos vamos a 2,3

actualmente estamos en 2,09 y calentando motores

RUMMMMMMM

RUMMMMMMMMMMMMM

RUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

no es valor para cobardes jiji

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 11:00 ----------

2,17 se despierta la bestia parda !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


2,24 !!


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Mar 2018)

toda esta zona 2.2-2.3 es de distribución, cuidado pues.........


----------



## El que te focka (22 Mar 2018)

Yo le he metido un paquetito. Vamos a ver...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Mar 2018)

2,32 y a subasta !!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 11:31 ----------




El que te focka dijo:


> Yo le he metido un paquetito. Vamos a ver...



No vendas minimo hasta 3 !!

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 11:34 ----------

Fuera de subasta 2,28

proxima subasta sobre 2,5

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 11:35 ----------

2,32 de nuevo jajajaja

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 11:40 ----------




aventurero artritico dijo:


> toda esta zona 2.2-2.3 es de distribución, cuidado pues.........



Ni los que estan pillado a estos precios quieren salir.

es de sentido comun. 

NO HAY PAPEL PARA TODOS !!!!!


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Mar 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> Yo le he metido un paquetito. Vamos a ver...



vas tarde, las verás más abajo...........


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Mar 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> vas tarde, las verás más abajo...........



Si si

3,39 jajajaja

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 12:23 ----------

Max del dia de momento 2,4


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Si si
> 
> 3,39 jajajaja
> 
> ...



bueno me refiero a que o sacas para un intradía, pero en unos días la verás por debajo de 2.

2.30 ahora, volatilidad buena.


----------



## El que te focka (22 Mar 2018)

Pues no ha hecho falta esperar varios días a qué bajase de 2 EUR. El cierre de hoy no pinta bien, al menos por ahora.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Mar 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> Pues no ha hecho falta esperar varios días a qué bajase de 2 EUR. El cierre de hoy no pinta bien, al menos por ahora.



2,14

El que no sepa donde se mete en corto, mejor se este quieto.

el que vaya a largo como yo, no problem.

todo rojo, lo de los tipos de interes.. demasiada tela.

la semana que viene rondamos los 3


----------



## Coinbase (22 Mar 2018)

A medio/largo plazo no lo se, pero cualquier día puede abrir con -20%, eso está claro. Ha multiplicado su precio por 4 en apenas 2 semanas, y eso es demasiado. Sobrecompra brutal.
Yo hice varios intras en días anteriores y me retiré ya, demasiado peligrosa.
Dicho esto, muchísima suerte y ojala cierre en máximos


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> 2,14
> 
> El que no sepa donde se mete en corto, mejor se este quieto.
> 
> ...



vas a pasar de feliz a amargado.

audax ya está en resistencia de medio plazo....es tarde para entrar, y el momento de salir y recomprar a 1.6


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Mar 2018)

Coinbase dijo:


> A medio/largo plazo no lo se, pero cualquier día puede abrir con -20%, eso está claro. Ha multiplicado su precio por 4 en apenas 2 semanas, y eso es demasiado. Sobrecompra brutal.
> Yo hice varios intras en días anteriores y me retiré ya, demasiado peligrosa.
> Dicho esto, muchísima suerte y ojala cierre en máximos



No es para corazones sensibles, la verdad..

cierre 2,12 mañana será una incognita la apertura ( despues de ver la subasta)

para los intras VA A ESTAR MUY MUY PELIGROSA.

es viernes y puede pasar cualquier cosa.

a mi me la suda. voy a largo

por cierto, ganar casi un 9% con la que esta cayendo.. que cada uno saque conclusiones

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 18:14 ----------




aventurero artritico dijo:


> vas a pasar de feliz a amargado.
> 
> audax ya está en resistencia de medio plazo....es tarde para entrar, y el momento de salir y recomprar a 1.6



Claro que si hombre 

si baja a 1,6 compro otras 5000 mas 

de hecho, ojala volviera a 1,2


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> No es para corazones sensibles, la verdad..
> 
> cierre 2,12 mañana será una incognita la apertura ( despues de ver la subasta)
> 
> ...



para mañana máximo en 2.2-2.28 y cierre en 1.98


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Mar 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> para mañana máximo en 2.2-2.28 y cierre en 1.98



Se puede ver ese escenario perfectamente.



yo no descartaria incluso abrir con gap a la baja, tontear con los 2 pavos y

recuperar poco a poco.

el cierre dependerá de la confianza del inversor con el valor, y a dia de hoy

sigue siendo 100%

la mayoria de los que hagan intras, no se querran quedar fuera para el lunes.

pase lo que pase, el lunes continua la fiesta.

la de esta tarde simplemente fue una correccion sanisima. aprovechando los mercados al rojo vivo, 

los tipos de interes y el miedo a ser el ultimo en salir. son necesarias estas correcciones.

que salgan las niñas, y entren los hombre. si lo hombres. los que quieren ver a Audax a 3.7 y estar en ese momento dentro.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 Mar 2018)

Lo mejor del continuo:
Audax Fersa.
Solaria.
Bionaturis.
Masmovil.
Ercros.


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Mar 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> para mañana máximo en 2.2-2.28 y cierre en 1.98



ya tenemos el max en 2,28

ahora cierre en 1.98?

soy adivinooo? o un crack del análisis tecnico?.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Mar 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> ya tenemos el max en 2,28
> 
> ahora cierre en 1.98?
> 
> soy adivinooo? o un crack del análisis tecnico?.



Me picó la curiosidad por tu analisis.

y si. lo clavaste.

vendidas a 2,25 y entrada a 2.05 

bien visto socio.

no se como cerrará. pero recuerda que hoy es viernes, y a diferencia de otros valores, nadie se querra quedar fuera al cierre.

ya lo veras


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Me picó la curiosidad por tu analisis.
> 
> y si. lo clavaste.
> 
> ...



ya te dije que esta zona es de parada......y retroceso. de 2.4 a 1.83 por lo menos.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Mar 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> ya te dije que esta zona es de parada......y retroceso. de 2.4 a 1.83 por lo menos.



Juan Legido y los Churumbeles de España - Billetes verdes - YouTube

Ufff tengo que salir.

quizas a la tarde le den otro meneo.

pero cierre entre 2,15-2,2 ahi lo dejo.

ultimo 2,18 y pillando fuerza


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Mar 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> ya te dije que esta zona es de parada......y retroceso. de 2.4 a 1.83 por lo menos.



Los 1,83 ya los vio ayer....

dudo mucho que se vea ese escenario hoy viernes..

pero si le da por hacerlo.. tengo municion


----------



## El que te focka (23 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Los 1,83 ya los vio ayer....
> 
> dudo mucho que se vea ese escenario hoy viernes..
> 
> ...



¿Qué crees que hará al final de la jornada? ¿Bajar porque la gente quiera recoger beneficios antes de la S.Santa o subir por la gente que compre para no quedarse fuera? Quisiera meterle otro paquetito y a ver a qué precio lo hago...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Mar 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> ¿Qué crees que hará al final de la jornada? ¿Bajar porque la gente quiera recoger beneficios antes de la S.Santa o subir por la gente que compre para no quedarse fuera? Quisiera meterle otro paquetito y a ver a qué precio lo hago...



Yo me inclino mas por lo segundo.

nadie querra quedarse fuera para el lunes..

vigilala puede que vuelva a bajar de 2,2. volumen seco y goteo a la baja es el

indicador perfecto para buscar entrada.

aunque de momento esta fuerte y quiere seguir escalando


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Mar 2018)

1,21

Lo dicho. esta muy fuerte y no cede.

NO APTA PARA CORAZONES SENSIBLES A CORTO PLAZO !!

un compañero de un foro de bolsa, lleva toda la tarde llorandome, ( y anoche tambien)

ayer acojonado vendio las compradas a 2,28 en 1,87 pensado que se iba a tomar por saco.

dice que ayer pasó uno de los peores dias de su vida... que se deja la bolsa. que esto no es para el.

el dinero que metio en fersa ERAN TODOS SUS PUTOS AHORROS !!!

no le pregunte la cantidad invertida y perdida. pero a juzgar por sus sentimientos, dudo que fuera poco..

esta tarde le di la razon, y le dije que no volviera a invertir en bolsa jamas.

hay quien vale y quien no vale.


----------



## Coinbase (23 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> 1,21
> 
> Lo dicho. esta muy fuerte y no cede.
> 
> ...



1º Un estúpido por invertir todos sus ahorros en bolsa
2º Un estúpido por invertir todos sus ahorros en un solo valor
3º Un estúpido por invertir en un valor que ha multiplicado por 4 en 13 sesiones, y justo compra en ese momento

Luego, que le baje a 1,87 y vender, ya es mala suerte
Pero al menos, perder del 2,28 al 1,87, no deja de ser un 18% de perdida, tampoco es el fin del mundo. Otra cosa hubiera sido invertir todos sus ahorros en Pescanova, gowex, neuron bio, etc, que esas quebraron y hubiera perdido todo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Mar 2018)

Coinbase dijo:


> 1º Un estúpido por invertir todos sus ahorros en bolsa
> 2º Un estúpido por invertir todos sus ahorros en un solo valor
> 3º Un estúpido por invertir en un valor que ha multiplicado por 4 en 13 sesiones, y justo compra en ese momento
> 
> ...



Lo mas jodido esque no le pude decir que no vendiera

me lo preguntó estando en 2,02. y le dije solamente que yo no iba a vender.

que hiciera lo que creyera conveniente.

me dijo que aguantó hasta que ya no pudo mas, y las soltó a mercado..

si que era solo un 18% pero luego ver como recupera y acababa ganando un 

9% .. es jodio de digerir


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> 1,21
> 
> Lo dicho. esta muy fuerte y no cede.
> 
> ...



menudo idiota,

en bolsa se mete parte de tu patrimonio, si quieres hacer un pelotazo hay otras maneras......


----------



## El que te focka (23 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> 1,21
> 
> Lo dicho. esta muy fuerte y no cede.
> 
> ...



Ha cerrado a 2,18.

Yo quería haberle metido un paquetito porque creo que ayer la cagué entrando a 2,23, y promediar. Pero no me he atrevido porque creo que el ambiente está aun un poco raro con lo de la subida de tipos, los aranceles USA, etc... Y con un finde de por medio, con 2/3 días para que muramos cienes de veces, pffffff... Déjate, déjate, que quiero comerme las primeras torrijas tranquilo.

Ya como vea el lunes, así hago. Prefiero ver si rompe los 2,3x-2,40 con los que coqueteó ayer y entrar ahí a saco aunque me pierda ese tirón inicial. Pero al menos así veo si sigue fuerte. Y tb veo qué hace Solaria, que hoy ha dado unos bandazos del copón.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Mar 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> Ha cerrado a 2,18.
> 
> Yo quería haberle metido un paquetito porque creo que ayer la cagué entrando a 2,23, y promediar. Pero no me he atrevido porque creo que el ambiente está aun un poco raro con lo de la subida de tipos, los aranceles USA, etc... Y con un finde de por medio, con 2/3 días para que muramos cienes de veces, pffffff... Déjate, déjate, que quiero comerme las primeras torrijas tranquilo.
> 
> Ya como vea el lunes, así hago. Prefiero ver si rompe los 2,3x-2,40 con los que coqueteó ayer y entrar ahí a saco aunque me pierda ese tirón inicial. Pero al menos así veo si sigue fuerte. Y tb veo qué hace Solaria, que hoy ha dado unos bandazos del copón.



Que intenciones tienes con Audax?

tenerlas a largo plazo? o intradiar sin llegar a estar en el valor? bueno dices que estas promediando.

deberias haber entrado hoy ( llego a 2,04) esta mañana. y se movió en el rango de 2,06 - 2,12 un buen rato

lo de que la cagaste ayer a 2,23 no estoy de acuerdo en absoluto. cuando estemos a 3 euros, veras que SI fue una buena entrada.

el lunes deberia abrir por 2,25 - 2,30

de todos modos no te preocupes. seguro que aparece otro punto de entrada bueno.

a disfrutar del fin de semana, la semana santa y a ser felices


----------



## ex pepito feliz (24 Mar 2018)

Audax Renovables y Solaria se disparan en Bolsa tras el auge de la inversión en fotovoltaica - Noticia | Noticias | invertia.com


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Mar 2018)

Max 2,75..

nos vamos a los 3 en breve.

objetivo a medio largo plazo.......... uffffff ni puta idea.

vamos a estabilizarnos en 3.. y ya si eso lo vamos viendo


----------



## El que te focka (26 Mar 2018)

Madre del amor hermoso... Desde el mediodía intentando asaltar los 2,68-2,70 y en los últimos 10 minutos ha pegado petardazo hasta los 2,90, que es como ha terminado. Total hoy: otro 33%. Esta acción es la polla, pero me está dando ya canguele ser güeno...

Oye, ex-pepito, parece que el presidente de Audax lo entrevistan este miércoles al cierre del mercado. En el foro de Pc-Bolsa había quien pensaba que a lo mejor no era una buena noticia, pero no sé... ¿Piensas que será algo importante o que no tendrá mayor relevancia? Te pongo el link del anuncio de esa entrevista. Twitter


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Mar 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso... Desde el mediodía intentando asaltar los 2,68-2,70 y en los últimos 10 minutos ha pegado petardazo hasta los 2,90, que es como ha terminado. Total hoy: otro 33%. Esta acción es la polla, pero me está dando ya canguele ser güeno...
> 
> Oye, ex-pepito, parece que el presidente de Audax lo entrevistan este miércoles al cierre del mercado. En el foro de Pc-Bolsa había quien pensaba que a lo mejor no era una buena noticia, pero no sé... ¿Piensas que será algo importante o que no tendrá mayor relevancia? Te pongo el link del anuncio de esa entrevista. Twitter



Naaaaaaa. ya lo lei.

no te preocupes. hablará de temas de la empresa, lo bien que va, expansion de presente y futuro.. y poco mas.

negará como un judas de la vida cualquier acercamiento con Repsol u otra electrica .

recuerda que Audax es el caramelito que todos quieren .

pero jamas podran tenerla. el 70% esta en manos de la directiva.

no hay opcion de opa hostil. si quieren algo tiene que hablar con la directiva.

de todos modos, si te quedas mas tranquilo estate atento el miercoles.

miercoles y jueves suele ser dia de correccion.

mañana creo que superamos los 3 sin mayor problema.

Bio esta desatada tambien.. en un principio pensé que pasta de Audax estaba corriendo a Bio.

pero visto el cierre no jajaj


----------



## Rauxa (26 Mar 2018)

ESto ya es una cosa del sector en sí. A parte de las expectativas futuras otra cosa hay ahí. 
Alguna fusión, alguna compra, algún cambio de ley... Una cosa es que suba una semana y la otra es que, como en el caso de solaria:
2017: 120%
2018: 150% creo.

Y Audax ha cuadriplicado en lo que va de año. 

La bolsa sube por unas expectativas, pero esto no es como el caso de una farmacéutica que está trabajando en un medicamento y que si la cosa sale bien la acción se dispara y si sale mal, se hunde.

Solaria y Audax son 2 empresas pequeñas, con una deuda controlada, con un modelo de gestión sostenible y que, con el cambio de las leyes sobre autoconsumo, pasaran de facturar 1 a facturar 50. 
Creo que el mercado está valorando esto (además, que fueron 2 empresas muy castigadas en bolsa en su momento).

Tarde o temprano se materializará alguna ley, alguna fusión o algo así...en ese momento a lo mejor recortan "fuerte" estas 2 acciones. Mientras, la verdad es que sólo veo subida libre.
En Audax ya le he hecho 4 compra-ventas rápidas. Y en Solaria ya voy con unas pluses de 50k y mínimo quiero sacarles 100k.

Fijaros si recortó Solaria que el viernes bajó un 0,45%. Esa fue toda su corrección después de estas semanas de doblarse.
Aquí hay manos fuertes. Esto, de momento, es un win-win.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Mar 2018)

Shell aboga por las energías renovables y la extracción de CO2 del aire para salvar al planeta del cambio climático - elEconomista.es

Y recordemos que Saeta es propiedad de Tito Floren. Cuando los peces gordos se van posicionando es por algo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Mar 2018)

está cara ya, la veremos más abajo en corrección.

hoy se ha parado en 3.33, la resistencia buena es 3.6.....asi que apuesto por subida a 3.6 ya menos vertical y luego bajada a 2.2


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Mar 2018)

Se acabo la correccion. ( o eso creo)

correccion muy sana y necesaria. ( por cierto me pillo fuera)

Solaria tambien un poco de lo mismo.

hay que respirar para seguir subiendo.

hoy cerramos perfectamente por encima de 3


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Se acabo la correccion. ( o eso creo)
> 
> correccion muy sana y necesaria. ( por cierto me pillo fuera)
> 
> ...



2.53 ya.,,,,,,,,,,,,los excesos se corrigen.

obj 2.36


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Mar 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> 2.53 ya.,,,,,,,,,,,,los excesos se corrigen.
> 
> obj 2.36



Correccion finalizada

2,88


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Correccion finalizada
> 
> 2,88



creo que queda otra pata a la baja 2.36


----------



## Rauxa (27 Mar 2018)

Y yo que espero que algun dia cierre con un -10% y resulta que sólo lo baja durante la sesión y antes de cerrar ya recupera...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Mar 2018)

Cierre en 3 

a ver por donde sale el payico este del CEO. 

antes del final de la semana que viene estamos tonteando con los 4.


----------



## El que te focka (27 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Cierre en 3
> 
> a ver por donde sale el payico este del CEO.
> 
> antes del final de la semana que viene estamos tonteando con los 4.



A ver si es verdad. Durante la mañana ha pegado unos bandazos del copón. Ha llegado a pasar de un máximo de 3,3 a 2,5x Al final, hoy ha subido un 3,4%. Creo que no está mal. No todos los días van a ser +20%.

Por cierto, ¿cómo ves Biosearch? Hoy le he metido un paquetito. Sólo tenía Audax (y Solaria, pero sólo unos eurillos) y quería diversificar un poco.


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Mar 2018)

pues yo creo que veremos 2.36 antes de ir a 3.6


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Mar 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> A ver si es verdad. Durante la mañana ha pegado unos bandazos del copón. Ha llegado a pasar de un máximo de 3,3 a 2,5x Al final, hoy ha subido un 3,4%. Creo que no está mal. No todos los días van a ser +20%.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿cómo ves Biosearch? Hoy le he metido un paquetito. Sólo tenía Audax (y Solaria, pero sólo unos eurillos) y quería diversificar un poco.



Biosearch se va directa a los 2

despues no se que hará

aun mantienes las fersas? si la respuesta es si, ya les sacas una pasta 

---------- Post added 27-mar-2018 at 23:15 ----------




aventurero artritico dijo:


> pues yo creo que veremos 2.36 antes de ir a 3.6



el presidente habla a las 10 creo, ya lo tiene que hacer muy mal para que no sigamos el mismo camino.


hemos cerrado en 3 justos. un cierre un pelin extraño ( que no malo ehh) despues de haber estado

la ultima hora sobre 3,1 - 3,18 nos bajan a 3 

ya es cada uno como vea el vaso, medio lleno o medio vacio.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Mar 2018)

Que opinais de Ezentis?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Mar 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y yo que espero que algun dia cierre con un -10% y resulta que sólo lo baja durante la sesión y antes de cerrar ya recupera...



Ahi tienes tu apertura ala baja.

aunque ni dios sabe lo que va ahacer ahora mismo..

muy peligrosa, hasta que no hable el presidente y los deje a todos contentos


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Mar 2018)

bankiero dijo:


> Que opinais de Ezentis?




Pues que va lenta pero segura. valor seguro para tener en cartera.

eso si , es diesel ehh jaja

parece que ya empezó su particular escalada

---------- Post added 28-mar-2018 at 12:20 ----------

 Audax. rango 2,7 2,77 para donde rompera?


----------



## Rauxa (28 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Ahi tienes tu apertura ala baja.
> 
> aunque ni dios sabe lo que va ahacer ahora mismo..
> 
> muy peligrosa, hasta que no hable el presidente y los deje a todos contentos



Es que esto es lo normal.
Ha subido un 400% en menos de 1 mes. Y casi un 600% de lo que va de año.
Lo lógico es que algún día recorte un 10%. O algo más.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Mar 2018)

Parece que recupera.

esta mañana no perdi el tiempo. venta 2,78 compra 2,64 jeje

y parece que quiere ponerse seria para la conferencia de esta tarde..


----------



## Rauxa (28 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Parece que recupera.
> 
> esta mañana no perdi el tiempo. venta 2,78 compra 2,64 jeje
> 
> y parece que quiere ponerse seria para la conferencia de esta tarde..



Sí, va recuperando. Y Amper tb :rolleye:


Un par de noticias para motivar al personal de las renovables.

Arabia Saudí y Softbank están construyendo el mayor complejo de plantas solares del mundo - elEconomista.es

“Poner placas solares ni es tan caro, ni implica papeleo, ni hay que pagar impuestos como la gente piensa”


----------



## El que te focka (28 Mar 2018)

Hoy ha cerrado a 2,90 (un 3,3% a la baja con respecto a ayer). Otra jornada con grandes bandazos, cotizando durante un buen rato en el rango de los 2,6x EUR, recuperando al final de la sesión.

Si no me equivoco, en las entrevistas que ha concedido hoy el CEO a Gestiona Radio y a Radio Intereconomía ha dicho que la empresa tendría que estar valorada en unos 900 M EUR. Si vosotros las habéis escuchado, ¿estoy en lo cierto o me estoy columpiando? Porque de ser lo primero, el precio objetivo de la acción debería ser 900 M EUR / 140 M acciones = 6,4 EUR por acción aprox (luego habrá que ver si esos 900 M EUR se los ha sacado del culo o si están bien fundamentados).


----------



## aventurero artritico (28 Mar 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> Hoy ha cerrado a 2,90 (un 3,3% a la baja con respecto a ayer). Otra jornada con grandes bandazos, cotizando durante un buen rato en el rango de los 2,6x EUR, recuperando al final de la sesión.
> 
> Si no me equivoco, en las entrevistas que ha concedido hoy el CEO a Gestiona Radio y a Radio Intereconomía ha dicho que la empresa tendría que estar valorada en unos 900 M EUR. Si vosotros las habéis escuchado, ¿estoy en lo cierto o me estoy columpiando? Porque de ser lo primero, el precio objetivo de la acción debería ser 900 M EUR / 140 M acciones = 6,4 EUR por acción aprox (luego habrá que ver si esos 900 M EUR se los ha sacado del culo o si están bien fundamentados).



no te creas nada de lo que te dicen.........

porque no salía en la radio cuando estaba en 0.5?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Mar 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> no te creas nada de lo que te dicen.........
> 
> porque no salía en la radio cuando estaba en 0.5?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## herodes2 (28 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> aventurero artritico dijo:
> 
> 
> > no te creas nada de lo que te dicen.........
> ...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Mar 2018)

Entrevista a José Elías, presidente de Audax Renovables en Tiempo Real en mp3(28/03 a las 16:16:29) 16:45 24917503 - iVoox

Entrevista ( si no la podeis escuchar, descargarla)

---------- Post added 28-mar-2018 at 19:59 ----------




herodes2 dijo:


> ex pepito feliz dijo:
> 
> 
> > Claro, es la señal de salida, nunca falla, es darle publicidad a la bola de nieve y "pabajo" .
> ...


----------



## herodes2 (28 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Entrevista a José Elías, presidente de Audax Renovables en Tiempo Real en mp3(28/03 a las 16:16:29) 16:45 24917503 - iVoox
> 
> Entrevista ( si no la podeis escuchar, descargarla)
> 
> ...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Mar 2018)

herodes2 dijo:


> ex pepito feliz dijo:
> 
> 
> > Entrevista a José Elías, presidente de Audax Renovables en Tiempo Real en mp3(28/03 a las 16:16:29) 16:45 24917503 - iVoox
> ...


----------



## aventurero artritico (29 Mar 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> herodes2 dijo:
> 
> 
> > El tiempo te dará o quitará la razon, al igual que a mi.
> ...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Mar 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> ex pepito feliz dijo:
> 
> 
> > sigo apostando por 2.36 y 3.6 después
> ...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Mar 2018)

Cierre muy bueno en 2,88

las rebajas ya pasaron.

despues de unos dias pre fiestas, el lunes empezamos a escalar de nuevo.

a disfrutar de estos dias, y a cargar las pilas


----------



## El que te focka (3 Abr 2018)

Joooooder, vaya follada...

Caída del 30%, de 2,88 a 2,01 EUR.


----------



## aventurero artritico (3 Abr 2018)

lo que sube rápido, cae rápido...........

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 17:39 ----------




aventurero artritico dijo:


> pues yo creo que veremos 2.36 antes de ir a 3.6



vistooooooooooooooooosss::

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 17:41 ----------

1,725 y 2 soporte


----------



## El que te focka (3 Abr 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> lo que sube rápido, cae rápido...........
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 17:39 ----------
> 
> ...



¿Que posible precio objetivo le ves? Decías el otro día que 3,6, después de visitar los 2,30 y pico. Pero visto que ha caído hasta 2...


----------



## aventurero artritico (3 Abr 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> ¿Que posible precio objetivo le ves? Decías el otro día que 3,6, después de visitar los 2,30 y pico. Pero visto que ha caído hasta 2...



el mismo 3.6

a ver hasta donde cae, si 2 o 1.76


----------



## El que te focka (3 Abr 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> A Biosearch le han pegado una ostia maja también y casi simultanea a la de Audax
> 
> ¿es que hay relaciones corporativas? o es simple simpatía chicharril?



Más bien lo segundo. Antes de Semana Santa tiraron ambas para arriba, y muchos de los que ya estaban en Audax aprovecharon y se metieron en Biosearch. Y hoy, pues han ido a por ambas.


----------



## jmhiglesias (4 Abr 2018)

Per aspera ad astra dijo:


> Los inversores hasta hoy a las 17 de la tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....buenos días, sigue la caída...a 1,66 euros a las 10 de la mañana. 

Saludos.....

Pd. ...ya van hoy 4 millones de títulos negociados a estas horas.


----------



## aventurero artritico (4 Abr 2018)

ya tenemos minimos en 1,43


----------



## austral (4 Abr 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> ya tenemos minimos en 1,43



y hace 2 días estaba tocando máximos en 3,33
aunque también es cierto que a comienzos de Marzo estaba en 0,60


----------



## aventurero artritico (4 Abr 2018)

1.4 es un buen soporte a MP.-------------otra cosa es que haya pasado el calentón y se quede lateral.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 Abr 2018)

Menudo hostion el de ayer y hoy.

esto es asi. nadie esperaba una correccion tan bestia. los cortos reventando la cotizacion, los que compraron arriba salen acojonados. panico vendedor.

solo queda esperar que se acaben de relajar los indicadores, y empieze de nuevo el ciclo alcista.

si subirá de nuevo? no tengo ninguna duda que la veremos muy pronto arriba

pero recordar, lo que hoy es blanco, mañana puede ser pefectamente negro.... y viceversa.

estos son precios para ir acumulando, no para vender.

cada uno tiene que ser consciente de donde se mete, y con que fin.



solo queda apretar los dientes y aguantar


----------



## aventurero artritico (4 Abr 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Menudo hostion el de ayer y hoy.
> 
> esto es asi. nadie esperaba una correccion tan bestia. los cortos reventando la cotizacion, los que compraron arriba salen acojonados. panico vendedor.
> 
> ...



yo he hecho un intradía 1.4-1.64

---------- Post added 04-abr-2018 at 16:27 ----------




aventurero artritico dijo:


> 1.4 es un buen soporte a MP.-------------otra cosa es que haya pasado el calentón y se quede lateral.



vendidas 1.64

---------- Post added 04-abr-2018 at 16:30 ----------

a ver si vemos los 1.2 y le entro de nuevo.


----------



## jmhiglesias (4 Abr 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Menudo hostion el de ayer y hoy.
> 
> esto es asi. nadie esperaba una correccion tan bestia. los cortos reventando la cotizacion, los que compraron arriba salen acojonados. panico vendedor.
> 
> ...



....más claro el agua. yo me metí a 2,90 ahora a esperar, no hay prisa...


...recuerdo hace pocos meses en Masmovil comprar a 73....empezo a bajar hasta tocar los 54 más o menos, paciencia.....y mira donde está ahora.....


Saludos.....


----------



## aventurero artritico (5 Abr 2018)

hoy sube a cerrar el gap

que volatilidad.

que pena no haber aguantado las de 1.4


----------



## aventurero artritico (5 Abr 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> a tomar por culo, yo esta vez no vendo
> 
> aqui hemos venido a jugar )



la zona 2 es buen punto para salir.....

ojala tuviera y las pudiera vender.


----------



## vox = lloronas (5 Abr 2018)

Hoy en Fersa:







Me alegro de que haya subido rápido. Tenía más pinta de unas semanas paradas para aburrir a los minoritarios y que vendieran


----------



## ex pepito feliz (5 Abr 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> a tomar por culo, yo esta vez no vendo
> 
> aqui hemos venido a jugar )



Bien porque nos vamos directos a los 2,4 entre mañana y el lunes.

vender ahora mismo con la presion compradora que nos espera es absurdo.

---------- Post added 05-abr-2018 at 11:39 ----------




Per aspera ad astra dijo:


> Hoy en Fersa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es su naturaleza. no le pidas a un leon que se conforme con comer ratitas


----------



## ex pepito feliz (5 Abr 2018)

Acabaremos en maximos diario?


----------



## aventurero artritico (6 Abr 2018)

me cago en todo.

yo por encima de 2.2 me las volvía a quitar sin duda


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Abr 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> me cago en todo.
> 
> yo por encima de 2.2 me las volvía a quitar sin duda



Tranquilo, bajo a barrer y de nuevo para arriba.

a 2,2 las vas a poder vender varias veces hoy jajaja

---------- Post added 06-abr-2018 at 10:52 ----------

La frenan en 2,12

a ver que camino toman


----------



## aventurero artritico (6 Abr 2018)

está en resistencia hombre...........

---------- Post added 06-abr-2018 at 11:02 ----------

el gap de hoy lo tapa en 2 días


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Abr 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> resistencia ?
> 
> no distraiga, que esto es una tómbola. Que resistencia ni que soporte, a jugar!!!



Jajajajajajja


----------



## El que te focka (6 Abr 2018)

Cox Energy planea salir a Bolsa en pleno 'boom renovable' | EXPANSION

Esta es la empresa con la que Audax firmó un contrato hace poco.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Abr 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> Cox Energy planea salir a Bolsa en pleno 'boom renovable' | EXPANSION
> 
> 
> Lo lei esta mañana.
> ...


----------



## aventurero artritico (8 Abr 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> está en resistencia hombre...........
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-abr-2018 at 11:02 ----------
> 
> el gap de hoy lo tapa en 2 días



buena resistencia, 11% caída pendiente


----------



## El que te focka (8 Abr 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> buena resistencia, 11% caída pendiente



Si el viernes cerró a 1,95, ¿dices que tiene que bajar hasta 1,74 (un 11%)? ¿Y de ahí para arriba a intentar romper la resistencia de 2,18-2,20?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Abr 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> Si el viernes cerró a 1,95, ¿dices que tiene que bajar hasta 1,74 (un 11%)? ¿Y de ahí para arriba a intentar romper la resistencia de 2,18-2,20?



Vete a saber.

lo que si que se al 100% esque a largo plazo estamos en un pedazo caballo ganador. pero de los buenos ehh.

cuando se produzca la fusion entre las dos Audax ( la cotizada y la no cotizada), y la historia se calme un poco...vamos a volar.

mucho ojito con este dato. 

podeis entrar y salir, marranear lo que querais. pero a la hora de la verdad mejor estar dentro y quietecito.


----------



## aventurero artritico (9 Abr 2018)

parece un queso gruller de tantos gaps


----------



## El que te focka (9 Abr 2018)

Pues ha cerrado a 2,25 (un 15% de subida). A ver la subasta de apertura de mañana, pero parece que no pinta mal.

Por cierto, ¿alguno sabe algo de un posible HR que pueda salir en la CNMV en breve? Parece que hay un run-run al respecto, pero no he logrado averiguar nada en concreto.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (9 Abr 2018)

Espectacular cierre de mi potrilla preferida jejeje

nos vamos directos a los 3 

enhorabuena a los que aguantasteis dentro las compradas ayer a 1,9

---------- Post added 09-abr-2018 at 18:40 ----------




El que te focka dijo:


> Pues ha cerrado a 2,25 (un 15% de subida). A ver la subasta de apertura de mañana, pero parece que no pinta mal.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguno sabe algo de un posible HR que pueda salir en la CNMV en breve? Parece que hay un run-run al respecto, pero no he logrado averiguar nada en concreto.



No se sabe nada, pero se palpa. algo sadrá en breve ienso:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (10 Abr 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> Estoy fuera, ahora viene cuando sale volando



Es tu decision, y para bien o para mal bien tomada esta.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (10 Abr 2018)

Pues 2,4max esta con hambre la nena esta mañana jeje


----------



## ex pepito feliz (10 Abr 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> ahi va mi predicción desde la barra del bar y algo chispa,
> 
> arranque fuerte, aburrimiento y goteo hasta las 17:00, cierre en máximos o cerca
> 
> vamos, como ayer



Aprovechaste para comprar??

estoy fuera. pero creo que max en 2,4 y minimo en 2,1 estoy en lo cierto¿


peaso intra el que lo supiera leer


----------



## jmhiglesias (10 Abr 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Aprovechaste para comprar??
> 
> estoy fuera. pero creo que max en 2,4 y minimo en 2,1 estoy en lo cierto¿
> 
> ...



... ahí está la madre del cordero !!!!!! Acertar con el buen momento....

Y uno que espera que suba a más de 2,90 para entrar en beneficios....

 

Pero vamos sin prisa.....

Saludos......

Enviado desde mi B1-730HD mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (10 Abr 2018)

Cierre 2,34 4%

la estan controlando, no la quieren tan volátil... no se si esta misma semana, o la siguiente. pero una vez visitemos los 3 es para quedarnos ( con sus correspondientes correcciones obv)


----------



## ex pepito feliz (10 Abr 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> no te desanimes, yo compré Biosearch el otro día a 1,35
> no me preguntes cómo conseguí comprar tan caro
> y mira que cierre hoy
> oe, oe, oe, oe!!!! biosearch! biosearch!! )



Te dije que Bio va directa a los 2, y pronto lo veras.

eso si... tambien con sus respectivas correcciones ehh que no es oro todo lo que reluce jajaja


----------



## jmhiglesias (10 Abr 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> no te desanimes, yo compré Biosearch el otro día a 1,35
> no me preguntes cómo conseguí comprar tan caro
> y mira que cierre hoy
> oe, oe, oe, oe!!!! biosearch! biosearch!! )



....gracias por el consejo. Paciencia no me falta como cite en otro mensaje con masmovil llegue a aguantar bajadas desde los 72-73 hasta los 53-54.....eso si cuando paso de los 75-76 me entró la prisa y vendi.....si llego aguantar hasta hoy.....dios tendría un coche nuevo casi, casi..... ) )

Saludos....

P.D: ....por cierto es verdad te paso como a mi con Solaria y Audax comprando en máximos....y despues toco aguantar la caida brutal de los pasados dias.....


----------



## El que te focka (10 Abr 2018)

CNMV - Hechos relevantes

Espero que salga bien el link, que estoy con el móvil.

Yo ahora mismo me estoy andando con tiento. La semana pasada con las caídas tan bestias que hubo tuve un ataque de pánico y vendí en pérdidas (sí, ya se. Cagada de principiante, sobretodo con acciones tan volátiles). Ahora estoy intentando resarcirme y recuperar el capital inicial. A ver si durante esta semana lo consigo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (10 Abr 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> CNMV - Hechos relevantes
> 
> Espero que salga bien el link, que estoy con el móvil.
> 
> Yo ahora mismo me estoy andando con tiento. La semana pasada con las caídas tan bestias que hubo tuve un ataque de pánico y vendí en pérdidas (sí, ya se. Cagada de principiante, sobretodo con acciones tan volátiles). Ahora estoy intentando resarcirme y recuperar el capital inicial. A ver si durante esta semana lo consigo.



Grandisima noticia.

se cancela un prestamo y se habre un proyecto de financiacion a largo plazo con el banco Santander , el cual

cree al 100% en el proyecto de futuro de la empresa.

creo que mañana vamos a volar. pero prudencia ok?

esta saliendo en todos los medios :Aplauso:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Abr 2018)

Ojito mañana a los centimeros. no se sabe por donde tirará en apertura.

cuidado pues. nadie dijo que fuera un camino sencillo.

a los que como yo vamos a largo plazo.. ni mirarla.

aunque no descarto que pille una rabieta y sorprenda a mas de uno.

esto es bolsa en estado puto jeje


----------



## jmhiglesias (13 Abr 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Ojito mañana a los centimeros. no se sabe por donde tirará en apertura.
> 
> cuidado pues. nadie dijo que fuera un camino sencillo.
> 
> ...



....pues nada...una bajadita del 11 % hoy viernes y se ha quedado por debajo de los 2 euros (1,99) a ver el lunes por donde respira.....

Saludos....


----------



## pretfinance (13 Abr 2018)

*Es posible tener un préstamo*

¿Necesitas dinero? Créditos desde 2000 € por
resuelve todos tus problemas. tienes mal crédito, entonces serás
para aceptar en casa. Simplemente haga su pedido: chabertdaniel93@gmail.com


----------



## vox = lloronas (16 Abr 2018)

si veis el gráfico de un seis meses se ha quedado el gráfico de burbuja de libro

Enero y febrero de 0.4 a 0.6 el despegue
Primera quincena de marzo llega a 1.5 y vuelve a 1 (bear trap)
La fase de manía la segunda quincena de marzo y supera 3 euros
Bull trap sobre el 5 de abril, cae a 1,3 euros
Luego sube hasta 2,4 el 11 de abril "regreso a la normalidad"
Ahora le toca la gran caída ¿qué pensáis?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Abr 2018)

Per aspera ad astra dijo:


> si veis el gráfico de un seis meses se ha quedado el gráfico de burbuja de libro
> 
> Enero y febrero de 0.4 a 0.6 el despegue
> Primera quincena de marzo llega a 1.5 y vuelve a 1 (bear trap)
> ...



No se. pero ese grafico es bastante ijoputa no?:XX:


----------



## jmhiglesias (16 Abr 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> No se. pero ese grafico es bastante ijoputa no?:XX:



....yo solo pido que se repita y que el pico de subida sea mayor que el anterior...


))))))))


----------



## vox = lloronas (16 Abr 2018)

jmhiglesias dijo:


> ....yo solo pido que se repita y que el pico de subida sea mayor que el anterior...
> 
> 
> ))))))))



Igual se repite, nunca se sabe con estas cosas :fiufiu:
Yo por si acaso este tipo de acciones ya no las trabajo


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Abr 2018)

Hay que recuperar la alcista a corto plazo, porque a largo plazo sigue siendo alcista. de eso no hay duda.

la pregunta es en que nivel dará entrada y hará girar la tendencia a corto.

a ver los magos del AT que opinan


----------



## El que te focka (16 Abr 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Hay que recuperar la alcista a corto plazo, porque a largo plazo sigue siendo alcista. de eso no hay duda.
> 
> la pregunta es en que nivel dará entrada y hará girar la tendencia a corto.
> 
> a ver los magos del AT que opinan



¿Estás dentro?

Yo me salí la semana pasada a 2,22 porque me noté que estaba demasiado enganchado a esta acción. Además, me malicié que le iban a volver a dar un meneo güeno, como así ha sido


----------



## ex pepito feliz (17 Abr 2018)

Sali a 1,95 y volvi a entrar a 1,72 hace un rato. me pillo fuera en el mercadona la bajada a 1,62  


pero creo que es buen precio, dando señales de giro a corto plazo. aunque nunca se sabe..

esta tarde vigilar.. puede hacer cualquier cosa hasta que no confirme ruptura a corto


----------



## jmhiglesias (17 Abr 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Sali a 1,95 y volvi a entrar a 1,72 hace un rato. me pillo fuera en el mercadona la bajada a 1,62
> 
> 
> pero creo que es buen precio, dando señales de giro a corto plazo. aunque nunca se sabe..
> ...



...yo me estoy pensado coger a estos precios (tengo compradas a 2,90)


Saludos......

PD: ...de esta forma rebajo el precio de compra de las anteriores....


----------



## aventurero artritico (17 Abr 2018)

sigo pensando lo mismo, queda barrer el gap ese en 1.16


----------



## ex pepito feliz (17 Abr 2018)

Si no despegamos en estos niveles, en 1.5 hay suficiente dinamita para cambiar la tendencia a corto.
pero ya digo que espero que empiece a dar señales de cambio antes de que acabe la semana, y esperemos no llegar a 1,5
a ultima hora se tragó 300k como si nada. si llega a durar 5 mn mas la sesion acabamos por encima de 1,7

mañana abrira con cierta fuerza. se espera rebote. pero ya que cada uno saque sus conclusiones


----------



## casconet (17 Abr 2018)

En estos ultimos días ha habido una empapelada generalizada en Audax, no así en Solaria, que está manteniendo noveles de manera digna


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Abr 2018)

casconet dijo:


> En estos ultimos días ha habido una empapelada generalizada en Audax, no así en Solaria, que está manteniendo noveles de manera digna



Quizas no tan volatil la bajada, pero tambien le estan dado hasta en el carnet de identidad.

las renovables estan corrigiendo. cuando suban de verdad, lo haran tambien de la mano.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Abr 2018)

Rota la bajista a corto plazo? 

1,9 +13.77 

max 1,945

min 1,69


----------



## ex pepito feliz (24 Abr 2018)

Vamos que rompemos ese 2.3 esta tarde.

que descanse, que respire y pa arriba !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmhiglesias (24 Abr 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Vamos que rompemos ese 2.3 esta tarde.
> 
> que descanse, que respire y pa arriba !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



....tienes todo mi apoyo. 

Saludos.....

P.D: cierre a 2,17 euros.


----------



## austral (24 Abr 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Vamos que rompemos ese 2.3 esta tarde.
> 
> que descanse, que respire y pa arriba !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ayer casi al cierre compré en 2,08€ y ésta mañana compré otras pocas en 2,12€. Mi objetivo de venta eran los 2,25€, la vi fuerte, con alto volumen, quité la orden, y la puse en 2,30€, con la mala suerte que mordisqueó algo a ese precio pero no pilló mis acciones. Ahora las veo en 2,17€.

Mira que cumplo a rajatabla mis salidas, y por hacer una excepción........
Sigue activa la orden de venta en 2,30€, según como vea la sesión, la mantendré o la tendré que ir bajando.

No me ha gustado nada la segunda parte de la sesión.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (24 Abr 2018)

austral dijo:


> Ayer casi al cierre compré en 2,08€ y ésta mañana compré otras pocas en 2,12€. Mi objetivo de venta eran los 2,25€, la vi fuerte, con alto volumen, quité la orden, y la puse en 2,30€, con la mala suerte que mordisqueó algo a ese precio pero no pilló mis acciones. Ahora las veo en 2,17€.
> 
> Mira que cumplo a rajatabla mis salidas, y por hacer una excepción........
> Sigue activa la orden de venta en 2,30€, según como vea la sesión, la mantendré o la tendré que ir bajando.
> ...



A mi me parecio un cierre bastante bueno.

lo que no es normal son las subidas a las que nos tenia acostumbrados. ahora subiendo y consolidando. paso a paso.

mañana si no pasa nada raro, las podras vender por encima de 2,3

de todos modos con este volumen que mueve, dejate de fijar precio. a mercado te las venden al precio en tiempo real que marque.

las podias haber vendido a 2,29-2,3 a mercado sin ningun tipo de problema.

suerte para mañana


----------



## Bobbie (26 Abr 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si, yo tenía la idea de que en con la reelección de Rajoy, algo se mejorara, pero nanai de la china... Suerte que soy paciente. En el fondo pensaba que Rajoy perdería y ahí los sociatas, apoyarían este sector.
> 
> La bolsa se mueve por expectativas. Y estas, siempre vienen antes de la realidad. Es anticiparse. Me hubiera gustado que esto se disparara en 2014, pero lo está haciendo en 2018.
> 
> ...



Bien dicho!


----------



## austral (26 Abr 2018)

austral dijo:


> Ayer casi al cierre compré en 2,08€ y ésta mañana compré otras pocas en 2,12€. Mi objetivo de venta eran los 2,25€, la vi fuerte, con alto volumen, quité la orden, y la puse en 2,30€, con la mala suerte que mordisqueó algo a ese precio pero no pilló mis acciones. Ahora las veo en 2,17€.
> 
> Mira que cumplo a rajatabla mis salidas, y por hacer una excepción........
> Sigue activa la orden de venta en 2,30€, según como vea la sesión, la mantendré o la tendré que ir bajando.
> ...



Vendidas esta mañana a 2,23€ 
Les podría haber sacado bastante mas, pero la cuestión es ir haciendo Caja, e ir sumando.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Abr 2018)

austral dijo:


> Vendidas esta mañana a 2,23€
> Les podría haber sacado bastante mas, pero la cuestión es ir haciendo Caja, e ir sumando.



Bien !!

lo importante es tener clara la operativa de cada uno.


IMPORTANTISIMO !!


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Abr 2018)

a mi audax ya no me interesa......queda lateralidad para años.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Abr 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> a mi audax ya no me interesa......queda lateralidad para años.



Que vaaa

queda lateralidad hasta la fusion. 

comprando en soporte y vendiendo en resistencia.. se le puede sacar un pico.

con todo, yo la veo rondando los 3. ojo no digo que sea mañana ni la semana que viene. pero la quieren subir las mf, ahi tienen mucha pasta perdida y querran recuperarla.


AUDAX ahora mismo sabiendola trabajar es una puta mina.


----------



## jmhiglesias (8 May 2018)

...hoy subidas del mas de un 7 por ciento en Audax y en Solaria casi el 9 por ciento.

Saludos.....


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 May 2018)

jmhiglesias dijo:


> ...hoy subidas del mas de un 7 por ciento en Audax y en Solaria casi el 9 por ciento.
> 
> Saludos.....



No espero nada de estos calentones. ni me molesto en mirarla.

las tengo a 1,09 y esas van a misa.. bueno directas a la fusion


----------



## ex pepito feliz (14 May 2018)

Ojito a los resultados esta misma tarde casi seguro

cierre 2,35 +6,82% 

mañana vuelaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## jmhiglesias (14 May 2018)

....yo como tengo billetes de avión comprados a 2,90 euros, espero que llegue primero a ese aeropuerto para pensar que hacer.... lastima no haber comprado más billetes hace dias cuando estaban a menos de 2 euritos.....



Saludos....y a disfrutar de las compras y las ventas.....



ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Ojito a los resultados esta misma tarde casi seguro
> 
> cierre 2,35 +6,82%
> 
> mañana vuelaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 May 2018)

Que estará tramando mi niña bonita?? ( la mas traviesda sin duda de mis 4 niñas..)


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Jun 2018)

Como estoy gosando !!


2,46 + 7,42%

Se Va El Caiman Version Vulgar - YouTube


----------



## jmhiglesias (7 Jun 2018)

....ya esta a 0,35 de mi precio de compra......uno que tambien esta "gosando"

:baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:

Saludos.....por cierto el cierre a 2,55.

P.D: las tengo compradas a 2,90 euritos




ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Como estoy gosando !!
> 
> 
> 2,46 + 7,42%
> ...


----------



## jmhiglesias (7 Jun 2018)

.....gracias. 

Saludos.....

  




nosoyburbujón dijo:


> Entro, os doy la enhorabuena y me voy


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Jun 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> Entro, os doy la enhorabuena y me voy



Muchas gracias !!

Ya estamos en 2,6 

y esta vez sin susto y sorpresas, nos vamos directos a los 3

las renovables estan en modo apisadora (como diria el gran Johan Cruyff)


ahhhhh se me olvidaba...Y Solaria a 6 que todo hay que decirlo


----------



## jmhiglesias (11 Jun 2018)

....rosando los 3 euritos......

Saludos gosando y ya ganando.....


----------



## El que te focka (11 Jun 2018)

Cierre hoy a 3,10. Y tiene pinta de que mañana en subasta de apertura va a haber un buen gap. Creo que entre mañana y pasado podemos superar el máximo de 3,30 de marzo/abril.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Jun 2018)

Que no te quepa la menor duda.

hay que ir vigilandola esta semana. las manos fuertes se dejaron unas acciones en la ultima visita a 3,3, y hay que ver que pasa.

espero correccion fuerte. pero antes creo que solaria reventará los 6 fersa los 3.5 y bio los maximos anuales 1,48.

y cuando digan de tirarlas, lo haran en las tres a la vez.

lo dicho. mucho ojito y a seguir ganando pasta !!


----------



## jmhiglesias (11 Jun 2018)

.......interesantes razonamientos para tener muy en cuenta. 

Saludos.....



ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Que no te quepa la menor duda.
> 
> hay que ir vigilandola esta semana. las manos fuertes se dejaron unas acciones en la ultima visita a 3,3, y hay que ver que pasa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazztel_Bolsa (12 Jun 2018)

En relación al sector, el jueves 14, Solaria presenta ante analistas e inversores institucionales su plan estratégico.

Pero antes, este miércoles 13 -pudiendo extenderse a la madrugada del 14-, hay negociaciones en la Unión Europea para alcanzar objetivos más ambiciosos en relación al empleo de energías renovables y de eficiencia energética.

España e Italia presionan en la UE para subir los objetivos en renovables


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Jun 2018)

Jazztel_Bolsa dijo:


> En relación al sector, el jueves 14, Solaria presenta ante analistas e inversores institucionales su plan estratégico.
> 
> Pero antes, este miércoles 13 -pudiendo extenderse a la madrugada del 14-, hay negociaciones en la Unión Europea para alcanzar objetivos más ambiciosos en relación al empleo de energías renovables y de eficiencia energética.
> 
> España e Italia presionan en la UE para subir los objetivos en renovables



Pues nada.. otro mega hostion que pegará Solaria. de esta la mandan a 7 ienso:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (13 Jun 2018)

3,3 maximos jojojojojoj


----------



## jmhiglesias (13 Jun 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> 3,3 maximos jojojojojoj



...yo me acabo de salir...recogida de beneficios !!!!!!

 

Saludos.....

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (13 Jun 2018)

jmhiglesias dijo:


> ...yo me acabo de salir...recogida de beneficios !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tambien sali esta tarde. no vi claro la resistencia de 3,3 y sali a 3,28 las compradas a 1,09 

objetivo cumplido. hasta que no se fusione, no la vuelvo a tocar ni con un palo.

Solaria mañana junta de accionistas para presentar plan de negocio entre otras cosas.


----------



## jmhiglesias (14 Jun 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Yo tambien sali esta tarde. no vi claro la resistencia de 3,3 y sali a 3,28 las compradas a 1,09
> 
> objetivo cumplido. hasta que no se fusione, no la vuelvo a tocar ni con un palo.
> 
> Solaria mañana junta de accionistas para presentar plan de negocio entre otras cosas.




...muy bien. Ahora a esperar a ver que pasa.

Saludos.....


----------



## jmhiglesias (19 Jun 2018)

...lo escribo aqui por ponerlo en algún lado y esta empresa que os parece Grenergy Renovables...
...es la cuarta despues Audax, Solaria y Biosearch que más ha subido este año a fecha de hoy..

Saludos.....renovados. 

Por cierto no si habrá información ya en algún hilo.....


----------



## austral (19 Jun 2018)

jmhiglesias dijo:


> ...lo escribo aqui por ponerlo en algún lado y esta empresa que os parece Grenergy Renovables...
> ...es la cuarta despues Audax, Solaria y Biosearch que más ha subiodo este año a fecha de hoy..
> 
> Saludos.....renovados.
> ...



Cuando empezaron a animarse Solaria y Audax, me puse a mirar otras empresas de renovables del Continuo y vi Grenergy y Greenalia, ambas del MAB. Miré deprisa sus balances y no me acabaron de convencer.

Grenergy rondaba los 2€ (comienzos de año 1,50€), hoy ha cerrado en 3,60€
Greenalia rondaba los 2,60€, hoy ha cerrado en 4,06€

Vamos, que me he cubierto en gloria, jajajajaja. Debería haber pensando mas que el mundo está girando a las renovables y dejarme de mirar balances.


----------



## jmhiglesias (19 Jun 2018)

austral dijo:


> Cuando empezaron a animarse Solaria y Audax, me puse a mirar otras empresas de renovables del Continuo y vi Grenergy y Greenalia, ambas del MAB. Miré deprisa sus balances y no me acabaron de convencer.
> 
> Grenergy rondaba los 2€ (comienzos de año 1,50€), hoy ha cerrado en 3,60€
> Greenalia rondaba los 2,60€, hoy ha cerrado en 4,06€
> ...



Muchisimas gracias por la rapidisima respuesta. 

Saludos, más informado que antes....

---------- Post added 19-jun-2018 at 18:51 ----------

...para cubierto de gloria, aqui uno que vendio masmovil a poco mas de 74,43 euros..... si las dejo hasta que llego a los 120 me hubiera podido comprar un coche normalito, y no seguir con uno que este año ha cumplido mayoria de edad......

Saludos....


----------



## El que te focka (25 Jun 2018)

Cayendo ahora un 7,5 - 8 % (está en torno a 2,53 EUR). Menos mal que replegué velas la semana pasada, viendo lo que podía pasar con la incertidumbre por la fusión...

Y Solaria también cayendo un 6%.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Jun 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> Cayendo ahora un 7,5 - 8 % (está en torno a 2,53 EUR). Menos mal que replegué velas la semana pasada, viendo lo que podía pasar con la incertidumbre por la fusión...
> 
> Y Solaria también cayendo un 6%.



Jejejeje si esque estaba muy claro. en Solaria se juntan las dos cosas.
correccion natural y sana + incertidumbre por la fusion de Audax.

las vamos a poder comprar sobre 6 en los proximos dias ( cuando no mas baratas) y ojala corrigan de lo lindo porque quiero comprar unas miles mas.:Baile:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Jun 2018)

OJO.

*
Emilio Duran.

La fusion muy probablemente sera inminente y no habra canje de acciones ,buena noticia para los inversores,
ahora bien no sabemos como aceptara el mercado, esta nueva estrategia, por eso es bueno estar fuera de fersa,
si el mercado la toma mal,
se podrian comprar mas baratas, los acontecimientos parece ser que van a velocidad de vértigo y es lo mejor
que puede ocurrir,

la semana que viene o bien de una manera u otra estaran despejadas todas las dudas,* 



hay que ver como se lo toma el mercado. cierto. pero estamos hablando de una empresa que despues de la fusion
va a facturar mas de 1000 kilos.

que opinais de esto??


----------



## El que te focka (28 Jun 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> OJO.
> 
> *
> Emilio Duran.
> ...



Con todo el follón que hubo la semana pasada en el foro de PcBolsa, ¿al final dónde se fue Emilio? Lo que sí puedo decirte, aunque seguramente ya lo habrás visto, es que otro forero de allí de los de cierta reputación lleva recomendando deshacer posiciones en Audax desde la semana pasada, y esta tarde a colación de la junta ha insistido mucho. Veremos a ver qué es lo que pasa.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Jun 2018)

Ahora mismo hay que estar fuera.
Yo ya las largué a 3,28. Pero en cuanto se fusione, entro con todo!


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (28 Jun 2018)

¿Para cuando es la fusión? ¿En que valores creéis que se pondrá después de la fusión? El primer soporte que tiene ronda los 2,4 y parece que lo ha tocado hoy. Yo no creo que se vaya por debajo de los 2 euros y quizá entre ahí. ¿Como lo veis? Yo creo que el mercado se va a tomar muy bien la fusión y subirá muy rápido en cuanto se anuncie.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Jun 2018)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> ¿Para cuando es la fusión? ¿En que valores creéis que se pondrá después de la fusión? El primer soporte que tiene ronda los 2,4 y parece que lo ha tocado hoy. Yo no creo que se vaya por debajo de los 2 euros y quizá entre ahí. ¿Como lo veis? Yo creo que el mercado se va a tomar muy bien la fusión y subirá muy rápido en cuanto se anuncie.



Hay que esperar estos dias de incertidumbre fuera de Audax.
no sabemos como se lo va a tomar el mercado, y muy posiblemente aun la puedan bajar mas.

pero una vez fusionada.. será una bestia parda. la semana que viene casi seguro tendremos fusion. este fin de semana espero tener mas informacion


----------



## El que te focka (29 Jun 2018)

Han emitido esta tarde un HR en la CNMV respecto a la fusión.
CNMV - Hechos relevantes


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Jun 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> Han emitido esta tarde un HR en la CNMV respecto a la fusión.
> CNMV - Hechos relevantes



Si. y segun el mismisimo Jose Elias, la empresa esta sobrevalorada en un 100% con respecto al cierre de hoy.

no cambia nada. hay que estar fuera de Audax hasta que se aclare todo esta historia.
tambien decir que el perito realmente solamente ha valorado lo que valen los aerogeneradores. ni proyectos ni beneficios o perdidas, 
ese no es su cometido.

pero vamos, si. el valor que le dan es de 1,17-1,2 otra cosa es como lo acabe viendo el mercado.
hay que estar fuera. a ver una vez fusionada como lo digiere el mercado.

importantisimo las cuentas claras. que ya habra tiempo de crecer como dios manda.

no deja de ser un empreson, y espero estar dentro cuando la fiesta empiece


----------



## creative (30 Jun 2018)

Menudo jeta el Emilio ha debido dejar pillada a mucha gente calentando el valor con una fusion sin canje de acciones.

Hay que tener cuidado con gentuza como esta que se mueve por los distintos foros.

Acordaros de los coderes de hace unos añitos


----------



## La Tabiques (30 Jun 2018)

El Emilio duran , es un calentador nivel dios. Yo creo que trabaja a sueldo de algún Trader o fondo si no es es imposible ese nivel tan preciso de pump and dump 

A mi entre otras me descubrió oryzon genomics y gozándolo estoy como puerca en lodazal


----------



## creative (30 Jun 2018)

La Tabiques dijo:


> El Emilio duran , es un calentador nivel dios. Yo creo que trabaja a sueldo de algún Trader o fondo si no es es imposible ese nivel tan preciso de pump and dump
> 
> A mi entre otras me descubrió oryzon genomics y gozándolo estoy como puerca en lodazal



Todos los que han entrado a partir de abril con los discursos y sin vender deben estar muy contentos con este vendeburras


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Jun 2018)

Emilio lleva recomendando salir de Audax bastante tiempo.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2018 at 10:23 ----------

A muchísima gente los está haciendo de oro...
Gente atrapada en Bankia,Abengoa... Entre otras.
Ahora después de seguir sus consejos, han recuperado pérdidas y estan ganando mucho dinero.
El tío es un genio


----------



## herodes2 (30 Jun 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Emilio lleva recomendando salir de Audax bastante tiempo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-jun-2018 at 10:23 ----------
> 
> ...



Claro, claro, vendedores de humo versión 2.0 que se aprovechan de la visibilidad de los foros para embaucar a gente que empieza.
Ya me explicarás como se recuperan pérdidas en Abengoa.


----------



## creative (30 Jun 2018)

En bolsa unos ganan y otros pierden pero con lo de ayer todos aquellos que han comprado a mas de 1,2 y las mantienen son los perdedores.
Cuál fue el motivo que expulsaran a Emilio de pcbolsa???

Por esa regla de tres depeche fue un crack por recomendar slr a 0,70 o un cabron cuando recomendó codere.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Jul 2018)

El mercado de momento esta hablando, y desde luego no valora la empresa en los 1,2 que calculó el tasador.

esta mañana a primera hora, ocasion unica para tomar posiciones a largo, o para un intra d escandalo. ya sabemos los terminos 
de la fusion ( posiblemente para enero de 2019) y poco a poco, cuando se normalize la situacion, esto solo tiene un camino. 

poco a poco se aproximará al precio que valdra el grupo una vez integrado. tiene muchos meses para crecer, y esta vez SI 
romperemos maximos sin ninguna incertidumbre, una vez despejada la de la misma fusion.
creo que estos dias aun dará entrada cercana a los 2,10 2,20 ( o eso quiero creer porque yo estoy fuera ahora mismo) 
no pude estar al inicio de la sesion


----------



## herodes2 (2 Jul 2018)

Esto sólo lo mueve uno que es el máximo accionista pero el camino ya está escrito, porfavor que esto no deja de ser una empresucha de tercera.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Jul 2018)

herodes2 dijo:


> Esto sólo lo mueve uno que es el máximo accionista pero el camino ya está escrito, porfavor que esto no deja de ser una empresucha de tercera.



A que te refieres? que camino esta escrito? especifica un poco por favor.


----------



## austral (14 Jul 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> El mercado de momento esta hablando, y desde luego no valora la empresa en los 1,2 que calculó el tasador.
> 
> esta mañana a primera hora, ocasion unica para tomar posiciones a largo, o para un intra d escandalo. ya sabemos los terminos
> de la fusion ( posiblemente para enero de 2019) y poco a poco, cuando se normalize la situacion, esto solo tiene un camino.
> ...



De 2,40€ a 1,88€ (cierre de ayer). No se si se va a 1,20€, pero al menos lleva el camino.

No sigo el valor, no tengo ni idea de él, no estoy dentro, pero las cifras de la fusión son bastantes claras, la empresa vale 1,22€/acción. 
Ojo, luego viene todo el potencial que se le pueda dar que lógicamente será mayor que antes y eso no se como hay que valorarlo.

Repito, no estoy dentro, pero si que es cierto que me gustaría entrar para dejarlas a largo plazo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (14 Jul 2018)

austral dijo:


> De 2,40€ a 1,88€ (cierre de ayer). No se si se va a 1,20€, pero al menos lleva el camino.
> 
> *No sigo el valor, no tengo ni idea de él*, no estoy dentro, pero las cifras de la fusión son bastantes claras, la empresa vale 1,22€/acción.
> Ojo, luego viene todo el potencial que se le pueda dar que lógicamente será mayor que antes y eso no se como hay que valorarlo.
> ...



Para no seguir el valor y no saber nada de el, dices con mucha seguridad que vale ese 1,22. 

te animo a que investigues un poco acerca de empresa, y sobre todo despues de la fusion. esa valoracion del perito en 1,2
solo valora los aerogeneradores. ni proyectos de futuro, ni compras , contratos.. vamos que este tio no tiene ni puta idea
de nada de eso. solo valora lo que dicta su trabajo.

para que te hagas una ligera idea de lo que esta pasando en Audax en estos momentos, los precios actuales, una vez fusionada la empresa
y valorada correctamente por el mercado, seran un puto descojone. te acordaras de este hilo y maldeciras no haber 
entrado cuando haga suelo. aunque para ser sincero, si no respeta ese 1,85 aun puede bajar algo mas. 

todo lo que esta pasando en Audax es para bien. para crecer y ser un grupo muy fuerte con respeco a la competencia 
la cual es casi inexistente ( generan y comercializan ellos solitos) quien hace eso alctualmente?

los que esteis dentro y no hayais podido o querido vender, estaros tranquilos y ni las mireis. ya veras que 
descojone dentro de unos meses. 

yo actualmente estoy fuera, pero con el gatillo preparado en cuanto este lista.
esto no me lo pierdo por nada del mundo. ojito a Audax. no esta muerta no. esta muy viva !!


----------



## austral (16 Jul 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Para no seguir el valor y no saber nada de el, dices con mucha seguridad que vale ese 1,22.
> 
> te animo a que investigues un poco acerca de empresa, y sobre todo despues de la fusion. esa valoracion del perito en 1,2
> solo valora los aerogeneradores. ni proyectos de futuro, ni compras , contratos.. vamos que este tio no tiene ni puta idea
> ...



Hola expepito

Leí ese valoración de 1,22€ en *este enlace*

Simplemente dan esa valoración con datos de la fusión. Acertarán o no, pero todavía no he conseguido encontrar nadie que contradiga esos datos. Y claro, luego ves que hicieron ese análisis el 1 de Julio cuando se supieron los datos de la fusión, cuando la cotización estaba en 2,40€ y días después la ves caer a 1,88€ y parece (ojo, solo digo parece) que se dirige a cotas mas bajas y ...da que pensar. Logicamente, como bien dices, puede ser una valoración muy fria ya que faltaría tener en cuenta los proyectos de futuro....simplemente cogen número de acciones, capitalización y da el número de acciones.

En el análisis pone:

Audax renovables cuenta actualmente con 140.003.778 acciones.
Para la integración con la matriz se emitirán 300.287.276 acciones.
El grupo tendrá un total de 440.291.054 acciones.

El problema reside en que se ha valorado a Audax renovables a 1,2€ para la fusión y a la sociedad absorbida en 1,17€

A 2,4€ la cotización supondría valorar el nuevo grupo en 1056 millones de € o lo que es lo mismo 1,1 veces ventas y 18,52 veces EBITDA, precios difícilmente justificables por valoración.

En cambio la valoración dada para la fusión si parece razonable ,pues supondría valorar el nuevo grupo aproximadamente a 0,55 veces ventas y unas 9,26 veces EBITDA.

A priori el precio debería buscar la zona de 1,22€ (lo dijeron estando en 2,40€), precio que se ajustaría a la valoración conjunta del nuevo grupo, todo lo que sea una compra por encima de dicho precio puede ser arriesgada.


Tambien te digo que en la prensa económica ha salido este finde una entrevista al presidente en la que dice que van a dar dividendo en el 2019, y quizás ya para éste año. Me imagino que hoy se parará la sangria.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Jul 2018)

austral dijo:


> Hola expepito
> 
> Leí ese valoración de 1,22€ en *este enlace*
> 
> ...





El mercado es al final el que le pone precio. es el que dicta sentencia. 
yo creo que esta cerca de tocar suelo. veremos si este rebote de hoy nos dice 
que ya toco suelo, o aun debe bajar mas. pero dudo que la veamos muy por debajo de ese 1,85 

una vez fusionada se va a quedar una empresa muy interesante. es un proyecto muy ambicioso. y a fin de cuentas,
el mercado es lo que mas premia, proyectos serios y solidos de futuro en este tipo de empresas, Bio, Solaria, Audax.. si Elias hace bien su trabajo,
en un futuro Audax deberia valer minimo la mitad que Solaria.

un saludo !!


----------



## jmhiglesias (23 Jul 2018)

...pues hoy espectacular rebote desde los 1,575 que ha llegado a tocar (apertura a 1,640) a los 2,08 de máximo, y en este momento a 1,995 euros (hora 16:05)

Saludos.....


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Jul 2018)

De nuevo tiene el interes de las MF, supongo que mañana deberia corregir por debajo de 2. aunque yo hoy la he visto con mucha mucha fuerza..

madre mia la de bocas que va a cerrar esta jojojoj


----------



## El que te focka (23 Jul 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> De nuevo tiene el interes de las MF, supongo que mañana deberia corregir por debajo de 2. aunque yo hoy la he visto con mucha mucha fuerza..
> 
> madre mia la de bocas que va a cerrar esta jojojoj



¿Volviste a entrar? ¿Y crees que ya ha bajado todo lo que tenía que bajar (al menos por el momento) a resultas de la valoración de la fusión?


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (24 Jul 2018)

Habiendo sobrepasado de esta manera los 2 euros parece poco probable que vuelva a caer, aunque nunca se sabe. Aunque la tengo en el radar y, estuve a punto de poner la orden ayer a primera hora, yo estoy fuera. Suerte a los que estáis dentro.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (24 Jul 2018)

Resistencia muy fuerte en 2,21 la misma que tanto nos costo la ultima vez..
los resultados son esta misma semana. ya cada uno con su operativa. 

yo estoy fuera aun. me pillo fuera estando esta mañana a 2,03 
dudo mucho que vuelva a bajar de los 2 pavos con todo lo que esta pasando y `pasará esta misma semana.


a corto plazo puede pasar cualquier cosa.
a largo plazo.. no hay color. es caballo ganador lo mires por donde lo mires


----------



## El que te focka (24 Jul 2018)

Está la acción muy volátil e impredecible. Hoy, de estar bien verde a pegarse un castañazo gordo. Cierre de hoy 1,88 (8,74% de caída). Veremos a ver los próximos días, sobre todo con los resultados. Yo me mantengo fuera.


----------



## austral (24 Jul 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> Está la acción muy volátil e impredecible. Hoy, de estar bien verde a pegarse un castañazo gordo. Cierre de hoy 1,88 (8,74% de caída). Veremos a ver los próximos días, sobre todo con los resultados. Yo me mantengo fuera.



El precio de la fusion es 1,22€. No digo que se vaya a ese precio, pero un precio por debajo de 1,50 ó 1,60 si que debería visitarlo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (24 Jul 2018)

austral dijo:


> El precio de la fusion es 1,22€. No digo que se vaya a ese precio, pero un precio por debajo de 1,50 ó 1,60 si que debería visitarlo.



Ya estuvo entre 1,5 y 1,6 ehh

a ver que juego se traen los trileros estos..


----------



## casconet (25 Jul 2018)

He puesto orden de compa en 1,24, por si se le ocurre cerrar ese gap del 19/3


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Jul 2018)

casconet dijo:


> He puesto orden de compa en 1,24, por si se le ocurre cerrar ese gap del 19/3



Complicado.


pero como no le tienes que dar de comer a esa orden, bien puesta esta


----------



## jmhiglesias (16 Oct 2018)

casconet dijo:


> He puesto orden de compa en 1,24, por si se le ocurre cerrar ese gap del 19/3



....pues hoy seguro que te ha entrado ha llegado a tocar los 1,07 euros a ver como acaba el dia.......

(me "rio" al escribir a ver como acaba el "dia" )

Saludos alucinados de como esta los pequeñines de la bolsa.....

PD: mercado cerrado, cierre a 1,23 euros.


----------



## jmhiglesias (16 Oct 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> ¿no estás confundiendo Biosearch con Audax? pregunto
> 
> que os liais



...pues si, me he confundido.....lo siento..

Saludos.....

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (17 Oct 2018)

jmhiglesias dijo:


> ....pues hoy seguro que te ha entrado ha llegado a tocar los 1,07 euros a ver como acaba el dia.......
> 
> (me "rio" al escribir a ver como acaba el "dia" )
> 
> ...



Hablamos de Audax. Bio si que hizo esos minimos. y aun la pueden bajar mas..

o quizas respete esos minimos y empezemos la recuperacion.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2018 at 22:26 ----------

Por cierto. 

ojito a Audax una vez fusionada para 2019. se va a quedar una empresa muy chula.


----------



## El que te focka (18 Oct 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Hablamos de Audax. Bio si que hizo esos minimos. y aun la pueden bajar mas..
> 
> o quizas respete esos minimos y empezemos la recuperacion.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver qué pasa con Bio. El martes llegó a 1,07. Creo que ese es un buen precio de entrada. Coño, que hace mes y medio llegó a 1,96. Lo que pasa también es que en estos días el ambiente en general se ha enrarecido y parece que se está anticipando recesión (recesión que puede ser el mad-max, pero esa es otra historia).

Respecto a Audax, ¿volviste a entrar en ella o estás aún a la espera?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Oct 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> Vamos a ver qué pasa con Bio. El martes llegó a 1,07. Creo que ese es un buen precio de entrada. Coño, que hace mes y medio llegó a 1,96. Lo que pasa también es que en estos días el ambiente en general se ha enrarecido y parece que se está anticipando recesión (recesión que puede ser el mad-max, pero esa es otra historia).
> 
> Respecto a Audax, ¿volviste a entrar en ella o estás aún a la espera?



Estoy fuera. cuando se acabe de estabilizar, compraré unas pocas. posiciones cortas desapareciendo de Solaria de 1,5 a 0,6 cuando desaparezcan del todo, seguramente comprare unas Audax. aunque sean 4/5mil acc


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Ene 2019)

Bueno pues parece ser que se esta poniendo la cosa interesante.

realizada la fusion se ha quedado una empresa muy compacta y potente... a un precio de autentica risa.


vamos a ver que niveles ofrece de entrada y salida para unos intras buenos. a estos precios no me interesa,
a ver si sigue un poco mas la correccion, y la mandan de nuevo a 1,4x 1,5x aunque en un principio lo dudo,
nunca se sabe lo que traman los que mueven los jilos...

en Solaria idem de idem. a ver si la suben de una puta vez, o podemos pescar en el entorno de 4,4
( soportazo que no deberia romper) si no pues pescaremos mas bajo aun.

tengo ganas de que suban mis acciones ? SI

pero tambien hay que moverse en todos los escenarios que se presenten.

por lo tanto, y siendo empresones con un futuro extraordinario.

si suben , cojonudo

si bajan , cojonudo ( promedio, o directamente hago intra jugoso)

ala a tomar por el mismisimo culo. presion y estres 0


----------



## Rauxa (11 Ene 2019)

Ayer volví a entrar en Audax. A un precio de 2'35. Y para variar, se van para abajo.
En total este mes ya le he sacado 10k de plus. A ver si ahora no me vuelven a tener 2 meses más ahí parado esperando a ver si suben...


----------



## El que te focka (11 Ene 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ayer volví a entrar en Audax. A un precio de 2'35. Y para variar, se van para abajo.
> En total este mes ya le he sacado 10k de plus. A ver si ahora no me vuelven a tener 2 meses más ahí parado esperando a ver si suben...



A mí esta perra me va a devolver todo lo que me quitó justo tras la Semana Santa pasada, cuando cayó de 3,30 a ¿1,50? (no recuerdo con exactitud). Mira que el otro día estuve tentado de vender en 2,50 durante la primera hora de sesión bursátil, pero bueno... A ver qué hace la semana que viene.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Ene 2019)

El que te focka dijo:


> A mí esta perra me va a devolver todo lo que me quitó justo tras la Semana Santa pasada, cuando cayó de 3,30 a ¿1,50? (no recuerdo con exactitud). Mira que el otro día estuve tentado de vender en 2,50 durante la primera hora de sesión bursátil, pero bueno... A ver qué hace la semana que viene.



YO he tenido la sangre fría de ir entrando y saliendo a cada poco. Sé que tiene largo recorrido (como Solaria), pero en esta iré entrando y saliendo.
Ya me tuvo 2 meses ahí dentro pillado hasta que hice las paces, aguante 2 días y obtuve 6k de plus. Espero que durante la semana que viene pille un 5-10% y pa fuera otra vez.


----------



## Ankou (11 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Bueno pues parece ser que se esta poniendo la cosa interesante.
> 
> realizada la fusion se ha quedado una empresa muy compacta y potente... a un precio de autentica risa.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo esta muy arriba para entrar, yo ando mirando si baja para pillar algún paquete, hoy bajó 3% pero sigue alto..


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Ene 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Ahora mismo esta muy arriba para entrar, yo ando mirando si baja para pillar algún paquete, hoy bajó 3% pero sigue alto..



Hay que ver la semana que viene si 

Bio respeta 1,265 
Solaria 4,4
Audax 1.8 

si cualquiera de las tres rompen esos soportes, si es posible que las manden un poquito mas abajo a las tres, para buscar 
suelo fiable. aunque creo que ni se arrimaran a esos soportes, y el mismo lunes las pueden volver a activar.

estan baratas de cojones las tres, resultados para final febrero. querran jugar un poco mas con ellas y para arriba.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2019 at 20:28 ----------




EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Ahora mismo esta muy arriba para entrar, yo ando mirando si baja para pillar algún paquete, hoy bajó 3% pero sigue alto..



La paciencia es importantisima. ni nos imaginamos los chollos que podemos encontrar si dejamos pasar el tiempo
estando en liquidez

yo tengo Bio y Solaria para muy largo plazo. pero el otro dia vendi las Bio que 
que tenia para corto plazo. compré a 1,06 y vendi a 1.34 9500 acciones

2000 euros libres de impuestos a la saca.

Audax me ha dado muchisima pasta. mucha mucha. y mas que me va a seguir dando 

---------- Post added 11-ene-2019 at 20:35 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Ayer volví a entrar en Audax. A un precio de 2'35. Y para variar, se van para abajo.
> En total este mes ya le he sacado 10k de plus. A ver si ahora no me vuelven a tener 2 meses más ahí parado esperando a ver si suben...



antes de dos meses creo que la veremos rondando los 3. 

la verdad esque si pudiera pillar bastante mas abajo, igual me las quedaba para largo plazo.

mira que las tuvimos por 1,25 1,3 mucho tiempo...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Ene 2019)

Por cierto se rumorea con mucha fuerza que Audax va a tener un chorro de MW anunciados por HR si no para este mismo mes, para febrero. 

algo parecido a lo que ya anuncio Solaria con sus ya 400MW en instalacion.

estamos en autenticas bestias pardas compañero. vamos a disfrutar tambien en este 2019


----------



## austral (16 Ene 2019)

Hay que reconocer, que la mejor opción en las RENOVABLES, es mantener la inversión y no soltar ninguna. En mi caso, reconozco, que lo he hecho al revés, he ido pellizcando y recogiendo beneficios, quizás en estas hay que ser mas paciente.
Hoy también ha salido *otra noticia en Grenergy*, que me parece impresionante y creo que al mercado se le ha pasado al no salir en HR ni en medios españoles.
Menudo año les espera a estas empresas.

Otra noticia que ha salido hoy en Audax, como para estar fuera.

*Audax Renovables cierra un acuerdo de compra de energía solar en Italia*

16-01-2019

Audax Renovables ha formalizado un acuerdo de intenciones con BAS FV Italia para la compraventa de energía a largo plazo (PPA-Power Purchase Agreement) del 100 % de la energía eléctrica que producirán dos plantas solares fotovoltaicas de 10 MW de capacidad cada una durante de 10 años.

BAS FV Italia S.L, sociedad gestionada por el fondo de inversión NGC Partners especializado en el desarrollo y construcción de activos renovables en Europa y América, está completando el desarrollo de estos dos proyectos en la región de Basilicata (sur de Italia) y está previsto que entren en operación comercial a finales del año 2019.

Según ha informado Audax Renovables en un comunicado, en el acuerdo de intenciones las partes han acordado, con carácter vinculante, tanto el precio de compraventa de la energía como el plazo del PPA y las garantías entre las partes.

Queda pendiente de negociación el resto de los términos y condiciones del PPA, que estará sujeto al cierre financiero y a la obtención de los permisos administrativos y medioambientales del proyecto.

En virtud de este acuerdo, Audax Renovables actuará además como representante de las dos instalaciones fotovoltaicas para la gestión de la programación y la venta de energía en el mercado eléctrico italiano.

Con este acuerdo estratégico, Audax Renovables potenciará su crecimiento en el mercado italiano, donde en 2018 ha aumentado sus ventas de energía un 53% con respecto a 2017.

Audax Renovables desembarcó en el mercado italiano en 2014 y cuenta ya con más de 55.000 clientes de suministro de energía en ese país, tanto particulares como empresas.

Audax Renovables es el resultado de la fusión entre la propia Audax Renovables y su matriz, Audax Energía, que ha dado lugar a un grupo energético con una plantilla de más de 500 empleados y una cifra de negocio de más de 1.200 millones de euros y que actualmente opera en ocho países: España, Portugal, Italia, Alemania, Holanda, Francia, Polonia y Panamá.

Audax Renovables cierra un acuerdo de compra de energía solar en Italia


----------



## Rauxa (16 Ene 2019)

Después de volver a entrar la semana pasado a 2'34 en Audax, ya las tengo en positivo. Le saco algo más de 1200 euros.
El ansia mata, pero trataré de tener paciencia. Ya llevo 4 intras en lo que vamos de mes con ella y a ver si soy capaz de aguantar un poco y sacarle un buen %.
PEro claro, una cosa es que vaya subiendo un 1% cada día y otra es que mañana despegue con un +15%...


----------



## austral (16 Ene 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Después de volver a entrar la semana pasado a 2'34 en Audax, ya las tengo en positivo. Le saco algo más de 1200 euros.
> El ansia mata, pero trataré de tener paciencia. Ya llevo 4 intras en lo que vamos de mes con ella y a ver si soy capaz de aguantar un poco y sacarle un buen %.
> PEro claro, una cosa es que vaya subiendo un 1% cada día y otra es que mañana despegue con un +15%...



Cuando se saca un % alto en algún valor, es difícil aguantar.
Ya llevo en este 2019 unas plusvalías de +9.500 euros brutos, de varios valores en los que he estado especulando. Este comienzo de año está siendo propicio, Ebioss, Berkeley, Urbas, etc....pero en cualquier momento se iran para abajo y buff el que se quede pillado.
Hoy he vuelto a entrar en Grenergy, esta vez tendré paciencia, y pasado Agosto veremos como anda, tengo la sensación de que las empresas renovables van a ser el valor refugio este año y aun les queda mucho, mucho, recorrido.
Mantengo mis NEA, mis GSJ, mis NBI Bearings y mis Vertice.

En Audax cometí un error imperdonable, este fin de año rondaba el 1,20€-1,40€, pensé seriamente en comprar, no lo hice, y hala, hoy ha cerrado en 2,47€, era para doblar la inversión.

No todo son aciertos.


----------



## Ankou (16 Ene 2019)

Yo ando algo dubitativo, esto ya ha subido bastante, pero nose hasta donde puede llegar.. personalmente prefiero que el último céntimo que lo lleve otro, así que ya veremos como avanzan las sesiones.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Ene 2019)

austral dijo:


> Cuando se saca un % alto en algún valor, es difícil aguantar.
> Ya llevo en este 2019 unas plusvalías de +9.500 euros brutos, de varios valores en los que he estado especulando. Este comienzo de año está siendo propicio, Ebioss, Berkeley, Urbas, etc....pero en cualquier momento se iran para abajo y buff el que se quede pillado.
> Hoy he vuelto a entrar en Grenergy, esta vez tendré paciencia, y pasado Agosto veremos como anda, tengo la sensación de que las empresas renovables van a ser el valor refugio este año y aun les queda mucho, mucho, recorrido.
> Mantengo mis NEA, mis GSJ, mis NBI Bearings y mis Vertice.
> ...



Es más fácil comprar que vender....

Yo este año llevo 10k de plus y todos ellos gracias a Audax (5 intras)

Compré a 1'65 y vendí a 2
2,13 a 2,21
2,27 a 2,39
2,21 a 2,27
2,22 a 2,26

Y las últimas a 2'34

Si lo miras así, alguien te dirá que ya que las tenías a 1'65 pues aguantas. Pero aguantas hasta cuando? Hasta donde? Si siempre piensas que pueden subir un poco más, no venderás nunca...
Yo, esta jugada de dejarlas a largo lo estoy haciendo con Solaria (desde 2014 a un precio de 0,97). Pero el resto de carteras a sacarle entre 2-5% para ir tocando dinero. Excepto en momentos concretos en valores como ahora mismo Audax que en 5 minutos te la suben un 10% sin enterarte.

Yo me conozco; si mañana se dispara un 10% vendo cagando leches. Y a esperar que retroceda un poco para volver a entrar tal y como he hecho estas últimas 5 veces en lo que llevamos de enero.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Ene 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Después de volver a entrar la semana pasado a 2'34 en Audax, ya las tengo en positivo. Le saco algo más de 1200 euros.
> El ansia mata, pero trataré de tener paciencia. Ya llevo 4 intras en lo que vamos de mes con ella y a ver si soy capaz de aguantar un poco y sacarle un buen %.
> PEro claro, una cosa es que vaya subiendo un 1% cada día y otra es que mañana despegue con un +15%...



No recuerdo en que hilo lo dije, pero compré ayer casi al toque de campana 5000 Audax a 2,125

en un principio este dinero lo tengo unicamente para operar en corto plazo. pero esque Audax en el corto plazo se te planta en 3,3 :XX::XX:

hoy al cierre mostró una fuerza increible. y no te extrañes que mañana mismo testeemos los 2,8...


----------



## Ankou (16 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> No recuerdo en que hilo lo dije, pero compré ayer casi al toque de campana 5000 Audax a 2,125
> 
> en un principio este dinero lo tengo unicamente para operar en corto plazo. pero esque Audax en el corto plazo se te planta en 3,3 :XX::XX:
> 
> hoy al cierre mostró una fuerza increible. y no te extrañes que mañana mismo testeemos los 2,8...



A mi lo que me tira para atrás para entrar con más, es que ya empieza a acercarse a máximos históricos, y puede ser que caiga de golpe.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Ene 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> A mi lo que me tira para atrás para entrar con más, es que ya empieza a acercarse a máximos históricos, y puede ser que caiga de golpe.



A medio/ largo plazo, estas tres van a subir una barbaridad .
Si no te fias por estos niveles, espera corrección. Aunque creo que tendrán micro correcciones para buscar impulso en ciertos soportes, pero correcciones serías como la de octubre, creo que de momento no.
Sobre primavera se empezará a poner caliente la cosa. Creo que.nos queda un buen tramo de subida. A unas más que otras , claro.


----------



## Ankou (16 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> A medio/ largo plazo, estas tres van a subir una barbaridad .
> Si no te fias por estos niveles, espera corrección. Aunque creo que tendrán micro correcciones para buscar impulso en ciertos soportes, pero correcciones serías como la de octubre, creo que de momento no.
> Sobre primavera se empezará a poner caliente la cosa. Creo que.nos queda un buen tramo de subida. A unas más que otras , claro.



Sino aunque sea, me espero a alguna corrección ligera para entrar con más, pero mientras tanto no hay prisa. Ya tengo cierto capital dentro, así que no pierdo las subidas.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Ene 2019)

Pues no he vendido. Ha llegado un momento que han tocado los 2,62 y ahí he tenido tentaciones. Al final han recortado hasta 2,42. Aun le saco un 2,5%.

A ver que pasa mañana...

---------- Post added 17-ene-2019 at 18:40 ----------

Pues no he vendido. Ha llegado un momento que han tocado los 2,62 y ahí he tenido tentaciones. Al final han recortado hasta 2,42. Aun le saco un 2,5%.

A ver que pasa mañana...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (17 Ene 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Pues no he vendido. Ha llegado un momento que han tocado los 2,62 y ahí he tenido tentaciones. Al final han recortado hasta 2,42. Aun le saco un 2,5%.
> 
> A ver que pasa mañana...
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco vendí . Es verdad que estuve fuera, y cuando llegue ya estaba por debajo de 2,5
Mi idea en un principio es venderlas por encima de 3. Pero ya veremos.
Solaria es la que me tiene aburrido. Ya sé que voy a largo. Pero coño que nos regale unas sesiones moviditas


----------



## D´Omen (17 Ene 2019)

Yo vendí, y las Bio Search tb, no llevo mucho en esto y ver tanta euforia alrededor con estas subidas tan fuertes de primeros de años casi sin corrección me dieron congoja y sabiendo que podia recoger ganancia asedurada las solté. 

La verdad que viendo el volumen y el resultado del día podria haber esperado facilmente, fuera lo que fuera puede aguantar donde esta esta semana perfectamente y los 2,60 los ha probado solo una vez, asi que puede volver mañana y Bioseach que lo veia hoy sin volumen y un poco agotado al final tampoco es que se haya quedado muy diferente. 

Sigo en Solaria,


----------



## Ankou (17 Ene 2019)

Yo salí en gran medida de bio y audax, ahora espero que bajen, porque me parece que ya están muy calientes. 
Pongo gráficos, porque aquí nadie pone nada, y así se ve mejor.
Audax 17 de enero 2019






Biosearch 17 de enero 2019


----------



## paulistano (18 Ene 2019)

Son chicharros.... Te pueden subir un 20% y luego bajar un 30% y viceversa.... Un casino vaya que no atienden a análisis técnico en mi opinión


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Ene 2019)

La semana que viene seguramente , se esperan un chorro más de MW en Audax...
Creo que lo tenía que decir...


----------



## Ankou (18 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> La semana que viene seguramente , se esperan un chorro más de MW en Audax...
> Creo que lo tenía que decir...



Nunca se sabe lo que puede pasar... Sigo pensando que esta demasiado caliente.


----------



## D´Omen (18 Ene 2019)

Hombre, si nada raro ocurre la semana por lo que parece la va cerrar bien. Pero hoy ya se ha notado el bajón de volumen respecto al ayer. 

Yo no descartaria unos días de descanso, o un pequeño regreso a cotas algo más bajas antes de que vuelva intentarlo, esta mañana el empujón que ha pretendido hacia los 2,60 esos de ayer se ha quedado en nada muy rápido, cuando ayer parecía un cohete.


----------



## Ankou (18 Ene 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Hombre, si nada raro ocurre la semana por lo que parece la va cerrar bien. Pero hoy ya se ha notado el bajón de volumen respecto al ayer.
> 
> Yo no descartaria unos días de descanso, o un pequeño regreso a cotas algo más bajas antes de que vuelva intentarlo, esta mañana el empujón que ha pretendido hacia los 2,60 esos de ayer se ha quedado en nada muy rápido, cuando ayer parecía un cohete.



Creo que ya está tocando techo.


----------



## D´Omen (18 Ene 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Creo que ya está tocando techo.



Esta plegando si, como cierre más abajo del 1,49 que tiene ahora podria estar anticipando un descansito para el lunes que viene


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Ene 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Esta plegando si, como cierre más abajo del 1,49 que tiene ahora podria estar anticipando un descansito para el lunes que viene



Tanto Audax como Biosearch, lo estan haciendo de fabula.

techo? agotamiento? jajaja ( la microcorreccion la acabamos de pasar)
relajacion de indicadores y consolidando sus niveles pertinentes. 1,5 y 2,4

la semana que viene lo hablamos. ( que igual estoy equivocado) pero lo dudo.

indices recuperando sin levantar la voz.

ibex a por los 10000 y el dow a por los 26000. a partir de ese momento, el cual casi coincidiria con los resultados del ultimo trimestre...

otro apunte muy a tener en cuenta.

ni Audax es la misma empresa que el año pasado, la cual jamas pudo romper esos 3,3 ( siempre con la carga de la fusion) 
por no hablar del porron de nuevos MW que van a llover en las p`roximas semanas...

ni Biosearch es la misma empresa que el año pasado. ( se espera. record de ventas 2018 + deuda practicamente a 0 + Nestlé enseñando la patita en 
este ultimo trimestre.

por no hablar que nada tienen que ver estas subidas con las de antaño.

que quereis ser cautos y o bien no lo veis claro, eso ya es otra historia.

pero estas dos bestias estan condenadas a subir en el corto, medio y largo plazo.


puedo estar equivocado si. pero es lo que yo creo, y asi me ha ido muy bien.

las correcciones gordas para primavera. ahora las quieren subir todo lo que puedan.


----------



## Ankou (18 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Tanto Audax como Biosearch, lo estan haciendo de fabula.
> 
> techo? agotamiento? jajaja ( la microcorreccion la acabamos de pasar)
> relajacion de indicadores y consolidando sus niveles pertinentes. 1,5 y 2,4
> ...



Entrar ahora es para largo plazo o tirar a aprovechar subidas y salir, vamos a corto, pero un perfil como el mío de medio/largo, no tiene especial interés en estos momentos, el riesgo es elevado.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Ene 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Entrar ahora es para largo plazo o tirar a aprovechar subidas y salir, vamos a corto, pero un perfil como el mío de medio/largo, no tiene especial interés en estos momentos, el riesgo es elevado.



Cierto.

esque ahora no hay que entrar. 
la entrada en Bio era en 1 -- 1,06

y en Audax en 1,3

esas eran tus entradas y espero que las aprovecharas. yo desde luego si lo hice


----------



## Rauxa (18 Ene 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Nunca se sabe lo que puede pasar... Sigo pensando que esta demasiado caliente.



Llevo años básicamente siguiendo a Audax (Fersa) y Solaria.

Audax llegó el año pasado a 3, muchos. Casi 4 (julio año pasado). Corrigió hasta 1 y mucho. 
Y ahora vuelven a salir HR y vuelve a subir otra vez. Yo en esta no voy a largo (no tengo la paciencia que sí tengo con Solaria), pero le voy sacando picos.
Ahora estoy a 2,34. Y si le saco otro 5% me salgo y ya volveré a entrar.
Pero no creo que esté caliente. Creo que tiene recorrido para superar el 3 y volver a máximo de 2018. A partir de ahí, puede ser que la vuelvan a tirar, o siga la tendencia ascendente.
Piensa que el sector hace 5 años estaba muerto (audax llevaba años a 0,40-0,70) y no salía de ahí. Se fusiona, empiezan a salir contratos, HR... El potencial es enorme.
O metes una pasta (como yo con Solaria que las tengo desde 2014) y te olvidas de ellas una buen temporada, o vas comprando y vendiendo en cada arreón. Pero yo a día de hoy, no esperaría que de 2'50, la bajen a 1,80.


----------



## Ankou (18 Ene 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Llevo años básicamente siguiendo a Audax (Fersa) y Solaria.
> 
> Audax llegó el año pasado a 3, muchos. Casi 4 (julio año pasado). Corrigió hasta 1 y mucho.
> Y ahora vuelven a salir HR y vuelve a subir otra vez. Yo en esta no voy a largo (no tengo la paciencia que sí tengo con Solaria), pero le voy sacando picos.
> ...



Justo estoy como tu, tengo capital en solaria parado esperando a largo plazo, e iré haciendo entradas y salidas en audax/bio, ya salí de ambas con beneficios del 40%, que veo más que satisfactorios.


----------



## D´Omen (22 Ene 2019)

Parece que aguanta estoicamente, hoy por la tarde mientras rondaba los 2,50, parecia que iniciaba el camino a los 2,35 y hasta ha cerrado en positivo

Qué pensais, acabará hacendo pequeña corrección o acabará asaltando otra vez los 2.60¿?


----------



## paulistano (22 Ene 2019)

Ay quien tuviese respuesta a esa pregunta....


----------



## Fortheface (22 Ene 2019)

*Audax Renovables*

Audax Renovables

Por si sirve de algo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Ene 2019)

Audax está muy muy fuerte.
Hay algo apunto de salir.
Sinceramente no la veo corrigiendo hasta 2.2. Aunque nunca se sabe


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Ene 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Nunca se sabe lo que puede pasar... Sigo pensando que esta demasiado caliente.



Rsi sobre 74. si esta algo sobrecomprada. aunque en la ultima subida rozó los 95...

ya depende de las intenciones que tengan. si esperará a su prima mayor, o la subiran cerca de maximos independientemente de 
lo que haga Solaria.


----------



## Ankou (23 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Rsi sobre 74. si esta algo sobrecomprada. aunque en la ultima subida rozó los 95...
> 
> ya depende de las intenciones que tengan. si esperará a su prima mayor, o la subiran cerca de maximos independientemente de
> lo que haga Solaria.



Solaria sigue subiendo un poco y bajando, pero nada relevante, se mantiene, y Audax no compraré por ahora, porque ya la veo muy arriba, esperaré a corrección, no se cuando ni de que tamaño, pero comprar ahora, si quiero ir al medio plazo es jugar con las cartas en contra, al estar ya caliente, es más, estos días ha moderado mucho su crecimiento, incluso con alguno en (casi) negativo.


----------



## D´Omen (23 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Audax está muy muy fuerte.
> Hay algo apunto de salir.
> Sinceramente no la veo corrigiendo hasta 2.2. Aunque nunca se sabe



Algo debe haber porque ahora mismo no sale ni dios.

Lo de la corrección lleva asomando desde la semana pasada, pero viendo los dos últimos cierres a uno le entran dudas porque se la ve fuerte. Para los que entramos y salimos es momento delicado.


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2019)

En los foros de pcbolsa también hablan de alguna noticia que se va a anunciar....

Ajnque en mi opinión no es otra cosa que calentar el valor.... Si existiese esa noticia ya estaría descontado en el precio. 

Yo sigo desde la barrera. 

Me tienta Solaria.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Ene 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Solaria sigue subiendo un poco y bajando, pero nada relevante, se mantiene, y Audax no compraré por ahora, porque ya la veo muy arriba, esperaré a corrección, no se cuando ni de que tamaño, pero comprar ahora, si quiero ir al medio plazo es jugar con las cartas en contra, al estar ya caliente, es más, estos días ha moderado mucho su crecimiento, incluso con alguno en (casi) negativo.



100% respetable tu operativa.

yo espero vender sobre abril mayo... y ya dejar que se las lleven al infierno de nuevo jijiji
las manos fuertes son las que mandan. e igual que las quieren subir a los cielos, las querran bajar a los infiernos mas adelante.

porque si no no habria negocio por ningun lado.

quizas tengas que esperar unos meses para entrar a precios de descojone. pero ya te digo yo que entraras.... y yo te acompañaré.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2019 at 14:01 ----------




D´Omen dijo:


> Algo debe haber porque ahora mismo no sale ni dios.
> 
> Lo de la corrección lleva asomando desde la semana pasada, pero viendo los dos últimos cierres a uno le entran dudas porque se la ve fuerte. Para los que entramos y salimos es momento delicado.



Vamos a ver... siendo realistas esta claro que ahora no es momento de corregir.

hasta un ciego lo veria. no tiene ningun merito decirlo pues esta clarisimo que a esta la llevan a 3 antes de resultados.

se rumorea que van a anuncia un plan de negocio para los proximos años, y muchos muchos MW para empezar a construir.

lo que no acabo de entender es como Solaria con todo lo que lleva anunciado y en construccion no esta ya por encima de los 8.

a mi me la suda. esas ni las miro. que hagan lo que les de la gana. lo venderé todo, y se que me quedaré con las Solarias para muy largo plazo.


----------



## D´Omen (23 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> 100% respetable tu operativa.
> 
> yo espero vender sobre abril mayo... y ya dejar que se las lleven al infierno de nuevo jijiji
> las manos fuertes son las que mandan. e igual que las quieren subir a los cielos, las querran bajar a los infiernos mas adelante.
> ...



Bueno a ver, cuando hablo de corrección, hablo de que haga un retroceso a los 2,35-40, yo no veo descabellado que haya bastante gente fuera que esta apostando por eso. Lo bueno que aún con el poco movimiento los que están dentro parece que no quieren salir. Veremos.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Ene 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Bueno a ver, cuando hablo de corrección, hablo de que haga un retroceso a los 2,35-40, yo no veo descabellado que haya bastante gente fuera que esta apostando por eso. Lo bueno que aún con el poco movimiento los que están dentro parece que no quieren salir. Veremos.



Muchos estan saliendo de Audax para entrar en Berkeley...

cada uno sabrá su operativa.


----------



## D´Omen (23 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Muchos estan saliendo de Audax para entrar en Berkeley...
> 
> cada uno sabrá su operativa.



Ostia puta, la gente va fuerte::

---------- Post added 23-ene-2019 at 14:59 ----------

Acabo de echarle un vistazo a Berkeley, no habia visto lo estaba haciendo hoy la leche. Mañana todos fuera y otra vez a los 0,2x


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Ene 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Ostia puta, la gente va fuerte::
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ene-2019 at 14:59 ----------
> 
> Acabo de echarle un vistazo a Berkeley, no habia visto lo estaba haciendo hoy la leche. Mañana todos fuera y otra vez a los 0,2x



Mi padre entró en 0,26 el lunes.

despues de este HR puede que se plante en 0,4 aunque no es ni de lejos mi modelo de operativa este tipo de valores.

estuve a punto de decirle que vendiera. pero y si le da por seguir subiendo??
me temo que es mejor que lo decida el mismo.


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Ostia puta, la gente va fuerte::
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ene-2019 at 14:59 ----------
> 
> Acabo de echarle un vistazo a Berkeley, no habia visto lo estaba haciendo hoy la leche. Mañana todos fuera y otra vez a los 0,2x



Como dijo ex pepito feliz es un puto casino lo de esa acción. 

Aunque tiene pinta de mañana seguir subiendo un poco....


----------



## D´Omen (24 Ene 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> Como dijo ex pepito feliz es un puto casino lo de esa acción.
> 
> Aunque tiene pinta de mañana seguir subiendo un poco....



Justo el día que expepito feliz abrió el hilo sobre el tema, me habia pasado antes por casualidad por allí en pc bolsa, lo de usar la palabra ludopatas lo define bastante bien::

Que pasta se puede ganar por supuesto, pero el garito miedo da


----------



## D´Omen (24 Ene 2019)

Bueno, pues ya estan aqui las rebajas.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (24 Ene 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya estan aqui las rebajas.



Ka pasao??? lo dices por Bio??


----------



## D´Omen (24 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Ka pasao??? lo dices por Bio??



, es lo que hace a Audax interesante, ver lo poco que durán estas rebajas. Todos quieren estar dentro.


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2019)

Lo de pcbolsa es de traca.....se han enterado ahora de una noticia publicada a primera hora en Twitter y ya están cachondos con la apertura de mañana.

No se si yo no me doy cuenta o ellos no ven que se ha publicado hoy a mercado abierto a primera hora....se me escapa. 

Me da que ayer subidon....los listos salieron.... Los to tos han comprado más hoy mientras los listos soltaban papel y mañana - 15% abajo. 

Espero equivicarme.... Pero ya he sufrido muchos chicharros y este es otro más. 

Suerte a los que estén dentro.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Ene 2019)

Bueno... llevo avisando varios dias desde la semana pasada de que se esperan un buen puñado de MW. 

para la semana que viene, seguramente martes o miercoles al cierre publiquen el HR...
yo no me siento culpable de nada. lo llevo avisando muchos dias.
quien creyera en mi y me hiciera caso entrando sobre 2,2 2,5 va a ganar mucha pasta.
yo ya mas no puedo decir. Audax esta a puntito de explotar.


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2019)

Se podría decir que tienes información privilegiada.... Esto también lo comentan por pcbolsa.

El riesgo es que si lo saben en pcbolsa también lo saben los tiburones.... Con el riesgo de que esté ya descontado. 

Se ha cumplido lo que comente en Berkeley..... A ver si recupera. 

Saludos


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Ene 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> Se podría decir que tienes información privilegiada.... Esto también lo comentan por pcbolsa.
> 
> El riesgo es que si lo saben en pcbolsa también lo saben los tiburones.... Con el riesgo de que esté ya descontado.
> 
> ...



Cierto. es informacion privilegiada de primera mano.

me lo soplaron anoche a ultima hora. aunque ya se comentaba que estaba apunto de anunciar algo gordo


----------



## El que te focka (25 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Cierto. es informacion privilegiada de primera mano.
> 
> me lo soplaron anoche a ultima hora. aunque ya se comentaba que estaba apunto de anunciar algo gordo



¿A cuánto crees que llegará, Pepito? A corto plazo, quicir. Hay quien dice 3 EUR, otros 3,30 EUR, otros 4 EUR (esto ya me parece un poco una sobrada, pero bueno...). Pasa que si se confirma el HR de la semana que viene, y la acción reacciona bien, se puede juntar con la presentación de resultados, que supongo será a mediados/finales de febrero...


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2019)

De momento ha salido lanzada.... Llevaba unos días que bajaba un poco y enseguida recuperaba.

Creo que la han tenido en calma para que los intradias impacientes saliesen y las manos fuertes acumular..... 

Y ahora petardazo. 

Esperemos suba mucho y os forreis. 

Al que pregunta si lo ve el 3 o 3,30....le debe dar igual.... En cuanto llegue a 3.....stop en 2,93 por ejemplo..... Y ya se garantiza más de un 10% de ganancias desde posiciones actuales.... Y luego pues que siva subiendo y a ir ajustando los stops. 

Casi un 7% subiendo ahora. 


Up up


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Ene 2019)

El que te focka dijo:


> ¿A cuánto crees que llegará, Pepito? A corto plazo, quicir. Hay quien dice 3 EUR, otros 3,30 EUR, otros 4 EUR (esto ya me parece un poco una sobrada, pero bueno...). Pasa que si se confirma el HR de la semana que viene, y la acción reacciona bien, se puede juntar con la presentación de resultados, que supongo será a mediados/finales de febrero...



La pueden llevar por encima de 3 

puede visitar maximos (3,30) perfectamente. lo que haga despues es una incognita.

tienes de estas ?


----------



## El que te focka (25 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> La pueden llevar por encima de 3
> 
> puede visitar maximos (3,30) perfectamente. lo que haga despues es una incognita.
> 
> tienes de estas ?



Jajajaja. Unas cuantas. Si me sale bien la jugada la cantaré por aquí cuando cierre posiciones.


----------



## casconet (25 Ene 2019)

Por AT el objetivo es en 3,3


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Ene 2019)

El que te focka dijo:


> Jajajaja. Unas cuantas. Si me sale bien la jugada la cantaré por aquí cuando cierre posiciones.



Seguramente cuando la cantes tu, yo iré detras jajaj

las Audax en un principio las tengo para corto. y si llega a 3,3 o cercanias, deberia tener una correccion poderosa


----------



## Rauxa (25 Ene 2019)

Yo aun las mantengo. Hoy he estado tentado. Ya le saco casi 4.000 euros de plus.
Creo que si el lunes empiezan con un buen arreón me las saco de encima y hasta la próxima.
Ya le habré sacado 5 picos en Audax en lo que va de mes...

Gran sector


----------



## Max Aub (25 Ene 2019)

Dejad de ganar pasta, so fascistas. Donad un poco a asociaciones LGTBP, Comisariado Gitano y Movimiento contra la Intolerancia que les hace más falta que a vosotros.


----------



## Rauxa (29 Ene 2019)

Audax vendidas a 2,81 a primera hora.
5k de plus. 

No tengo mas paciencia jejeje. 
A ver estos dias recorta un poco y le damos otra mordida. 

Ese mes de enero solo con audax 15k.

Quien no confie en este sector...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Ene 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Audax vendidas a 2,81 a primera hora.
> 5k de plus.
> 
> No tengo mas paciencia jejeje.
> ...



Buena venta, y muy muy buenas plusvalias :Aplauso::Baile:

yo voy a esperar minimo hasta jueves a primera hora...


----------



## Rauxa (29 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Buena venta, y muy muy buenas plusvalias :Aplauso::Baile:
> 
> yo voy a esperar minimo hasta jueves a primera hora...



Es tentador....
Pero llevo más de 1 año y medio cargado con Ampers y no quiero que me pase lo mismo con otra cartera.

Veo que Audax ahora está bastante parada. Tanto puede ser que dé un buen arreón para arriba o como recorte un poco.

A la mínima que pueda vuelvo a entrar, pero me siento más comodo entrando y saliendo de a poco.

PD
Ahora es cuando se disparan un 20% en una hora ::


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Ene 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Es tentador....
> Pero llevo más de 1 año y medio cargado con Ampers y no quiero que me pase lo mismo con otra cartera.
> 
> Veo que Audax ahora está bastante parada. Tanto puede ser que dé un buen arreón para arriba o como recorte un poco.
> ...



Yo creo ( igual estoy equivocado) el movimiento brusco lo tendrá mañana. sobre todo cerca del cierre...


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2019)

Para movimiento brusco el de berkeley....de 15% a cerrar plano.....menuda empapelada....


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Ene 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> Para movimiento brusco el de berkeley....de 15% a cerrar plano.....menuda empapelada....



Ya ves...

le dije a mi padre que las largara a 0,36 que estuvieron esta tarde. el esta convencido de que le van a 
dar via libre a la empresa para empezar a excavar...

si eso pasa la verdad esque el valor se multiplicaria x10 en muy poco tiempo. 
si por el contrario sale alguna noticia denegando la apertura, la empresa valdria poquito por no decir 0 patatero.


----------



## creative (29 Ene 2019)

Colocación acelerada del presidente o ak esa es cuestión 

Y los se Sabadell que se fueron cuando valía 0,4e en fin..


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2019)

creative dijo:


> Colocación acelerada del presidente o ak esa es cuestión
> 
> Y los se Sabadell que se fueron cuando valía 0,4e en fin..



Te refieres a Berkeley? 

La bolsa tiene muchos misterios pero lo de hoy ha sido alguien comprando a manos llenas. 

Se ha llevado por delante todas las posiciones de venta en 20 minutos. 

Y ese alguien no son pececillos. 

Si ha comprado a 0,36 será para animar esto y con esperanzas de vender más caro... No? 

O es posible que haya sido para picar a esos pececillos y que vayan entrando poco a poco subiendo la acción para distribuir? 

No se entendería el bajón de última hora. 

Si alguien da un poco de luz a como operan las manos fuertes con estos chicharros se agradecería. 

Por cierto, hecho relevante en audax. Sin relevancia, eso sí.


----------



## creative (29 Ene 2019)

Hablo de audax


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Ene 2019)

creative dijo:


> Hablo de audax



Que se jodan los del Sabadell. por ladrones de mierda.

si quieren entrar ahora a 2,75, venga que aun llegan para el ultimo impulso :XX:


----------



## paulistano (30 Ene 2019)

Que buena salida hiciste. 

Me acaban de meter un rejón de muerte. 

Tiene pinta que han empapelado y ahora para abajo..... Demasiado ha subido últimamente.... 

Saludos


----------



## Ankou (30 Ene 2019)

Empieza la corrección, o eso parece. 5% abajo audax y bio, una más que la otra.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Ene 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Empieza la corrección, o eso parece. 5% abajo audax y bio, una más que la otra.



Vendidas esta mañana a 2,73 las compradas a 2,12.

no podia estar pendiente y dejé stop, pues la vi algo debil. 3000 a la saca. y orden de compra sobre 2,53 a ver que paza


sigo aprendiendo de mi buen amigo Rauxa. pero aun me queda para pillar su nivelazo


----------



## Rauxa (30 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Vendidas esta mañana a 2,73 las compradas a 2,12.
> 
> no podia estar pendiente y dejé stop, pues la vi algo debil. 3000 a la saca. y orden de compra sobre 2,53 a ver que paza
> 
> ...



Pobre de mi...llevo 1 año y medio con mis Ampers a 0,32 y no hay manera de sacárselas de encima...

Simplemente domino 3-4 valores y cuando les veo oportunidad les meto.

Ahora mismo he vuelto a entrar en audax. 2,70.
He visto como han bajado y parecían estar fuertes e iniciar una ligera subida.
Si entre hoy y mañana aceleran un 3-5%, para fuera otra vez.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Ene 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Pobre de mi...llevo 1 año y medio con mis Ampers a 0,32 y no hay manera de sacárselas de encima...
> 
> Simplemente domino 3-4 valores y cuando les veo oportunidad les meto.
> 
> ...



Nuestra Sole consolidando que da gusto ehh.
Menuda campeona .

Yo esque entrar al precio que vendí en Audax..
Subirá algo seguro. Pero no sé no se


----------



## Rauxa (30 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Nuestra Sole consolidando que da gusto ehh.
> Menuda campeona .
> 
> Yo esque entrar al precio que vendí en Audax..
> Subirá algo seguro. Pero no sé no se



Vamos ahí raspando el céntimo así que entrar un céntimo arriba o abajo significa mucho.
Lo importante es la tendencia y marcarse stops mentales.

Es más facil comprar que vender.
No es fácil vender con un plus de 5% a sabiendas que en el corto y medio plazo puede subir un 20 o 30%.

Pero ya sabemos todos que las subidas no son eternas ni lineales. Si baja como hoy un 5% y la mantienen y luego recupera un 3%, para mi es señas de fortaleza. Al menos a corto plazo.
Con esto, para mi, suficiente como para esperar un pequeño arreón mañana o la semana que viene.

See and wait.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Ene 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Vamos ahí raspando el céntimo así que entrar un céntimo arriba o abajo significa mucho.
> Lo importante es la tendencia y marcarse stops mentales.
> 
> Es más facil comprar que vender.
> ...



En teoría hoy o mañana HR en Audax.

A ver si me da opción de entrar mañana sobre 2,62 2.63
Pero ya te digo yo que ni de coña


----------



## Rauxa (30 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> En teoría hoy o mañana HR en Audax.
> 
> A ver si me da opción de entrar mañana sobre 2,62 2.63
> Pero ya te digo yo que ni de coña



Sí, vas comentando lo del HR....a ver si aparece ya y tiene un buen arreón :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (30 Ene 2019)

Me parece que el HR son los padres.

En pcbolsa también lo están esperando.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Ene 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> Me parece que el HR son los padres.
> 
> En pcbolsa también lo están esperando.



El HR va a salir. de hecho parte de ese HR ya esta descontado en la cotizacion. en muy pocas sesiones lo publicaran. 

a ver si la bajan unos centimillos y me reengancho. que me tiró el puto stop.


----------



## Ankou (30 Ene 2019)

Yo ahora mismo no me reengancho, o podría quedarme parado durante mucho tiempo hasta la próxima subida.


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> El HR va a salir. de hecho parte de ese HR ya esta descontado en la cotizacion. en muy pocas sesiones lo publicaran.
> 
> a ver si la bajan unos centimillos y me reengancho. que me tiró el puto stop.



Te refieres a la carta publicada y firmada hace poco por Elías?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (31 Ene 2019)

Te refieres a esto?

El Parque Eólico de Santiago do Cacem, que Elecnor construirá bajo la modalidad llave en mano,
tendrá una potencia instalada de 68 megavatios (MW) y una producción estimada de 240 gigavatios hora
(GWh) al año. El proyecto cuenta con un 70 %
de Elecnor, y la española Audax Renovables, que tiene un 30 %.

ademas de esta se esperan muchos muchos mas MW. esto ya se sabia.

---------- Post added 31-ene-2019 at 18:41 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Te refieres a la carta publicada y firmada hace poco por Elías?



Esque no se a cual te refieres. la tienes por ahi??


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Te refieres a esto?
> 
> El Parque Eólico de Santiago do Cacem, que Elecnor construirá bajo la modalidad llave en mano,
> tendrá una potencia instalada de 68 megavatios (MW) y una producción estimada de 240 gigavatios hora
> ...



La vi por pcbolsa..... Se refería a esta noticia.... La cual dice que en un mes, es decir ahora, formalizada la fusión de las dos enoresas



Audax Renovables aprobará en un mes la fusión con su matriz | EXPANSION

No he encontrado la carta en sí... La pusieron en pcbolsa hace unos dias


----------



## ex pepito feliz (31 Ene 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> La vi por pcbolsa..... Se refería a esta noticia.... La cual dice que en un mes, es decir ahora, formalizada la fusión de las dos enoresas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hombre. eso ya esta mas que aprobado, y la fusion efectuada con exito. solo a falta de que el buen Elias
suelte ese 9% de acciones para que tenga mas free float en circulacion.

si por el fuera, no soltaria ni una el jodio :XX:

aqui estamos hablando de un vendaval de MW que se esperan en breve.
esto que está saliendo estos dias son migajas


----------



## creative (2 Feb 2019)

Yo creo que más que soltar lo inteligente seria un ak con una colocación acelerada


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2019)

Hecho relevante que me da no ayudará en nada a la cotizacion.... Ya que se conocía la noticia desde primera hora de la mañana.

Asi que igual hay batacazo por eso del rumor y la noticia.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (5 Feb 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> Hecho relevante que me da no ayudará en nada a la cotizacion.... Ya que se conocía la noticia desde primera hora de la mañana.
> 
> Asi que igual hay batacazo por eso del rumor y la noticia.



Se esperaban bastantes mas mw. pero llegaran en breve intervalo de tiempo.

faltan mas de 600mw por PPA


----------



## Aitian (6 Feb 2019)

Sabeis que le pasa a Audax en estas dos sesiones? está planisima, ni para un lado ni para otro, y mira que es raro. Es por la noticia esa de los MW? o hay algo que me he perdido?


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2019)

Aitian dijo:


> Sabeis que le pasa a Audax en estas dos sesiones? está planisima, ni para un lado ni para otro, y mira que es raro. Es por la noticia esa de los MW? o hay algo que me he perdido?



pues que estarán distribuyendo como cabrones........me da a mi que en breve a 2,40 la vemos....


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Feb 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> pues que estarán distribuyendo como cabrones........me da a mi que en breve a 2,40 la vemos....



Audax a subido una barbaridad desde minimos.

pero dudo mucho que la manden tan bajo.

*como mucho podria visitar de nuevo 2,62 2,63 * no creo que la tiren mas. aunque nunca se sabe...


Y ni eso... esta muy fuerte. entra mucha compra a partir de 2,67

Todo lo que cae en 2,67 lo recogen las MF


----------



## D´Omen (6 Feb 2019)

Audax ya hecho tres veces lo mismo cada subidita que ha pegado, la diferencia es que cada vez esa subidita es menos pronunciada y lo que viene despues antes de la siguiente es una secuencia mas plana, y en todas esas secuencias tiene un momento donde se queda sin volumen, baja, parece que va a corregir hacia abajo y entonces empiezan a entrar compras. Esta vez esta ocurriendo a 2,67, en la anterior ocasion creo recordar que fueron los 2,48.

No se, evidentemente no va estar subiendo eternamente


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2019)

No es mala entrada ahora para buscar un 5%.... Con un stop ajustadito..de lo contrario pintaría mal... A ver que tal abre mañana


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2019)

Pues se confirma la empapelada que hubo entre 2,70 y 2,74

Cayendo de lo lindo hoy....


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Feb 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues se confirma la empapelada que hubo entre 2,70 y 2,74
> 
> Cayendo de lo lindo hoy....



Aprovechasteis para comprar unas pocas mas??

yo si.

3800 a 2,51 

esta tarde los que soltaran acojonados a mercado, y perdiendo una pasta.. se van acordar el final de (LA NIEBLA) la pelicula


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Aprovechasteis para comprar unas pocas mas??
> 
> yo si.
> 
> ...



yo estoy desde la barrera.

temas de estrés y tal y centrarme en el curro.

aunque no descarto meter un buen pepino a bankia con stop holgado....aunque no sé yo qué será más chicharro de las dos:ouch:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Feb 2019)

Esta tarde se espera HR
Ojito ...


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Esta tarde se espera HR
> Ojito ...



Ya lo tiene usted..... Veremos si impulsa la cotizacion o es que hoy se ha descontado y mañana a caer otra vez.

Si esto se sabía en los foros.... Los peces gordos lo sabían seguro. 

Y la caída de hoy..... 

Lo del HR de Solaria y para abajo..... 

Ejem.... Puto casino manipulado. 

Suerte mañana


----------



## Rauxa (7 Feb 2019)

Subir un 20% en unas sesiones y luego corregir un 5%, entra desntro de lo previsto. Lleva meses haciendo esto y el horizonte es que vaya subiendo.
Yo las compré la semana pasada por última vez a 2'70, y estoy la mar de tranquilo.
Tardaré 1 día o 1 semana en venderlas con sus pluses, pero no podemos esperar que la subida sea lineal y sin correcciones


----------



## D´Omen (7 Feb 2019)

A mi últimamente con Solaria y Audax cada vez me queda mas claro que los hr ya llegan mas que descontados al momento de publicación.

Pero vamos que Audax hoy la vuelto hacer, ayer volumen seco, mucho run run con lo de la fase de distribución, la gente se empieza a acojonar, llega el pánico vendedor y al final se marca un cierre en 2,60. 

Bueno, a ver manana que termina haciendo.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2019 at 19:57 ----------

Vale, y ahora veo que después de la mañanita de panico vendedor hay hr para manana publicado...


----------



## Rauxa (7 Feb 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> A mi últimamente con Solaria y Audax cada vez me queda mas claro que los hr ya llegan mas que descontados al momento de publicación.
> 
> Pero vamos que Audax hoy la vuelto hacer, ayer volumen seco, mucho run run con lo de la fase de distribución, la gente se empieza a acojonar, llega el pánico vendedor y al final se marca un cierre en 2,60.
> 
> ...



no hay que fijarse mucho en el tema HR.
El sector renovable hace 10 años apenas existía y ahora las expectativas son enormes. De la nada, aquí han empezado a salir empresas, a crear empleo....
Entre medias irán saliendo HR como estos últimos. O como el de Solaria con Repsol. 
Esto no es como otra empresa de otro sector que a lo mejor saca 1 HR al año. Aquí irán saliendo paulatinamente. Y el valor irá subiendo con sus correcciones. Pero no esperemos que el día del HR pegue el subidón pq no tiene porqué ser así.


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2019)

en pcbolsa ya están con que si la última vez que se dio un HR parecido subió un 30%....se pueden llevar un palo guapo mañana........


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Feb 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> en pcbolsa ya están con que si la última vez que se dio un HR parecido subió un 30%....se pueden llevar un palo guapo mañana........



Cierto es y ademas yo mismo pegue el HR en este mismo jilo 

Cox Energy y Audax cierran el mayor PPA fotovoltaico del mundo de 660 MW en España y Portugal

a 50.000 el PPA año ( y se van a juntar con 1350 muy muy pronto) estos tios van a facturar una bestialidad. 
y minimo 60kilos de beneficio al año.

los mercados estan fatal, y el panorama actual ni te cuento. pero como siempre digo, los mercados acaban
descontandolo todo. y cuando tanto Audax como Solaria empiecen a enseñar los dientes, mas de uno se va arrepentir de no estar dentro.


----------



## estanflacion (8 Feb 2019)

Hay que comprar en las bajadas


----------



## Ankou (8 Feb 2019)

estanflacion dijo:


> Hay que comprar en las bajadas



Esto que parece tan simple, hay gente que no le da la cabeza para entenderlo, estoy harto de leer, compra esto, *mira como sube*, si dijeran tiene tendencias alcistas aún, pero no no, *mira como sube*.


----------



## D´Omen (8 Feb 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> en pcbolsa ya están con que si la última vez que se dio un HR parecido subió un 30%....se pueden llevar un palo guapo mañana........



Si, hay de todo, pero yo he leído esta manana cosas parecidas. Con el IBEX en 8900, Audax subiendo un 3%, con un volumen mas que interesante y todavía a alguno le parece poco.


----------



## creative (16 Feb 2019)

Cada día que pasa Elias pierde la oportunidad de hacer una ak, yo creo que se está equivocando y repsol, cepsa y holaluz le van a coger la delantera.


----------



## paulistano (16 Feb 2019)

Lo que les faltaba a los de audax..... Una ak..... Para ir a tapar el famoso gap de 1,80...jeje


----------



## creative (16 Feb 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo que les faltaba a los de audax..... Una ak..... Para ir a tapar el famoso gap de 1,80...jeje



Elias quiere colocar parte de su 90% desconozco si sera vía ak o colocación
Creo que la segunda opción sería el mayor se los errores.

Pd no soy accionista y es lo que veo desde fuera


----------



## paulistano (16 Feb 2019)

creative dijo:


> Elias quiere colocar parte de su 90% desconozco si sera vía ak o colocación
> Creo que la segunda opción sería el mayor se los errores.
> 
> Pd no soy accionista y es lo que veo desde fuera



La entrada de un fondo de inversion o institucional Le daría credibilidad a la acción....la percepción de un himbersoh medio como yo es que es un chicharro.


----------



## creative (16 Feb 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> La entrada de un fondo de inversion o institucional Le daría credibilidad a la acción....la percepción de un himbersoh medio como yo es que es un chicharro.



Correcto. solaria también era chicharro hasta que hizo la ak


----------



## D´Omen (16 Feb 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo que les faltaba a los de audax..... Una ak..... Para ir a tapar el famoso gap de 1,80...jeje



Esta semana más de uno habrá tenido pesadillas con el gap ese


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Feb 2019)

confio en verla esta misma semana recuperando esos 2,6 aunque si me pidieran consejo, casi que podria decir que aun la veo retrocediendo algo mas hasta 2,2x SI LOS MERCADOS NO ACOMPAÑAN. aun con la vela diaria que dejó el viernes. 
si acompañan los mercados con la misma fuerza del viernes, podrian dar por finalizada la correccion.

en todo caso, el que quiera entrar, caña puesta en 2,3 2,2 y los mas valientes, atentos si marca figura de vuelta para subirse al carrer. 
porque una vez empiece a subir, de esta nos llevan a los 3

Audax una vez fusionada no necesita ninguna AK lo ultimo que quiere Elias son mas acciones que no esten en su cajon xD 
ya se queria quedar con el 100% de los 300m acciones de audax energia. le tuvieron que parar los pies, y la cnmv exigirle que soltara el 10% 
unos 30m 

la empresa puede crecer de sobra con los mimbres que tiene. eso es lo que pienso yo.


----------



## creative (16 Feb 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> confio en verla esta misma semana recuperando esos 2,6 aunque si me pidieran consejo, casi que podria decir que aun la veo retrocediendo algo mas hasta 2,2x SI LOS MERCADOS NO ACOMPAÑAN. aun con la vela diaria que dejó el viernes.
> si acompañan los mercados con la misma fuerza del viernes, podrian dar por finalizada la correccion.
> 
> en todo caso, el que quiera entrar, caña puesta en 2,3 2,2 y los mas valientes, atentos si marca figura de vuelta para subirse al carrer.
> ...



Si eres accionista te interesa más que elias saque papel vía ak que colocando su papel.

Los mercados acompañan mira las eléctricas casi en máximos


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Feb 2019)

creative dijo:


> Si eres accionista te interesa más que elias saque papel vía ak que colocando su papel.
> 
> Los mercados acompañan mira las eléctricas casi en máximos



Pero con AK hay dilucion !! 

a la larga cuando se enfrenten a proyectos de embergadura para generar ellos MW si que la haran. pero en el corto medio plazo no me consta.
a largo plazo desde luego que es vital para crecer


----------



## Ankou (17 Feb 2019)

Al fin se pone a bajar, parecía que no quería, habrá que ver hasta donde llega.


----------



## paulistano (17 Feb 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Al fin se pone a bajar, parecía que no quería, habrá que ver hasta donde llega.



Hombre, lleva bajando dos semanas.... De 2,8 a 2,3... un 20% de corrección.... Veremos si los tiburones han tenido suficiente o que.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (17 Feb 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> Hombre, lleva bajando dos semanas.... De 2,8 a 2,3... un 20% de corrección.... Veremos si los tiburones han tenido suficiente o que.



Mañana lo sabremos.

preparad la caña, cojones !!!!


----------



## Ankou (1 Mar 2019)

Esto no acaba de caer.. así no hay quien entre.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (1 Mar 2019)

Caña puesta en 2,37 los mas miedosos. aunque ya aviso que estos precios con vistas a las proximas dos semanas son muy muy interesantes.

dicho queda.


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2019)

Ufff como esta el patio y vaya cierres más feos....


----------



## Ankou (6 Mar 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> Ufff como esta el patio y vaya cierres más feos....



Veamos hasta donde baja, se abren apuestas.


----------



## willock (7 Mar 2019)

2,16 primera parada, si baja de ahí, siguiente a a 1,8


----------



## D´Omen (7 Mar 2019)

Bueno pues esta tarde ha debido de pasar algo. Desde esta mañana que Solaria tocó los 4,9 comenzó a dar mejores señales, e incluso se veía cierta desvinculación con Audax que ha seguido renqueando. Hasta aquí todo dentro de lo normal. Ni siquiera despejaba dudas de seguir bajando.

Pero el cierre de ambas da que pensar. Pasando por alto el 5% de Solaria, lo llamativo el volumen que ambas han dejado en la ultima media hora después del día mierdoso que andaban haciendo.

Alguna opinión rumor sobre el tema¿?


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2019)

Pues no se.... Fpero hubo mucha distribución en Solaria en los 5,30/5,50.....una bajada al 4,90 es más de un 10%de bajada o pérdida y eso los himbersoreh de a pie es difícil que lo aguanten así que muchos han vendido..... 

Y más con lo que colgó un tan Emilio duran en su foro....es una especie de guru en su foro este hombre... Y dijo que quien no aguantase la presión vendiese una parte.... Y por lo que leo en su foro más de uno vendió en los alrededores de 5.....igual mañana se tiran de los pelos. 

Los que han comprado no son particulares. 

A ver si sale algún hr o algo..... No es normal la pasta que han metido en media hora... 


Y audax sale del small ibex..... Veremos como se lo toma el mercado.


----------



## casconet (7 Mar 2019)

Cómo se puede saber si compran particulares o instituciones? 


paulistano dijo:


> Pues no se.... Fpero hubo mucha distribución en Solaria en los 5,30/5,50.....una bajada al 4,90 es más de un 10%de bajada o pérdida y eso los himbersoreh de a pie es difícil que lo aguanten así que muchos han vendido.....
> 
> Y más con lo que colgó un tan Emilio duran en su foro....es una especie de guru en su foro este hombre... Y dijo que quien no aguantase la presión vendiese una parte.... Y por lo que leo en su foro más de uno vendió en los alrededores de 5.....igual mañana se tiran de los pelos.
> 
> ...


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2019)

casconet dijo:


> Cómo se puede saber si compran particulares o instituciones?



Hay gente que lo comenta en foros.... Que si entran manos fuertes.... Que si mercado de bloques.... No se la verdad, pero a veces ponen gráficos con indicadores. 

Lo que comento es por lo leído en pcbolsa y en el foro de Emilio duran. 

Y por la experiencia de que mucho minorista vende en pánico.... Como hemos estado en la mañana de hoy.


----------



## D´Omen (7 Mar 2019)

estos días de posts-resultados en solaria, al menos en pcbolsa, se ha notado mucho la bajada de ánimos del personal, que ha correspondido con lo que habia hoy con el toque a los 4,90€ de esta mañana. Ambiente que ha contrastado con el de hace un par de semanas cuando tocó los 4,92 dos veces que era más cohetero por cierto. Aquella vez, y ya no digamos la del otro día que se bajó a los 5 del tirón, caía más a plomo y sin piedad, llevéndose muchos stops por delante para luego subir, lo que me lleva a pensar que ya hoy no quedaban tantos dentro. De hecho lo previsible era pasar los 4.90, cosa que no ha hecho, aún. Y luego ese aumento de volumen repentino de última hora en 30 minutos es raro que sea de minoristas desconfiados.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Mar 2019)

Atentos mañana. Audax dejó una vela interesante en el ultimo tramo de sesion. algo estan tramando, y creo que mañana vamos a tener subida buena en Solaria y Audax. 

esperemos que empiezen a calentar tambien a Bio, que ya le toca...


----------



## Rauxa (7 Mar 2019)

Cambio sorpresa en el Ibex Small: Audax sale del índice y entra la vasca Solarpack


----------



## Ankou (7 Mar 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Cambio sorpresa en el Ibex Small: Audax sale del índice y entra la vasca Solarpack



Solarpack como se ve para el medio/largo plazo? Los valores que acaban de salir no me dan mucha confianza la verdad.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Mar 2019)

Hasta que no descuente el mercado la NO subida de tipos de interes, vamos a estar asi.

el caso esque es curioso que las empresas que necesiten financiacion deberian estar subiendo y dando palmas con las orejas. sobre todo las que estan creciendo como son Audax y Solaria, que los prestamos para nuevos proyectos les va a salir mas barato.

pero asi estan las cosas a dia de hoy. la semana que viene espero que frenen las caidas los indices


----------



## paulistano (8 Mar 2019)

El subidon de ayer de Solaria ha quedado en un bluff... No entiendo nada

Marditoh ejpeculadoreh


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Mar 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> El subidon de ayer de Solaria ha quedado en un bluff... No entiendo nada
> 
> Marditoh ejpeculadoreh



Me temo que vamos a tener una semanita muy jodida.

espero no estar en lo cierto.


----------



## no_me_consta (11 Mar 2019)

—6%

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## D´Omen (11 Mar 2019)

Para mi lo preocupante no es Audax en sí, al final por fundamentales llegado un punto debiera aguantar, el problema es el IBEX. Si termina por irse al guano, por mucho que ciertas empresas del continuo vayan bien y no bajen tanto o tenga futuro se pondrán a un precio en consonancia con el resto del mercado.


----------



## Ankou (11 Mar 2019)

-7,56


----------



## D´Omen (11 Mar 2019)

Cierre en 2,13€, estampida y volumen alto


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2019)

En cambio Solaria muestra cierta solidez aguantando el 4,90.....ha tocado ahí varias veces estos días y ahí está... En 5,10....como Le de por subir y Le acompañe audax puede haber una buena fiesta de aquí a final de semana.... Estas en 3 días tontos se ponen un 15% arriba


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> En cambio Solaria muestra cierta solidez aguantando el 4,90.....ha tocado ahí varias veces estos días y ahí está... En 5,10....como Le de por subir y Le acompañe audax puede haber una buena fiesta de aquí a final de semana.... Estas en 3 días tontos se ponen un 15% arriba



Eso Si.... Como Le de por bajar sálvese quien pueda


----------



## creative (11 Mar 2019)

Elias tiene la pelota en el tejado , tiene el 90 % de audax


----------



## D´Omen (11 Mar 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso Si.... Como Le de por bajar sálvese quien pueda



En verdad en esas estaba hoy Audax tb con los 2,06 que se iba ya a por el famoso GAP. La diferencia que es la primera vez que los toca


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Mar 2019)

En cuanto acaben de vender los fondos indexados ( afectados por la salida de Audax del indice  SMALL CAP ), Audax va a subir mucho.
yo recomiendo precaucion a ver que pasa con el Brexit, porque quizas esten esperando para soltar lo que les quede ante una nueva negativa en la votacion, y posterior incertidumbre en los mercados. ( mañana y sobre todo jueves dia clave...)
quizas ya esten practicamente todos fuera. estos tios ya sabian de la exclusion de Audax, y seguramente estan soltando lastre desde 2,8. de una forma u otra, antes del viernes tienen que estar todos fuera.


el otro escenario esque todos los fondos ya esten fuera, y empecemos a ver movimientos fuertes al alza despues de respetar ese soporte 2,06, en ese caso, el que esté fuera y se lo piense mucho, va a tener que comprar mas caro, entre que se piensa en entrar o no.
pero ya digo que todo esto depende sobre todo del jueves. pues mañana el parlamento rechazará un Brexit duro.

cuando nos quitemos el lastre de los fondos, y sobre todo la incertidumbre del puto Brexit, esto va a subir mucho.


----------



## Ankou (14 Mar 2019)

Hoy hubo subida de 3,30% en Audax y 3,09% de biosearch, habrá acabado el período bajista? Coletazo y hasta abajo sin frenos?


----------



## paulistano (15 Mar 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Hoy hubo subida de 3,30% en Audax y 3,09% de biosearch, habrá acabado el período bajista? Coletazo y hasta abajo sin frenos?



Mosquea que Solaria cerró medio plano tirando a rojo.... A ver si no la van a querer tirar..... Veremos.


----------



## AdrianL (15 Mar 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Que dices ??
> 
> el limpiabotas de Rockefeller, sabia latin :XX:



Sólo es una forma de hablar,tienes toda la razón, ya supongo que sabía bastante, motivo por el cual estaba donde estaba.
Y yo, nunca tendría un limpiabotas, mi ética es alta para con lo de arriba así como con lo de abajo.

Un saludo.


----------



## paulistano (16 Mar 2019)

Uff que mal pintan..... Me da que Udax a 1,8 y Solaria a 4,40 del tirón


----------



## Max Aub (16 Mar 2019)

Audax y y Solaria no dejan de ser chicharros. Hay una del IBEX que lo está petando y es Acciona, una de las mayores solares del mundo .Por técnico y fuundamentales se puede ir a los más de 100, y encima con buen dividendo.


----------



## creative (16 Mar 2019)

Max Aub dijo:


> Audax y y Solaria no dejan de ser chicharros. Hay una del IBEX que lo está petando y es Acciona, una de las mayores solares del mundo .Por técnico y fuundamentales se puede ir a los más de 100, y encima con buen dividendo.



Solaria no es ningún chicharro cotiza un 15% por debajo de la ak.

Acciona tiene pendiente contabilizar las pérdidas de nordex y luego esta lo de las aguas contra la generalitat.

Luego con estas disputas legales pasan cosas como en ence


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Mar 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> Uff que mal pintan..... Me da que Udax a 1,8 y Solaria a 4,40 del tirón



Recuerda que eso es lo que quieren que pensemos precisamente.

que las empresas se van para abajo. en unos meses vendrán las sorpresas, y nos acordaremos de esta conversacion.


----------



## Ankou (16 Mar 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Recuerda que eso es lo que quieren que pensemos precisamente.
> 
> que las empresas se van para abajo. en unos meses vendrán las sorpresas, y nos acordaremos de esta conversacion.



Sorpresas buenas o malas.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Mar 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Sorpresas buenas o malas.



Por supuesto buenas


----------



## Rauxa (19 Mar 2019)

Otro HR.

Ojo cuidao que esta, mañana se dispara su buen 1% y nos deja a todos fuera 

Audax Renovables firma un PPA con el gigante chino Trina Solar que instalará 300 MW de fotovoltaica en España


----------



## paulistano (19 Mar 2019)

Esperemos lo acoja bien el mercado.... Y Le diga Solaria, claro... Jaja.... Según gráfico.... Así a ojo.... O rebota ya o pinta mal.... No os digo que esta noticia no sea punto de inflexión y siga con la tendencia alcista que venía marcando los últimos meses... Ojalá


----------



## Ankou (19 Mar 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Otro HR.
> 
> Ojo cuidao que esta, mañana se dispara su buen 1% y nos deja a todos fuera
> 
> Audax Renovables firma un PPA con el gigante chino Trina Solar que instalará 300 MW de fotovoltaica en España



Nose si es por todo el dia currando o que, pero no he entendido el mensaje.. 1% y luego para arriba, o 1% y para abajo?

Ando lento...


----------



## Rauxa (19 Mar 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Nose si es por todo el dia currando o que, pero no he entendido el mensaje.. 1% y luego para arriba, o 1% y para abajo?
> 
> Ando lento...



Es una ironía. Lleva semanas sacando buenos HR, pero la bicha no se dispara.
Pero si lo miras con perspectiva, en octubre estaba a 1'6 y subió hasta los 2,80, así que es un buen % de subida.
Y de 2'80 a 2'10, es una buena bajada cuando entremedias ha sacado varios HR. En alguno de estos dará un buen subidón. A saber si mañana u otro día...

Yo en la última me entrampé a 2'70 y ya llevo 6 semanas ahí sin moverme. A ver si esta es la buena.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Mar 2019)

Tenemos AK a la vista.

imprescindible para seguir creciendo la empresa. y ya de paso cumplir con el free float requerido por la cnmv. ahora falta saber el precio de la AK y lo mas importante, la duracion. el compromiso de los inversores institucionales con la empresa. pero conociendo a Elias, creo que va a ser bastante mas largo que el de Solaria. que fueron 6 meses.

de momento a ver si mañana surje efecto el magnifico HR.

José Elías: "Es imposible hacer un parque fotovoltaico en Catalunya"


----------



## Ankou (19 Mar 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Es una ironía. Lleva semanas sacando buenos HR, pero la bicha no se dispara.
> Pero si lo miras con perspectiva, en octubre estaba a 1'6 y subió hasta los 2,80, así que es un buen % de subida.
> Y de 2'80 a 2'10, es una buena bajada cuando entremedias ha sacado varios HR. En alguno de estos dará un buen subidón. A saber si mañana u otro día...
> 
> Yo en la última me entrampé a 2'70 y ya llevo 6 semanas ahí sin moverme. A ver si esta es la buena.



Perdón, lo lei de manera literal, ando considerablemente espeso... Yo también miro cada dia y no veo que llegue a caer de manera fuerte, ni tampoco subir, este sube y baja casi que es peor...


----------



## unvistazo.com (19 Mar 2019)

Se va a 1.30, es un valor recalentado, que volvera donde tiene que estar


----------



## Ankou (20 Mar 2019)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> Se va a 1.30, es un valor recalentado, que volvera donde tiene que estar



Esperemos que si lo hace sea rápido, y vuelva a subir.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Mar 2019)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> Se va a 1.30, es un valor recalentado, que volvera donde tiene que estar



que gracioso. me encanta cuando el personal argumenta sus respuestas tan seriamente jajajaja

tu esperalas a 1.3 y cuando lleguen a tu precio, nos avisas y compramos todos xD


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Mar 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Por supuesto buenas



Bueno... ahora con la AK entiendo que habrá algo de dilucion. pero todo pasa.


----------



## Ankou (20 Mar 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Bueno... ahora con la AK entiendo que habrá algo de dilucion. pero todo pasa.



Yo pillé unas pocas, por si acaso... Aunque ando al caso de posibles movimientos bruscos.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Mar 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Yo pillé unas pocas, por si acaso... Aunque ando al caso de posibles movimientos bruscos.



Quizás te podrías haber esperado un poco. Pero bueno , ya estás dentro . Aprieta el culo


----------



## Ankou (20 Mar 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Quizás te podrías haber esperado un poco. Pero bueno , ya estás dentro . Aprieta el culo



No tengo prisa.


----------



## no_me_consta (21 Mar 2019)

...........






Enviado desde mi HUAWEI G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Mar 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> No tengo prisa.




Solo os puedo decir una cosa en estos tragicos momentos.

agarraros los cojones que vienen curvas !!! 

fuera bromas... hasta que Audax no finalice su AK ni ella ni su prima hermana Solaria subirán. no se lo que pasará en las siguientes semanas, pero mejor estar mentalizados para lo peor. a corto plazo nos pueden trolear, pero a medio largo plazo no hay color.
antes de que acabe el verano vamos a estar muy arriba. el que no necesite el dinero, que ni las mire.


----------



## Ankou (21 Mar 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Solo os puedo decir una cosa en estos tragicos momentos.
> 
> agarraros los cojones que vienen curvas !!!
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que yo hice, poner un poco en cada una y ya, lo grande aún no lo toco, porque muchos días no puedo ni mirar. Aunque ahora que el brexit anda mal, quizá caen rápido.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Mar 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Eso es lo que yo hice, poner un poco en cada una y ya, lo grande aún no lo toco, porque muchos días no puedo ni mirar. Aunque ahora que el brexit anda mal, quizá caen rápido.



La AK deberia ser inminente. la semana que viene, incluso principio de semana. si te fijas, no la han dejado bajar ni subir. la tienen en este nivel esperando la AK la cual será con descuento. pero dudo que sea a menos de 1,8 1,9 una vez asimiladas las nuevas acciones, todo para arriba. Bio, Solaria y Audax. maximo 1 mes le doy para empezar a ver brotes verdes. mientras tanto, pues vamos a seguir cayendo como unos campeones. por lo menos solaria y bio. pero por lo que a mi respecta, no hay de que preocuparse.


----------



## Ankou (22 Mar 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> La AK deberia ser inminente. la semana que viene, incluso principio de semana. si te fijas, no la han dejado bajar ni subir. la tienen en este nivel esperando la AK la cual será con descuento. pero dudo que sea a menos de 1,8 1,9 una vez asimiladas las nuevas acciones, todo para arriba. Bio, Solaria y Audax. maximo 1 mes le doy para empezar a ver brotes verdes. mientras tanto, pues vamos a seguir cayendo como unos campeones. por lo menos solaria y bio. pero por lo que a mi respecta, no hay de que preocuparse.



Ahora mismo tengo las pocas de audax y bio en rojo, menos de mil en total, vamos que "perdidas" mínimas, aparte como de cortoplacista tengo lo mismo que de elefante, no me preocupa, y ahora solaria también ha pegado bajada fuerte, habrá que ver si el brexit ( o no) le afecta.


----------



## Ankou (26 Mar 2019)

Hoy tímida subida, lleva días que parece que no quiere caer. Bio idem.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (26 Mar 2019)

Una pregunta, ¿por qué veis correlación entre Bio y Audax? Entiendo cierta correlación por ser sectores "nuevos" pero no veo mucha más. 
Yo de momento también tengo Bio en rojo y me planteo promediar (no creo que vuelva a estar por debajo de 1,2) o entrar en Audax (¿la espero a 1,8?).


----------



## Ankou (26 Mar 2019)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿por qué veis correlación entre Bio y Audax? Entiendo cierta correlación por ser sectores "nuevos" pero no veo mucha más.
> Yo de momento también tengo Bio en rojo y me planteo promediar (no creo que vuelva a estar por debajo de 1,2) o entrar en Audax (¿la espero a 1,8?).



Por lo general, solaria, audax y bio suelen ir más o menos parejas. Aunque esto es bastante elucubración, puede ser mera coincidencia por tendencia del mercado (en general).


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Mar 2019)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿por qué veis correlación entre Bio y Audax? Entiendo cierta correlación por ser sectores "nuevos" pero no veo mucha más.
> Yo de momento también tengo Bio en rojo y me planteo promediar (no creo que vuelva a estar por debajo de 1,2) o entrar en Audax (¿la espero a 1,8?).



Mismas agencias buscando buena rentabilidad. si te fijas en sus graficos son identicos. las tres suben en bloque y bajan en bloque. excepto en alguna ocasion como ahora Solaria que se desmarca un poco de sus dos primas. pero creo que solo es un reflejo. Audax tiene pendiente una AK, y solaria y bio la van a esperar. estamos ante los Xavi, Iniesta y Messi del mercado Español. recuerda que las unicas empresas del mercado español que te puedes hacer millonario son Audax, Solaria y Biosearch. porque? una fusion muy poderosa de buenos fundamentales + un proyeccion de futuro descomunal, con crecimiento exponencial en los proximos años.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Mar 2019)

Cuando a Bio le entre de lleno el efecto Nestlé , a Solaria los 500mw que estan de camino y a Audax los casi 2000 PPA para muy largo plazo, vamos a ver nuevos maximos impensables hasta ahora por la mayoria de todos nosotros


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Mar 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Mismas agencias buscando buena rentabilidad. si te fijas en sus graficos son identicos. las tres suben en bloque y bajan en bloque. excepto en alguna ocasion como ahora Solaria que se desmarca un poco de sus dos primas. pero creo que solo es un reflejo. Audax tiene pendiente una AK, y solaria y bio la van a esperar. estamos ante los Xavi, Iniesta y Messi del mercado Español. recuerda que las unicas empresas del mercado español que te puedes hacer millonario son Audax, Solaria y Biosearch. porque? una fusion muy poderosa de buenos fundamentales + un proyeccion de futuro descomunal, con crecimiento exponencial en los proximos años.




Fijate bien. como dice Angel, si quitamos los nombres de las empresas, no sabrias cual es cual


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Mar 2019)

Sorprendente reaccion del mercado al HR.

una vez lo aprueben en la junta de final de abril, a ejecutarla.

las AK nunca son buenas para el pequeño accionista a corto plazo. pero en este caso en concreto es vital para reducir deuda y por otra parte poder hacer frente a los proyectos de presente y futuro y *nuevas operaciones corporativas*. ya tendran ojeada alguna comercializadora??

y me da que la semana que viene la van a subir. hoy viernes un cierre que no se esperaba nadie, pero asi es esto de raro


Ponemos en su conocimiento que, tal y como se anunció mediante hecho relevante de 27 de marzo de 2019 con número de registro 276456, el Consejo de Administración de la Sociedad, en su sesión de 25 de marzo de 2019, ha acordado proponer a la Junta General de Accionistas la autorización al Consejo de Administración para acordar la ampliación del capital social en los términos y con los límites de los artículos 297.1.b) y 506 de la Ley de Sociedades de Capital, en una o varias veces, en un importe máximo igual a la mitad del capital existente en el momento de la autorización y dentro del plazo de 5 años desde la fecha del acuerdo de la Junta General, así como para excluir, en su caso, el derecho de suscripción preferente hasta un límite del 20% del capital social en el momento de la delegación (la “Autorización”). A este respecto, se pone en conocimiento del mercado que la Sociedad está analizando la posibilidad de llevar a cabo una o varias ampliaciones en los términos indicados en la Autorización al objeto de procurar un free-float razonable y preservar su estrategia de crecimiento, tanto en base a futuros desarrollos en el negocio de la generación como a posibles nuevas operaciones corporativas


----------



## Ankou (29 Mar 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Sorprendente reaccion del mercado al HR.
> 
> una vez lo aprueben en la junta de final de abril, a ejecutarla.
> 
> ...



Tienes el documento íntegro?


----------



## creative (30 Mar 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Sorprendente reaccion del mercado al HR.
> 
> una vez lo aprueben en la junta de final de abril, a ejecutarla.
> 
> ...



Veremos a que precio es la ampliación acelerada y cuanto dinero consiguen


----------



## no_me_consta (2 Abr 2019)

....






Enviado desde mi HUAWEI G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ankou (3 Abr 2019)

Vuelve a subir.. esto es un desmadre, ni cae del todo, ni sube del todo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (5 Abr 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Tienes el documento íntegro?



Ese es todo el HR


http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/ResultadoBusquedaHR.aspx?nif=A62338827&division=1

No dice mucho mas


----------



## Max Aub (5 Abr 2019)

Max Aub dijo:


> Audax y y Solaria no dejan de ser chicharros. Hay una del IBEX que lo está petando y es Acciona, una de las mayores solares del mundo .Por técnico y fuundamentales se puede ir a los más de 100, y encima con buen dividendo.



Me autocito porque di en el clavo con Acciona, cotizando camino de los 110,actualmente es la mejor compañia de energia solar a nivel mundial y con jugoso dividendo. Una joya dentro del basurero del IBEX.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (5 Abr 2019)

Max Aub dijo:


> Me autocito porque di en el clavo con Acciona, cotizando camino de los 110,actualmente es la mejor compañia de energia solar a nivel mundial y con jugoso dividendo. Una joya dentro del basurero del IBEX.




sin duda un empreson si señor.


Aunque diria que sobre todo destaca en Eólica


----------



## Ankou (6 Abr 2019)

Al final cuando salen más acciones de Audax al público? Finales de abril?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Abr 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Al final cuando salen más acciones de Audax al público? Finales de abril?



Dicen que tienen un margen de 5 años para hacer una o mas AK. osea que vamos a ver la junta del 29, y a ver que dicen, pero creo que este mismo Abril haran una para empezar a cumplir con ese free float necesario


----------



## aventurero artritico (7 Abr 2019)

está en soporte


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Abr 2019)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> está en soporte



No va a bajar 

puede que esta misma semana nos de una alegria. aunque insisto en que hasta final de abril no sabremos que planes tiene Elias.
los fondos estan locos por posicionarse sobre estos precios...


----------



## no_me_consta (29 Abr 2019)

'...'






Enviado desde mi HUAWEI G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rauxa (29 Abr 2019)

20% uuuuuppppp


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Abr 2019)

la AK la hará Elias mas adelante, y ni que decir que la anunciará a un precio muy muy superior. con descuento en 2,50 
por lo tanto no me extrañaria verla antes de que acabe Mayo por encima de 3.

esto no me lo estoy inventando, ni son suposiciones mias. un compañero de pcbolsa acudió a la junta, y la cosa pinta muy bien. si os pasais podreis leerlo. el forero en cuestion es *ecoworker* . y dice cosas muy muy interesantes...

saludos y mi enhorabuena a los que como yo aguantasteis la tormenta


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Abr 2019)

*ecoworker*


Os explico brevemente lo más significativo que ha compartido con nosotros : El free float superior al actual ( 9,27% ) tras la fusión NO es obligatorio y sí recomendable, p.e. para volver a incluirse a Audax en el índice de small caps, lo que la permitiría ser objeto de inversión por determinados fondos que operan en empresas allí incluídas...


... y piensa generarlo vía AK, sin acudir ; No nos ha concretado plazos ni porcentajes de acciones, aunque sí que para nada tiene necesidad de fijar un precio muy barato, aunque sí con descuento respecto al precio de mercado en el momento de lanzarla...

Elías nos ha dicho que, en principio, tiene previsto excluir el derecho de suscripción preferente del resto de accionistas, y dirigir la o las AK a inversores institucionales, aunque según esta descripción de términos del correspondiente punto de la AK, siempre y cuando no excedan de 61.640.000 € aprox.

Respecto a la Junta, he tomado algunas notas al vuelo que he valorado como interesantes :
- Sólo generarán energía renovable si les sale más barata que comprarla ( p.e. PPA )
- Siempre buscan PPA de nuevas instalaciones
- También buscan posibilidad de financiar Parques para venderlos y tener PPA asociados sobre ellos.
- El apalancamiento financiero fue de 69 mill. en 2018, con rebaja de 9 mill. respecto 2017
- NO PREVEEN REPARTO DE DIVIDENDOS EN 2019, por alguna pérdida pendiente de compensar de ejercicios anteriores ( Elías en petit comité nos dijo después que en 2020 a poco que se pueda, habrá dividendo, prácticamente nos lo ha cantado... ) ...

... - Audax es la 1ª comercializadora independiente en Pymes de España ( excluyendo a las grandes : Endesa, Iberdrola, Unión Fenosa y Viesgo )
- Tiene una sólida capacidad financiera, reconocida por la certificación Investment Grade BBB- ( fundamental para lograr grandes contratos )
- Hay varias operaciones de PPA en marcha, aparte de las ya publicadas, aunque ninguna de la entidad de la Cox Energy o la de Allianz
- Se proponen cubrir dos terceras partes de la energía suministrada con PPA, en parte con la construcción y desarrollo de rotación de activos ( lo que ya mencioné de construir plantas y venderlas con PPA asociados )
- QUIEREN MULTIPLICAR POR 2 O 3 EL TAMAÑO DE LA EMPRESA EN UN PLAZO DE 2 O 3 AÑOS, potenciando a tope su crecimiento


*SKUN*

La info que tengo es que nunca se hará por debajo de 2€... pero tengo claro que se la llevarán a máximos de 2017 para hacerla por los 2,5€ número que le gusta mucho al presidente jeje... como me lo paso... y dando zascas por los foros


----------



## El que te focka (29 Jul 2019)

Resubo el hilo, que llevaba tiempo parado.

Qué feo camina la perrita, ¿no? Llevaba ya unos meses goteando a la baja y se decía que de 2 Eur no bajaría. También quién decía que iba a tapar un gap que había sobre 1,80. Y hoy se ha llevado casi toda la jornada muy plana, coqueteando a ratos con el verde. Pero voy a ver el cierre y me encuentro con que ha caído cerca del 5%, hasta 1,74.

Menos mal que la Sole parece que ya se desacopló de las otras dos primas del Trío Calavera, que anda que Bio también... tiene tela...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Jul 2019)

El que te focka dijo:


> Resubo el hilo, que llevaba tiempo parado.
> 
> Qué feo camina la perrita, ¿no? Llevaba ya unos meses goteando a la baja y se decía que de 2 Eur no bajaría. También quién decía que iba a tapar un gap que había sobre 1,80. Y hoy se ha llevado casi toda la jornada muy plana, coqueteando a ratos con el verde. Pero voy a ver el cierre y me encuentro con que ha caído cerca del 5%, hasta 1,74.
> 
> Menos mal que la Sole parece que ya se desacopló de las otras dos primas del Trío Calavera, que anda que Bio también... tiene tela...



Esperemos que en estos mismos momentos se esté tratando el tema del free float. ya me da igual al precio que suelte las acciones, y visto lo visto no me extrañaría en absoluto que fuera en el rango 1,50 1,60. aunque tambien hay quien piensa que de 1,70 no la dejaran caer, siendo este el precio de colocacion. NPI 
pero desde luego Elias se esta cubriendo de gloria. 
yo ya de perdios al rio. no esque no venda, esque directamente ni miro.
y pensar que Audax fue mi mejor inversion en 2018...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (1 Ago 2019)

Esto nos esta haciendo subir hoy. se desprende de ciertos activos anticuados ( sueltan lastre) y reducen deuda.


Audax vende su participación directa de dos de sus filiales españolas


----------



## skipyy (16 Sep 2019)

Le ha venido bien el asunto de los drones y el petroleo.


----------



## D´Omen (16 Sep 2019)

skipyy dijo:


> Le ha venido bien el asunto de los drones y el petroleo.



Ha entrado mucha pasta al final. A ver si es que van a anunciar algo próximamente.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Sep 2019)

Los resultados són pronto no?


----------



## skipyy (16 Sep 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Los resultados són pronto no?



Según he leído, el 30


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (16 Sep 2019)

Hace tiempo estuve tentado de comprar algo pero me echo para atras el hecho de que algo mas del 90% de las acciones estan en manos de una persona.

De ahi a subirlas o bajarlas como le salga de la polla es lo mismo. Ahora saldra alguien a decir que como las demas, y vale, es verdad que lo manipulan todo, pero en este caso es exagerao.

Y audax en realidad es comercializadora de gas y electrizidad y generadora en una minima parte.

Audax. Estudio Base - José Manuel Durba - Claves de Inversión


----------



## D´Omen (17 Sep 2019)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Hace tiempo estuve tentado de comprar algo pero me echo para atras el hecho de que algo mas del 90% de las acciones estan en manos de una persona.
> 
> De ahi a subirlas o bajarlas como le salga de la polla es lo mismo. Ahora saldra alguien a decir que como las demas, y vale, es verdad que lo manipulan todo, pero en este caso es exagerao.
> 
> ...



De hecho yo al menos achaco el bajonazo del precio de la acción en los últimos tiempos a eso. La empresa ha dado buenos resultados y los va seguir donde al menos en el corto plazo.

Había por ahí una ak pendiente de la que no se termina de saber nada más un buen puñado de acciones que el dueño debe soltar por mandato de CNMV. Con ese panorama se ha espantado mucha gente.

De momento a ver si pasa y cierra por encima del 1'80€ en condiciones y en dos semanas a ver qué pasa.


----------



## Sukarrieta (23 Sep 2019)

Resultados positivos. 
Empezó con ímpetu alcista, pero sigue por debajo de la cotizacion de hace medio año...
y lejos de Solaria...


----------



## halconx (23 Sep 2019)

Bolsa española=basura


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Sep 2019)

Resultados muy buenos. y cuando entren en juego los PPA, Audax va a ser un espectaculo.
eso si, a medio largo plazo. 50k el mw al año 

cuantos ppa tenian firmados??' jojojo


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Nov 2019)

Aguantó muy bien el chaparron.

lo que indica que sigue estando muy infravalorada, y segundo y mas importante ... se espera ese fuerte crecimiento que indica SEVILLA2014.
el 3T va a ser muy bueno... pero el fin de cierre del ejercicio 2019 van a haber sorpresas. los beneficios se van a disparar para todo 2019




a pasar buen fin de semana ,


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Nov 2019)

Noticias de José Elías | Estrategias de Inversión

La entrevista del presi. 

aqui lo detalla todo

que buena pinta !!!


----------



## creative (9 Nov 2019)

Cuantos clientes gana audax este 2019? Que margen existe como comercializadora? Cuando va a hacer la ak ?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (9 Nov 2019)

creative dijo:


> Cuantos clientes gana audax este 2019? Que margen existe como comercializadora? Cuando va a hacer la ak ?



Te has leido la entrevista? 

ahi despejan varias de tus dudas.

la comercializacion acaparará 2/3 del negocio. la AK de momento no se hará. será mas adelante, para 2020 y a un precio bastante mas elevado.
la de los clientes no lo se.


----------



## creative (9 Nov 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Te has leido la entrevista?
> 
> ahi despejan varias de tus dudas.
> 
> ...



Si me lo he leído pero si quiere aumentar clientes deberá reducir márgenes 
Muchos actores en este negocio cada día más y holaluz sale a cotizar


----------



## D´Omen (9 Nov 2019)

creative dijo:


> Si me lo he leído pero si quiere aumentar clientes deberá reducir márgenes
> Muchos actores en este negocio cada día más y holaluz sale a cotizar



Yo por lo que he entendido los márgenes los reduce mayoritariamente gracias a los PPAs y luego por otra parte invirtiendo un menor porcentaje en parques fotovoltaicos que les permite sacar mejor provecho que los eólicos. De ahí que hayan anunciado más desinversiones en eólica.


----------



## creative (9 Nov 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Yo por lo que he entendido los márgenes los reduce mayoritariamente gracias a los PPAs y luego por otra parte invirtiendo un menor porcentaje en parques fotovoltaicos que les permite sacar mejor provecho que los eólicos. De ahí que hayan anunciado más desinversiones en eólica.



Y que tontos deben ser endesa, naturgy e iberdrola por seguir construyendo parques en vez de firma los ppas.


----------



## D´Omen (9 Nov 2019)

creative dijo:


> Y que tontos deben ser endesa, naturgy e iberdrola por seguir construyendo parques en vez de firma los ppas.



Tiene su gracia lo que comentas, los de Audax justamente el ejemplo que ponen en la entrevista grabada (no se si sale en la escrita) es que si quieres competir con la estrategia de Ferrari con un coche Marussia seguramente llegues el último.

La realidad es que las tres que citas se están inflando a firmar PPAs sí, pero en el otro sentido, al fin y al cabo son monstruos en tamaño en comparación con Audax que pueden permitirse los grandes costes de construir y tener plantas para venderle un ppa a un tercero.

En Audax por su tamaño más reducido han de competir de la forma contraria, porque si lo hicieran como hacen esas otras seguramente acabarían crujidos.

Pero bueno, que como bien dices hay muchos actores y van a ver ostias los próximos años. La estrategia de Audax esta ahí expuesta, ya cada uno que valore

Iberdrola ya lleva firmados PPAs de renovables por 1.500 MW en todo el mundo

Se aviva el boom de las renovables en España

Endesa conectará 35 MW eólicos del PPA con BBVA fin 2019


----------



## ex pepito feliz (10 Nov 2019)

No os olvidéis que Audax tiene el título de campeona del mundo en PPA.
La semana que viene o la otra vendrán mas...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Nov 2019)

Bueno pues cierre en maximos , cerrando por encima de 2.

2,05 +10,29% 

resultados supuestamente el viernes. pero estos cuando son muy buenos, los publican un poco antes.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Nov 2019)

En tanto que salgan los resultados y se configure el nuevo gobierno, esto debería tener un buen ciclo alcista. Recordemos que no hace mucho estaba a 3'40 aprox. Le metieron una buena correción y ahí está...


----------



## D´Omen (12 Nov 2019)

Lo de el disparo ha sido un poco efímero. Pero bueno me quedo con ha mantenido y el volumen ha sido espectacular.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Nov 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Lo de el disparo ha sido un poco efímero. Pero bueno me quedo con ha mantenido y el volumen ha sido espectacular.



La tumbó el mercado. a esta y a unas cuantas mas...

para estos hdp cualquier excusa es buena baja crear panico. mira Ercros, San Jose... panico en los bancos que contagian todo el mercado.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Nov 2019)

De lo que no tengo ni P. idea es de lo que nos vamos a encontrar mañana...


----------



## D´Omen (12 Nov 2019)

Si, si lo que esta claro que estas cosas son oportunidades para los especuladores de sacar pasta rápida.


----------



## D´Omen (13 Nov 2019)

Dede de haber habido gente que ha hecho millonadas entre ayer y hoy. Pinta bien para mañana.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Nov 2019)

A lo mejor mañana se cumple lo de "compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia" y tenemos una pequeña corrección. Pero la tendencia es muy alcista.
Es un sector ganador y toda la UE gira entorno a las renovables y más con la aparición de Greta Majareta y que hay que ser políticamente correcto.
Además, nos han "regalado" para el mes que viene la Cumbre del Clima, donde estaremos 15 días que escucharemos los parabienes de las renovables. 
Ya hay rumores de fusiones y cuando los fondos empiecen a tener en cuenta a estas empresas y cuando alguna saque la cabeza al Ibex35, empezaremos a hablar de burbuja. Y para cuando llegue a ese punto, esto ya habrá subido mucho.


----------



## D´Omen (14 Nov 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> A lo mejor mañana se cumple lo de "compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia" y tenemos una pequeña corrección. Pero la tendencia es muy alcista.
> Es un sector ganador y toda la UE gira entorno a las renovables y más con la aparición de Greta Majareta y que hay que ser políticamente correcto.
> Además, nos han "regalado" para el mes que viene la Cumbre del Clima, donde estaremos 15 días que escucharemos los parabienes de las renovables.
> Ya hay rumores de fusiones y cuando los fondos empiecen a tener en cuenta a estas empresas y cuando alguna saque la cabeza al Ibex35, empezaremos a hablar de burbuja. Y para cuando llegue a ese punto, esto ya habrá subido mucho.



No sería porque no nos lo ha hecho veces. De todas formas algo me dice que a Audax le espera un buen fin de año, al menos para recuperar lo perdido, hemos partido desde muy abajo. 

La que parece que ha frenado un poco de cara a resultados que en mi opinión debieran estar más que descontados es Solaria, no digo que vaya a dejar de subir, pero se ha puesto hace cuatro días en máximos.

https://www.cnmv.es/portal/verDoc.axd?t={d2872e82-1bb1-43c1-a17e-6aca07e69dd4}

Pérdidas y Ganancias Consolidada 

3T2019 3T2018 Var. (%) 

Ingresos de las operaciones 783.053 711.114 10,1 
Margen bruto 98.425 73.933 33,1 
EBITDA 58.213 33.940 71,5 
EBIT 37.711 15.510 n.a. 
Resultado Neto 18.513 1.963 n.a.


----------



## Hastur (19 Nov 2019)

A ver almas candidas......

Esto es un chicharro con mucha volatilidad y podreis hacer euros con sus subidas y sus bajadas.

Si lo que quereis entender su modelo de negocio podeis escuchar la ultima conferencia de inversores. Os sugiero ademas que investigueis el pasado de estos gestores que tienen.

No quiero marearos en detalles pero la estrategia es esta:

Los PPA se pueden valorar marcandolos contra la curva a 15 años, o se pueden valorar año a año. Audax hace lo segundo y como la curva a corto plazo esta a 50 y ellos lo hacen a 40 pues se apuntan 10 de beneficio este año. Obviamente dentro de 10 años sera al reves...pero a ver si adivinais quien va a estar alli para comerse el pufo ?? Vosotros ??

Van a dar alto beneficio a corto pero tienen una losa a 20 años brutal , imposible de trasladar a los clientes. Firman PPA porque son agresivos en precio porque para ellos todo es beneficio a corto. Los promotores les da igual el offtaker si el banco traga con el y se van con el que les paga mas.

La subasta de Portugal les pone 10 euros en perdidas con sus primeras operaciones que encima presumen de no cubrir.....de locos.

Cuando tu mismo eres tu propio Risk Manager, cuando tu mismo te haces tu propia forward curve de precios, cuando tu mismo haces tu propio mark to model....esto ya paso en el pasado. Os recuerdo que el precio en California solar se ha ido a cero, luego si eso pasa estos tios tienen que pagarle al productor 40€ por MW y cobran cero.....cuanto mas leo de este hilo mas ganas de seguir me entran

Compran solar porque es mas acusado este efecto, dicen que si bajase (ellos por supuesto dicen que va a subir el precio al contrario que las subastas y el mercado) dicen que pueden comprar mas y promediar.... unos genios.

Y no sigo.......pelotazo de libro. Intentar no ser los ultimos.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Nov 2019)

Sobre comprada ?
Que corriga un poco mañana, y jueves y viernes a subir


----------



## creative (22 Nov 2019)

El jefe ha vuelto a vender acciones


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Nov 2019)

creative dijo:


> El jefe ha vuelto a vender acciones



Pero hablas de la venta del otro dia? de unas 113.000acciones el 14 y 15 de noviembre?
no me consta otra venta.
en breve explicará el tema de la AK. para decir que no se hara de momento. y explicará que va a pasar con ese free float requerido.
yo apuesto por un fondo interno, o directamente con institucionales.

en el momento que anuncien el free float, Audax de va directa a los 4

quien querra estar fuera para entonces...?


----------



## creative (23 Nov 2019)

El día 21 comunico otra venta a mercado


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Nov 2019)

creative dijo:


> El día 21 comunico otra venta a mercado



No lo encuentro. 
puedes poner enlace?


----------



## Rauxa (23 Nov 2019)

El Gobierno garantiza más dinero a los inversores que renuncien a los arbitrajes en renovables

Decretazo del Gobierno en funciones: el consumidor retribuirá con un 7,4% anual a las empresas de renovables hasta 2031

Si la patronal está contenta, yo más.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Nov 2019)

Si esto es cierto, es una mega excelente noticia:
Audax Renovables repartirá dividendos tras un récord de beneficios hasta septiembre


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Nov 2019)

Ojito con estos tios porque la van a liar muy muy parda.

en el foro Audax ( pcbolsa) lo han puesto todo bien detallado.

solo puedo decir que esos 320mw fotovoltaicos no van a ser lo ultimos... de hecho, esos 320 son una miseria para lo que esta por venir........................


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 Dic 2019)

Por supuesto .
Pero ya te digo que la nueva filiar de Audax va a ser muy muy sonada...
Hay ciertos datos que no se pueden publicar en pcbolsa ni por los foros, pero acuérdate de lo que te estoy diciendo.
Esos 320mw no van a ser los últimos


----------



## Me_opongo (4 Dic 2019)

Hola.
Yo me fío muchísimo de lo que dicen los foreros, y me va muy bien.

Estoy convencido de que entre tantas opiniones diversas, a poco que te fijes relumbra la verdad casi absoluta.

Con Audax yo no lo ví claro, ni lo veo. Siento decirlo, y me he mordido los labios mucho para no decir nada al respecto. 

Reconozco que mi inexperiencia y mis emociones pesan demasiado, pero fué ver el vídeo de los dos jefazos de Audax, y me saltaron todas las alarmas a lo bestia.
Mi cerebro me gritaba: ojo!!!, vendehumos trileros al mando, ni con un palo!.

Mi impresión, demasiado subjetiva lo sé, es que si Audax va bien, va a ser más por las subvenciones de lo verde, el inflamiento de todo lo que se pinte de verde, etc, etc.
Y por los recibos infladísimos que las eléctricas nos colocan a todos mes a mes, con el apoyo de los gobernantes. 

Creo que si el mejor capital humano que tiene Audax es ese, hay pozo negro y guano garantizado. Lo sentí visceralmente al ver ese vídeo. 
Ahora observaré si mis percepciones subjetivas valen de algo, o mejor me limito a lo científico y me olvido de las emociones. 

Espero equivocarme, que los que habéis invertido tengáis buenos rendimientos, y porque significaría que el buen ojo clínico de Sevilla2004 sigue certero.

Suerte!. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hurdlerate (11 Dic 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> El Gobierno garantiza más dinero a los inversores que renuncien a los arbitrajes en renovables
> 
> Decretazo del Gobierno en funciones: el consumidor retribuirá con un 7,4% anual a las empresas de renovables hasta 2031
> 
> Si la patronal está contenta, yo más.



Esto es para los antiguos.. pero no es malo


----------



## Hurdlerate (11 Dic 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Hola.
> Yo me fío muchísimo de lo que dicen los foreros, y me va muy bien.
> 
> Estoy convencido de que entre tantas opiniones diversas, a poco que te fijes relumbra la verdad casi absoluta.
> ...



No hay subvenciones.

Este tipo de plantas son commodities.. no hay valor añadido.

Audax y los demás triunfarán si el parque de generación renovable crece a ritmo medio y los precios de mercado se mantienen parecidos a los de ahora 

Todos se hundirán si crece rápido la oferta disponible y se hunde el precio 

No hay más cera que la que arde


----------



## creative (12 Dic 2019)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> No hay subvenciones.
> 
> Este tipo de plantas son commodities.. no hay valor añadido.
> 
> ...



Coño al final dices algo razonable, me alegro.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Ene 2020)

A falta de media hora subimos un 12%-13%.

A ver si va a sr verdad que este gobierno de rojos apoya a las renovables


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Ene 2020)

Menuda pasada ehh 
y parece muy muy fuerte. si rompemos resistencia nos vamos directos a 2,80


----------



## creative (18 Ene 2020)

Vendidas 7 millones de acciones a 1,85e.. No sentará bien la noticia el lunes cuando cotiza a 2,40


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Ene 2020)

creative dijo:


> Vendidas 7 millones de acciones a 1,85e.. No sentará bien la noticia el lunes cuando cotiza a 2,40



Fueron 5 millones de acciones, y el viernes cerró a 2,30

alguien que sepa algo sobre el tema, como va el colocar acciones estando el precio mas arriba? siendo tan solo 5 millones.
algunos compañeros me dicen que no deberia notarse demasiado en la cotización.


----------



## creative (18 Ene 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Fueron 5 millones de acciones, y el viernes cerró a 2,30
> 
> alguien que sepa algo sobre el tema, como va el colocar acciones estando el precio mas arriba? siendo tan solo 5 millones.
> algunos compañeros me dicen que no deberia notarse demasiado en la cotización.



Registro cnmv mira el último movimiento de Elias publicado ayer 16 es un precio pactado entre dos partes a un precio.


----------



## creative (18 Ene 2020)

creative dijo:


> Registro cnmv mira el último movimiento de Elias publicado ayer 16 es un precio pactado entre dos partes a un precio.



En pcbolsa están acojonados


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Ene 2020)

creative dijo:


> Registro cnmv mira el último movimiento de Elias publicado ayer 16 es un precio pactado entre dos partes a un precio.



Ya. Pero


creative dijo:


> Vendidas 7 millones de acciones a 1,85e.. No sentará bien la noticia el lunes cuando cotiza a 2,40



Joder pues tienes razón 
Algo las de 7 kilos a 1,85.

Están a un paso de cumplir con el free float.
Puede que baje si.
Pero la recuperación será espectacular ...


----------



## creative (18 Ene 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Ya. Pero
> Joder pues tienes razón
> Algo las de 7 kilos a 1,85.
> 
> ...



Opino totalmente al revés, mayor freefloat provoca que en un momento la bajada sea más acusada.

Supongo que el comprado el 1% puede ir soltando a mercado con unas plusvalías del 25% respecto al precio de compra


----------



## Fortheface (19 Ene 2020)

Como para sentar bien, vende 7 millones de acciones a 1,85 cuando cotizan a 2,30, yo también quiero un lote a 1,85 no te jode.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Ene 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Como para sentar bien, vende 7 millones de acciones a 1,85 cuando cotizan a 2,30, yo también quiero un lote a 1,85 no te jode.




Las tuviste hace apenas unas semanas por debajo de 1,60 

no aprovechaste para comprar?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Ene 2020)

creative dijo:


> Opino totalmente al revés, mayor freefloat provoca que en un momento la bajada sea más acusada.
> 
> Supongo que el comprado el 1% puede ir soltando a mercado con unas plusvalías del 25% respecto al precio de compra



No si existe una clausula de permanencia. a ver si me informo de este ultimo punto.


----------



## Fortheface (19 Ene 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Las tuviste hace apenas unas semanas por debajo de 1,60
> 
> no aprovechaste para comprar?



No creo que te tenga que decir a ti si aproveche para comprar o no, lo único que digo es que el dueño y señor de la empresa se ha deshecho de más de 7 millones de acciones a 1,85, lo demás milongas.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Ene 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> No creo que te tenga que decir a ti si aproveche para comprar o no, lo único que digo es que el dueño y señor de la empresa se ha deshecho de más de 7 millones de acciones a 1,85, lo demás milongas.



Mala suerte compañero.

este mundo es muy jodido y cruel.

acéptalo y se feliz


----------



## Fortheface (19 Ene 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Mala suerte compañero.
> 
> este mundo es muy jodido y cruel.
> 
> acéptalo y se feliz



Ya que me lo aconsejas a partir de ahora seré feliz, veo que tú eres un ex feliz.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Ene 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Ya que me lo aconsejas a partir de ahora seré feliz, veo que tú eres un ex feliz.



No soy ex feliz. soy ex *pepito *feliz   

no te aconsejo que seas feliz. quiero que seas feliz, que es muy distinto.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Ene 2020)

Imagino que pactaron ese precio en su momento, cuanto cotizaba a 1'80-1'90, y lo han hecho efectivo ahora estando a 2'30-2'40.
Obviamente si yo soy Unielectrica, si en lugar de pagarme los 7 millones en cash me pagas en acciones, tienes que darme ciertas garantías de que no voy a perder (al contrario, tengo que ganar).

Como decís, ahora se trata de ver si hay cláusula de permanencia (90 días, 120 días...). Sino, lo lógico que es que YA, se deshagan de algunas acciones para ir asegurando las plúsvaluas.

Ya en su momento cotizavan a 2'70 y la bajaron a 1'50. Jugadas de estas siempre están ahí. La tendencia de fondo es alcista, pero entrando en un mal momento, te puedes tirar meses esperando para ganar.

Los que están fuera, yo me esperaría a ver como empieza mañana.


----------



## creative (19 Ene 2020)

Como piensa crecer audax, ahora hay más competencia que nunca... o empieza a construir plantas propias o tiene un muy difícil futuro....


----------



## D´Omen (19 Ene 2020)

Pues igual a medio plazo casi es mejor esto que tener a Elías en cada subida haciendo soltadas masivas como las de los primeros días del año. Pero vamos que el tema este se venía venir.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Ene 2020)

D´Omen dijo:


> Pues igual a medio plazo casi es mejor esto que tener a Elías en cada subida haciendo soltadas masivas como las de los primeros días del año. Pero vamos que el tema este se venía venir.



Es imposible saber qué pasará en el corto plazo.
Fíjate en Solaria. Iba subiendo poco a poco y cuando llegan a 6'80, informan de una ampliación acelerada (para privados), a 5'80. Pues la bajan rápido a 5'80. Y posteriormente con otra bajadita de plus. Todos sabíamos que si la hacían a 5'80, no era para perder dinero y que tarde o temprano recuperaría esos 6'80. Pues sí, pero se estuvieron una buena temporada por debajo de 5'80. Al cabo del tiempo, recuperan los 5'80, luego los 6'80 y ahora estan en los 7'60.
Simplemente hay que tener paciencia en caso de que mañana y pasado peguen un buen arreón a la baja.


----------



## D´Omen (19 Ene 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> Es imposible saber qué pasará en el corto plazo.
> Fíjate en Solaria. Iba subiendo poco a poco y cuando llegan a 6'80, informan de una ampliación acelerada (para privados), a 5'80. Pues la bajan rápido a 5'80. Y posteriormente con otra bajadita de plus. Todos sabíamos que si la hacían a 5'80, no era para perder dinero y que tarde o temprano recuperaría esos 6'80. Pues sí, pero se estuvieron una buena temporada por debajo de 5'80. Al cabo del tiempo, recuperan los 5'80, luego los 6'80 y ahora estan en los 7'60.
> Simplemente hay que tener paciencia en caso de que mañana y pasado peguen un buen arreón a la baja.



Joder es qué lo de sacar el free-float de poquito a poquito a mí al menos me parecía de tela. En teoría ya con esta última operación está cerca del 85% así que parece que va cumpliendo.

Ahora a ver los directivos estos de Unielectrica cómo las van soltando y como termina afectando a la cotización estos días o si tienen compromiso de permanecer. A punto el martes estuve de vender pensando en recoger más abajo pero bueno esto es así, luego tampoco sabemos que terminara haciendo, el viernes tocó el 2'23 y se dio la vuelta a base de bien.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Ene 2020)

creative dijo:


> Como piensa crecer audax, ahora hay más competencia que nunca... o empieza a construir plantas propias o tiene un muy difícil futuro....



Precisamente a Audax le interesa que salgan más generadoras para seguir firmando PPA . 
Pero vamos que estos tíos ya están construyendo 300mw fotovoltaicos , y algo más que se anunciará en los próximos meses ...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Ene 2020)

Ahora están buscando comercializadoras estratégicas , y después de unielectrica van a por otra aquí en España.


----------



## D´Omen (21 Ene 2020)

HR de ayer, 



> Audax Renovables (ADX.MC), cuya actividad se centra en la comercialización y la generación de electricidad 100% renovable, ha firmado el contrato llave en mano o contrato EPC (Engineering, Procurement and Construction) entre Da Vinci Energía, S.L.U. (filial 100% de Audax Renovables, S.A.) y Risen Energy Spain, S.L. (perteneciente al grupo Risen Energy Co. Ltd) para la construcción de la planta fotovoltaica Cañamares en el municipio de Fontanar (Guadalajara, Castilla-La Mancha) con una potencia de 5 MWp, e iniciándose de forma inminente los trabajos de construcción de dicha planta. Con la firma de este contrato se pone en marcha la construcción de los primeros proyectos de los 320 MW incorporados en el mes de mayo de 2019, que se enmarca dentro de la estrategia del Grupo de aumentar su cartera de generación con el objetivo de suministrar a sus clientes energía de origen renovable producida en sus propias plantas. Del mismo modo, en las próximas semanas se prevé la firma del contrato EPC e inicio de construcción con Risen Energy Spain, S.L., de las plantas fotovoltaicas Carolinas I y II de 10 MWp en total, estando ambas ubicadas en el municipio de El Casar (Guadalajara, Castilla-La Mancha).


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Ene 2020)

D´Omen dijo:


> HR de ayer,



Ya han empezado...


----------



## Rauxa (24 Ene 2020)

Ojo que el presi ha vendido lo que tenía que vender. Creo que lunes-martes aún puede vender algo. Teóricamente el presi no puede vender nada en los últimos 30 días antes de resultados (finales de febrero). 
Así que la semana que viene puede haber fiesta de la buena en Audax


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Ene 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ojo que el presi ha vendido lo que tenía que vender. Creo que lunes-martes aún puede vender algo. Teóricamente el presi no puede vender nada en los últimos 30 días antes de resultados (finales de febrero).
> Así que la semana que viene puede haber fiesta de la buena en Audax



El que aun la espere sobre los 2 pavos, se va a llevar la sorpresa de su vida. aunque siempre podrá comprar por encima de 2,30 ( tampoco hay que dramatizar demasiado...)


----------



## D´Omen (6 Feb 2020)

Bueno no sé si os habéis enterado. La CNMV notifica que la posición de Elías ha alcanzado el entorno del 84.5% de la compañía cumpliendo así con el free float exigido para volver a entrar en el smallcaps y con lo que ello supone de cara a la entrada de fondos y etc.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Feb 2020)

D´Omen dijo:


> Bueno no sé si os habéis enterado. La CNMV notifica que la posición de Elías ha alcanzado el entorno del 84.5% de la compañía cumpliendo así con el free float exigido para volver a entrar en el smallcaps y con lo que ello supone de cara a la entrada de fondos y etc.



Asi es compañero.

la vuelta a los 3 euros es simplemente una cuestión de tiempo y paciencia.

calculo que unas sesiones antes de la presentación del 4Q, estaremos muy cerquita de esos ansiados 3 leuros


----------



## Rauxa (7 Feb 2020)

Buena jornada para las renovables:
Audax: +2'80%
Solaria: +4%
Grenergy: +4'50%
Solarpack: +4%

El día que sale una buena noticia para el sector, todas las empresas suben. El 90% de las veces van de la mano.
Y esta noticia de hoy seguro que ha afectado positivamente:
El Gobierno obligará a REE a acelerar la inversión para adaptar la red a las renovables

Recordad que a Jordi Sevilla lo dimitieron hace unos días.

A finales de mes Audax publica resultados (creo que las demás tb), y serán muy buenos, con lo cual, este mes pueden subir todas bastante. Otra cosa es lo que ocurra el día de la presentación de resultados (compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia), pero se esperan unas sesiones muy calientes.


----------



## mr nobody (9 Feb 2020)

Donde comprais las acciones?


----------



## V. R. N (9 Feb 2020)

Miembro eliminado 37497 dijo:


> Fersa es mas bien eolica, veo mas potencial a largo plazo en solar.



La solar a largo esta claro, pero ya a corto yo lo veo buena inversión, de un par de años a esta parte cada vez veo más placas solares en los tejados de las casas, es una pasada.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (9 Feb 2020)

Audax y Solaria ( junto al resto de las renovables) solo pueden hacer una cosa en estos momentos. CRECER.
es obvio que cuanto mas avanzados tengan sus proyectos de PPA, construcción y generación fotovoltaica, mas altas van a estar sus cotizaciones.


----------



## porcospin (6 Jul 2020)

¿que le pasa a AUDAX? 
y esta siendo de energía renovable bajando
¿tiene que ver con la proxima junta de accionista del 9 de Julio del 2020?


----------



## porcospin (8 Jul 2020)

Audax se hace con la comercializadora húngara de electricidad de E.ON

Audax compra la comercializadora de electrictidad de Eon en Hungría


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 Jul 2020)

Audax. Estudio Base - José Manuel Durba - Claves de Inversión


----------



## Fortheface (13 Ago 2020)

Veamos si es capaz de seguir a Solaria


----------



## Fortheface (27 Ago 2020)

Audax pone la guinda de color en una subasta solar portuguesa con claro acento español


----------



## Fortheface (28 Ago 2020)

Buen día hoy 5,85% arriba


----------



## Fortheface (31 Ago 2020)

Seguimos 2,53% arriba vamosssss


----------



## Fortheface (14 Sep 2020)

Hoy disparada....8%


----------



## Leonseagal (16 Sep 2020)

Y pabajo


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fortheface (16 Sep 2020)

La verdad que no va fina, otra vez para abajo y lo mismo hasta 1,6xx


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Sep 2020)

Hay que darle tiempo. cierto es que no es un valor para impacientes. pero Audax está creciendo a un ritmo bestial.
desde comprar clientes a golpe de talonario ( empresas) a su nueva filiar fotovoltaica, la cual sorprenderá muy pronto con nuevos proyectos fotovoltaicos. los 10-15 del primer parque ya están construidos y a punto de generar. lo estan haciendo rapido y bien.

estan comprando empresas una detras de otra. todas con dos objetivos muy claros. crecer en clientes, y crecer en ebitda.

Audax Renovables compra la comercializadora húngara de electricidad de E.ON

Audax da otro salto exterior y compra la lusa PH Simples

y ojito con Aldro porque pronto tendremos noticias.........................................................

quereis formar parte de un mega proyecto a largo plazo? o quereis entrar y salir en plan casino? para eso ya teneis BKY. 
Audax es para hacer una buena entrada ( tuvisteis tiempo mas que de sobra en 1,5x) y dejarlas una buena temporada (2 o 3años) y vais a flipar.
Audax llegará a ser bastante mas importante que la mismisima Solaria. y esto ya son palabras mayores. 

riesgos?
las dos las tienen. las dos pueden llegar a lo mas alto, o quedarse en medio del camino. pero desde luego las dos empresas estan trabajando muy muy bien, y lo van a conseguir.


----------



## Atsig Ubrub (12 Oct 2020)

Viendo tanto en Europa como en USA los dos sectores que mas fuerza tienen son las renovables parece probable que en 2021 se siga esta tendencia.
Me he unido hoy a vosotros con vistas al largo plazo.


----------



## Fortheface (12 Oct 2020)

Audax ahora lo esta haciendo perfecto, poco a poco y sin carreras locas que luego la hacen volver al principio del recorrido.


----------



## Fortheface (14 Oct 2020)

Hoy pinta bien.


----------



## Fortheface (15 Oct 2020)

Compañero vaya dos días llevamos.


----------



## Fortheface (16 Oct 2020)

Veremos si coge carrerilla como solaria y triunfamos, cada vez pinta mejor.


----------



## Eigentum (20 Oct 2020)

AdrianL dijo:


> "Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa yo lo vendo todo (John Davidson Rockefeller)"




Lo que dijera cualquier Rockefeller, sería en todo caso para engañar a las masas para beneficiarse él.


----------



## NaRNia (19 Nov 2020)

No comentáis lo de hoy? 
Audax cae fuerte tras emitir 125 millones en bonos verdes con vencimiento en 2025
Cayendo sobre un 10%. Esto de los bonos convertibles es la esperada ampliación de capital que decías Elías que tenía pendiente? O esa va a parte para de aquí poco aún?.


----------



## Leonseagal (19 Nov 2020)

Ampliación de capital chungo


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fortheface (21 Nov 2020)

Audax coloca 125 millones de euros en bonos verdes convertibles


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (22 Nov 2020)

Pillo sitio por aquí.


----------



## Fortheface (22 Nov 2020)

> La operación ha provocado una sobredemanda de 2,4 veces, según ha informado la empresa, y ha obligado a efectuar un importante prorrateo. En concreto, se ha realizado una emisión de *125 millones de euros* con fecha de vencimiento final en noviembre de 2025 y un tipo de interés anual del 2,75%.



Pues no veo el problema ni el motivo de la bajada.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Nov 2020)

Mi opinión: Si diera dividendos sería prometedora, pero al ser Española y no dar dividendos, con la deuda que tiene no es que sea mala empresa pero no vale para mi perfil inversor particular.

Dicho ésto: Deben 431m y solo tienen 121m de líquido. A largo plazo pueden salir adelante pero deben salvar este pequeño bache. Si lo salvan la veo a finales de Q1 2021 a 2.4 euros por acción. Si no lo salvan estarán jodidas.

Creo que van a salir adelante bien y la vamos a ver a 3 euros antes de 5 años.


----------



## Fortheface (22 Nov 2020)

Yo la verdad que no se hacia donde ira el valor, pero teniendo en cuenta que los de Goldman Sachs se hicieron el día 20 con un 4,609% de las acciones, blanco y en botella.


----------



## Fortheface (25 Nov 2020)

Pues ahora ya se sabe más sobre el tema de la bajada, han entrado varios fondos en corto gracias a los teje manejes de su CEO, mejor salir corriendo mientras uno pueda, yo gracias que venia de un poco más abajo y pude salir con ligeras plusvalías.
Una vez visto lo que hicieron no entrare jamás en este valor.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi opinión: Si diera dividendos sería prometedora, pero al ser Española y no dar dividendos, con la deuda que tiene no es que sea mala empresa pero no vale para mi perfil inversor particular.
> 
> Dicho ésto: Deben 431m y solo tienen 121m de líquido. A largo plazo pueden salir adelante pero deben salvar este pequeño bache. Si lo salvan la veo a finales de Q1 2021 a 2.4 euros por acción. Si no lo salvan estarán jodidas.
> 
> Creo que van a salir adelante bien y la vamos a ver a 3 euros antes de 5 años.



Elias de tonto tiene poco o nada.

Audax es una inversión para muy largo plazo. a ver si con suerte se hunde el ibex y la mandan a 1,30 1,40 ahi seria el momento de comprar y esperar minimo 1 año.
van a seguir comprando comercializadoras, de las cuales el ebitda es para Audax.
cuando se pongan en serio con los proyectos fotovoltaicos, el mercado empezará a descontar expectativas de futuro, como le está pasando a solaria.
y ojito a solaria que ya casi tiene la misma deuda que Audax. y mira donde está...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Nov 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Pues ahora ya se sabe más sobre el tema de la bajada, han entrado varios fondos en corto gracias a los teje manejes de su CEO, mejor salir corriendo mientras uno pueda, yo gracias que venia de un poco más abajo y pude salir con ligeras plusvalías.
> Una vez visto lo que hicieron no entrare jamás en este valor.



A Elias se la suda lo que haga el valor en unos dias/ semanas /meses. a Elias lo que le importa es como este Audax dentro de 3-5 años

el que tenga paciencia y las pueda comprar mas abajo, en unos años se alegrará


----------



## Fortheface (25 Nov 2020)

El tal Elias puede hacer lo que le venga en gana con su empresa, yo hare con mis inversiones lo que considere oportuno, pero no volveré a entrar en esta empresa pues los tejes manejes de este tipo no me gustan.


----------



## White calvin (26 Nov 2020)

4 cortos y aumentando posición dos de ellos. Que chungo pinta al corto plazo


----------



## Fortheface (27 Nov 2020)

Cotización Audax | Goldman Sachs confirma el préstamo de sus títulos de Audax a los 'hedge funds'

Como para invertir en la empresa esta ahora la cosa, menudo sinvergüenza.


----------



## White calvin (27 Nov 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Cotización Audax | Goldman Sachs confirma el préstamo de sus títulos de Audax a los 'hedge funds'
> 
> Como para invertir en la empresa esta ahora la cosa, menudo sinvergüenza.



Que hijo puta, yo las vendi con pérdidas hace tiempo, es un sinvergüenza el elias ese


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Nov 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Cotización Audax | Goldman Sachs confirma el préstamo de sus títulos de Audax a los 'hedge funds'
> 
> Como para invertir en la empresa esta ahora la cosa, menudo sinvergüenza.



La van a mandar mas abajo. creo que para AK. y despues cohete


----------



## Fortheface (29 Nov 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> La van a mandar mas abajo. creo que para AK. y despues cohete



Para que se vaya Al Karajo será la AK, cohete el que había que meterle por el culo al tal elias


----------



## NaRNia (29 Nov 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> La van a mandar mas abajo. creo que para AK. y despues cohete



Para AK? Pero la esperada ampliación de la que hablaba Elías en una entrevista no ha sido esto de los bonos convertibles?. O todavía viene otra AK?.
Si se hace una AK el precio de la acción lógicamente se verá muy afectado, no?.


----------



## Amanita_Muscaria (29 Nov 2020)

¿Que significa AK?


----------



## Fortheface (29 Nov 2020)

Amanita_Muscaria dijo:


> ¿Que significa AK?



Ampliación de capital


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Nov 2020)

NaRNia dijo:


> Para AK? Pero la esperada ampliación de la que hablaba Elías en una entrevista no ha sido esto de los bonos convertibles?. O todavía viene otra AK?.
> Si se hace una AK el precio de la acción lógicamente se verá muy afectado, no?.



Es lo que yo creo, no lo que vaya a pasar.
tantos cortos a las ordenes de Morgan, y estos a la vez a las ordenes de vete tu a saber... 
a medio largo plazo no tengo ninguna duda, pero a corto... no se que es lo que quieren hacer.


----------



## AdrianL (7 Dic 2020)

Cuando mi limpiabotas me dice que 003300 es más eficiente le subo el sueldo


----------



## Rauxa (7 Ene 2021)

Nuestras Audax llevan unas sesiones de lujo. De estar a 1'60 hace poco a 2'20.
De todas las renovables Audax es la que más rezagada está. Ni que se haga 1/3 de lo que ha hecho Solaria me conformo.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Ene 2021)

Pues siguen subiendo.
Y hace 10' que ha salido que los propietarios de Mayoral fueron los que entraron en Audax comprando un 6% del capital.

Son los que multiplicaron por 4 su inversión en Masmovil.

Espero que por fin se dispare y supere la barrera de los 3 euros en pocas sesiones.
Los propietarios de Mayoral entran en Audax con un 6% del capital


----------



## D´Omen (11 Ene 2021)

Yo he aprovechado la subida para largarme, quizás me equivoque y esta sea la definitiva pero lleva ya dos años pegando latigazos entre el 2,60 y 1,50 con el run run ese de ser la eterna promesa pero al final es siempre lo mismo. Prefiero esperar a que se aclare un poco para volver a entrar más adelante.


----------



## jmhiglesias (11 Ene 2021)

... otro que también vendió el jueves. Pero vamos que si vuelve a estar a 2,18 euros, vuelvo a entrar...

Saludos....


----------



## Terrron (11 Ene 2021)

+10%... camino de los 3€!


----------



## Atsig Ubrub (11 Ene 2021)

Personalmente pienso que es un error vender ahora, la bolsa son ciclos y si ahora a Audax le toca una fase de expansión es contraproducente vender a las primeras de cambio.


----------



## jmhiglesias (11 Ene 2021)

...desde luego que si. Pero cuando llevas varios meses viendo cómo estás en pérdidas, a la que hay ganancias pues a por ellas. 

Saludos....


----------



## D´Omen (11 Ene 2021)

Atsig Ubrub dijo:


> Personalmente pienso que es un error vender ahora, la bolsa son ciclos y si ahora a Audax le toca una fase de expansión es contraproducente vender a las primeras de cambio.



Evidentemente para mi era más ventajoso vender hoy que la semana pasada, pero en dos años lo que llevo viendo es que si bien ha dado buenas oportunidades de ganar dinero lo que mejor ha hecho es generar atrapados, paso de darle más coba.

Quizás porfin es la definitiva, pero de momento lo que veo es lo mismo que todo este tiempo. Suerte a los que os quedais.


----------



## jmhiglesias (15 Ene 2021)

jmhiglesias dijo:


> ... otro que también vendió el jueves. Pero vamos que si vuelve a estar a 2,18 euros, vuelvo a entrar...
> 
> Saludos....



Vueltas a comprar.....hoy. 

Saludos....


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Ene 2021)

jmhiglesias dijo:


> Vueltas a comprar.....hoy.
> 
> Saludos....



Muy buena compra.
ojito con la subasta fotovoltaica de final de mes...

quizas la mareen un poco mas esta semana. entre los cortos y la situación correctiva de los mercados... pero a medio largo plazo esto se va para arriba


----------



## Buscape (1 Feb 2021)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Muy buena compra.
> *ojito con la subasta fotovoltaica de final de mes...*
> 
> quizas la mareen un poco mas esta semana. entre los cortos y la situación correctiva de los mercados... pero a medio largo plazo esto se va para arriba



En qué puede afectar?

Gracias


----------



## Hastur (1 Feb 2021)

Ya se conocen los precios de la subasta, desde 14€ hasta 28€ han vendido la energia los renovables para un periodo de 12 años.

Teniendo en cuenta que Audax la compro a 40 para 20 años .... tu mismo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2021)

¡Holis!


----------



## Fortheface (22 Dic 2021)

Veremos si le sacamos para los turrones...Audax puede darnos una sorpresa antes de finalizar el año


----------

